# Why is the Birther Movement called "racist"?



## Roudy

Why is it racist to question whether Obama was indeed born in the US or not?  

I dont see how questioning someone's credentials makes someone racist, just because the person is black.  I would still like to see Obama's college application and transcripts, which he has refused to reveal for the last eight years.


----------



## blastoff

Why?  Ask Hillary.  She started the birther stuff back in '08.  Don't recall now if it was before or after Cigar Bill opined to Teddy Kennedy...a few years ago this guy (implying boy) would be getting us coffee. 

You can take the racist white boy dimocrat out of the south, buy you can't...


----------



## Roudy

The media hacks keep telling everyone that anybody who questioned whether Obama was truly born in the US, has to be a racist. I don't understand why.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Roudy said:


> The media hacks keep telling everyone that anybody who questioned whether Obama was truly born in the US, has to be a racist. I don't understand why.


The media is full of Marxist idiots, so if anyone does anything that they dont like but cant shame or make to look foolish, they resort to calling it racist.

Today it is almost reflexive.


----------



## Roudy

It takes very little to be called a racist these days. 

On the other hand, if you're a Democrat, you will never be called racist or a bigot, regardless of what you say or do.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

Any criticism of the hack, warranted or not, defaults to _racism_ for democrats. It's their marxist conditioning.


----------



## Yarddog

Roudy said:


> Why is it racist to question whether Obama was indeed born in the US or not?
> 
> I dont see how questioning someone's credentials makes someone racist, just because the person is black.  I would still like to see Obama's college application and transcripts, which he has refused to reveal for the last eight years.



Because when he first came on the scene,  his supporter's thought him so wonderful,  they couldn't imagine anyone disliking him, or opposing any of his initiatives for any good reason.   It would have to be bigotry or racism in their opinion.  That, and I think they were anticipating the racism to come so much, that as soon as any criticisim arose,
it was designated as that.


----------



## Nia88

Because if Obama were white, no one would question his nationality.


----------



## Syriusly

Roudy said:


> Why is it racist to question whether Obama was indeed born in the US or not?
> 
> I dont see how questioning someone's credentials makes someone racist, just because the person is black.  I would still like to see Obama's college application and transcripts, which he has refused to reveal for the last eight years.



The fact is that while not all Birthers are racists- a very large segment of Birthers are indeed racists- here at USMB that includes among other Stevie the Racist- big Trump supporter- Big Birther- Big racist.

No- it is not racist to question whether a President was born in the United States- but racism is the reason why many Birthers ask that of Barack Obama- and not any other President- ever. 

Now- if you are still asking that question- after seeing more proof of President Obama's birth in the United States, than you have seen from any other candidate- or President- EVER- then you are just another idiot Birther.

If you still think you have some need to see President Obama's college transcripts- a President who will be out of office in a few months- but have no interest in seeing Donald Trump's college transcripts or applications- well then you are just a blindly partisan idiot- and a Birther.


----------



## Syriusly

blastoff said:


> Why?  Ask Hillary.  She started the birther stuff back in '08. ...



I love the Right Wing idiots who like to promote the story that Hillary Clinton started the Birthers- and that Donald Trump is just a gullible idiot whose strings are being pulled by Clinton

LOL


----------



## Toro

Because it's more politically correct than "retarded."


----------



## Syriusly

Roudy said:


> The media hacks keep telling everyone that anybody who questioned whether Obama was truly born in the US, has to be a racist. I don't understand why.



Actually the media just keeps calling Birthers idiots.

And mocks them.

A completely correct and rational response.

Donald Trump Won't Back Down From Crackpot Birther Conspiracy Theory | Huffington Post

Donald Trump won't back down from Crackpot Birther Conspiracy Theory


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Roudy said:


> The media hacks keep telling everyone that anybody who questioned whether Obama was truly born in the US, has to be a racist. I don't understand why.


Because they're left wing morons. And actually, when it all boils down...Obama is the main person responsible for the birther movement. Back when he was a 'constitutional law professor'(which he really wasn't, he was a glorified teacher's assistant pretty much), a brochure or booklet of some sort was put out with short bios on university staff at the time....The booklet/brochure said Obama was born in Kenya and he made absolutely no effort to correct it. If he would've corrected it way back then....birtherism would have never been a thing.


----------



## Syriusly

Roudy said:


> It takes very little to be called a racist these days.
> 
> On the other hand, if you're a Democrat, you will never be called racist or a bigot, regardless of what you say or do.



Racists hate being called racists- and whine about it a lot.

Meanwhile- the racists call pretty much everyone but whites racist- especially Democrats.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Syriusly said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> It takes very little to be called a racist these days.
> 
> On the other hand, if you're a Democrat, you will never be called racist or a bigot, regardless of what you say or do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Racists hate being called racists- and whine about it a lot.
> 
> Meanwhile- the racists call pretty much everyone but whites racist- especially Democrats.
Click to expand...

I'm racist and I absolutely love being called a racist. Come on, call me a racist, girl.


----------



## Brynmr

Nia88 said:


> Because if Obama were white, no one would question his nationality.



Thats just Liberal bull shit! In your case Moslem bull shit.

And for the record, the birth certificate Obama posted online was doctored. It was a fraud. All us graphic artists who are proficient in photoshop know this to be the case.


----------



## Brynmr

Nia88 said:


> Because if Obama were white, no one would question his nationality.



Btw I don't remember you giving me your definition of 'Islamophobia'. Cat got your tongue?


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

It's so much fun to say blatantly racist things in front of stupid liberals who freak out and then think calling me a racist will stop me from being racist. If you're not even a little bit racist.....you are an idiot in my view.


----------



## Syriusly

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The media hacks keep telling everyone that anybody who questioned whether Obama was truly born in the US, has to be a racist. I don't understand why.
> 
> 
> 
> Because they're left wing morons. And actually, when it all boils down...Obama is the main person responsible for the birther movement. Back when he was a 'constitutional law professor'(which he really wasn't, he was a glorified teacher's assistant pretty much), a brochure or booklet of some sort was put out with short bios on university staff at the time....The booklet/brochure said Obama was born in Kenya and he made absolutely no effort to correct it. If he would've corrected it way back then....birtherism would have never been a thing.
Click to expand...


You are so atypical of a Birther- spouting half remembered stuff you have half read on the internet- and passing on the lies. 

Timeline of Birtherism:
2008- First accusations come online that Barack Obama was really born in Kenya.
2008- Senator Obama posts his Hawaiian Birth Certificate.
2008- The State of Hawaii confirms Barack Obama born in Hawaii
2008-2011- Birthers whine and stamp their feet and refuse to accept anything.
2011- Donald Trump becomes a Birther- claiming there is no birth certificate
2011- Barack Obama asks the State of Hawaii for a certified copy of his original birth certificate- and shows reporters what an idiot Trump is.
2011- State of Hawaii officially confirms multiple times that Barack Obama was born in Hawaii
2012- Breitbart finds- and publishes a pamphlet full of short bio's of potential authors- printed in 1993- that shows Barack Obama Jr's place of birth as Kenya- this is the first time any reference of this pamphlet is made.
2012- Author of the pamphlet confirms that it was an error.

So unless Birthers in 2008 had some sort of time machine and went forward to 2012- read the Breitbart report- and then went back to 2008 and just forgot to mention it for 4 years- no- there is no way the pamphlet has anything to do with Birther idiocy.


----------



## Syriusly

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> It's so much fun to say blatantly racist things in front of stupid liberals who freak out and then think calling me a racist will stop me from being racist. If you're not even a little bit racist.....you are an idiot in my view.



I don't think anyone expects that recognizing that you are a racist will stop you from being a racist.


----------



## WillowTree

Nia88 said:


> Because if Obama were white, no one would question his nationality.


Liar! Ted Cruz is white and the left questioned his nationality!


----------



## mudwhistle

Roudy said:


> Why is it racist to question whether Obama was indeed born in the US or not?
> 
> I dont see how questioning someone's credentials makes someone racist, just because the person is black.  I would still like to see Obama's college application and transcripts, which he has refused to reveal for the last eight years.


Screaming racist is the easiest defense.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

I've made white liberals cry by saying racist shit. Just break down sobbing and start shaking like Hillary having a seizure.


----------



## Picaro

Roudy said:


> Why is it racist to question whether Obama was indeed born in the US or not?
> 
> I dont see how questioning someone's credentials makes someone racist, just because the person is black.  I would still like to see Obama's college application and transcripts, which he has refused to reveal for the last eight years.



Because these 'progressives' have a very limited vocabulary, and only have a few words they can throw around. What you're seeing here, with posters like 'Syriously' and the others, is the message board equivalent of of a ventriloquist act, like a roomful Howdey Doody puppets appearing to say something, but really they aren't themselves actually capable of thought or speech, just parroting whatever the puppet masters make them appear to be saying; their 'lips' are moving, but there is no 'there' there.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Syriusly said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's so much fun to say blatantly racist things in front of stupid liberals who freak out and then think calling me a racist will stop me from being racist. If you're not even a little bit racist.....you are an idiot in my view.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think anyone expects that recognizing that you are a racist will stop you from being a racist.
Click to expand...

Then why do idiots such as yourself even point it out?


----------



## Picaro

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The media hacks keep telling everyone that anybody who questioned whether Obama was truly born in the US, has to be a racist. I don't understand why.
> 
> 
> 
> Because they're left wing morons. And actually, when it all boils down...Obama is the main person responsible for the birther movement. Back when he was a 'constitutional law professor'(which he really wasn't, he was a glorified teacher's assistant pretty much), a brochure or booklet of some sort was put out with short bios on university staff at the time....*The booklet/brochure said Obama was born in Kenya and he made absolutely no effort to correct it.* If he would've corrected it way back then....birtherism would have never been a thing.
Click to expand...


Yes, the bolded says it all. But you're racist for pointing out such facts, you know ...


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

mudwhistle said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it racist to question whether Obama was indeed born in the US or not?
> 
> I dont see how questioning someone's credentials makes someone racist, just because the person is black.  I would still like to see Obama's college application and transcripts, which he has refused to reveal for the last eight years.
> 
> 
> 
> Screaming racist is the easiest defense.
Click to expand...

And it only works because conservatives tend to be wimps when being labeled as racist instead of dismissing the accusation.


----------



## Brynmr

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it racist to question whether Obama was indeed born in the US or not?
> 
> I dont see how questioning someone's credentials makes someone racist, just because the person is black.  I would still like to see Obama's college application and transcripts, which he has refused to reveal for the last eight years.
> 
> 
> 
> Screaming racist is the easiest defense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And it only works because conservatives tend to be wimps when being labeled as racist instead of dismissing the accusation.
Click to expand...


No Conservatives I know and certainly not myself.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Brynmr said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it racist to question whether Obama was indeed born in the US or not?
> 
> I dont see how questioning someone's credentials makes someone racist, just because the person is black.  I would still like to see Obama's college application and transcripts, which he has refused to reveal for the last eight years.
> 
> 
> 
> Screaming racist is the easiest defense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And it only works because conservatives tend to be wimps when being labeled as racist instead of dismissing the accusation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No Conservatives I know and certainly not myself.
Click to expand...

Well you know a minority of conservatives then. Conservatives will almost always say: " Oh no, no, no...I'm not racist. I have black friends " and things like that instead just flat out dismissing it and moving on. All stupid leftists have to do is say 'racist' and way too many conservatives cower in fear.


----------



## Dragonlady

Roudy said:


> The media hacks keep telling everyone that anybody who questioned whether Obama was truly born in the US, has to be a racist. I don't understand why.



Ever questioned whether a candidate is qualified to be President before Obama?  

There is no question his mother is American. So that makes him an American regardless of who his father is or where he was born. 

Those who seek to disqualify him as not being American when he clearly is, are doing so because he's black.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Dragonlady said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The media hacks keep telling everyone that anybody who questioned whether Obama was truly born in the US, has to be a racist. I don't understand why.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ever questioned whether a candidate is qualified to be President before Obama?
> 
> There is no question his mother is American. So that makes him an American regardless of who his father is or where he was born.
> 
> Those who seek to disqualify him as not being American when he clearly is, are doing so because he's black.
Click to expand...

Wrong. You can claim some who questioned did it for racist reasons....that would be fair and a true statement. But you cannot say everyone who did, did so because they're racist. Plus, Obama is the one who is most responsible for the birther movement in the first place.


----------



## Maryland Patriot

Nia88 said:


> Because if Obama were white, no one would question his nationality.


If he was white and still the same idiot that he is now, I think you would be proven wrong.


----------



## Nia88

Brynmr said:


> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because if Obama were white, no one would question his nationality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw I don't remember you giving me your definition of 'Islamophobia'. Cat got your tongue?
Click to expand...


I believe I did gave you a definition of Islamophobia. Or perhaps I replied to someone else who asked the same question . I don't remember. You conservatives are all the same to me I get confused. 

I look back at my posts and send it to you.


----------



## Syriusly

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's so much fun to say blatantly racist things in front of stupid liberals who freak out and then think calling me a racist will stop me from being racist. If you're not even a little bit racist.....you are an idiot in my view.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think anyone expects that recognizing that you are a racist will stop you from being a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why do idiots such as yourself even point it out?
Click to expand...


I can't speak to why idiots point it out.

But respectable people like myself point it out just as I would point out dog shit to someone so they wouldn't step in it.


----------



## Syriusly

WillowTree said:


> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because if Obama were white, no one would question his nationality.
> 
> 
> 
> Liar! Ted Cruz is white and the left questioned his nationality!
Click to expand...


No- that was Donald Trump also.

LOL- Donald Trump- Birther against the African American President- and the Latino American candidate.


----------



## Syriusly

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> I've made white liberals cry by saying racist shit. Just break down sobbing and start shaking like Hillary having a seizure.



LOL- maybe crying from laughing too much.......next you will threaten to whack us with your walker.....


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Syriusly said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's so much fun to say blatantly racist things in front of stupid liberals who freak out and then think calling me a racist will stop me from being racist. If you're not even a little bit racist.....you are an idiot in my view.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think anyone expects that recognizing that you are a racist will stop you from being a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why do idiots such as yourself even point it out?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't speak to why idiots point it out.
> 
> But respectable people like myself point it out just as I would point out dog shit to someone so they wouldn't step in it.
Click to expand...

Well according to idiots like yourself, we live in a society permeated with racism...if that's the case, you can't help but step in it, breathe it in, live with it.


----------



## Syriusly

Brynmr said:


> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because if Obama were white, no one would question his nationality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats just Liberal bull shit! In your case Moslem bull shit.
> 
> And for the record, the birth certificate Obama posted online was doctored. It was a fraud. All us graphic artists who are proficient in photoshop know this to be the case.
Click to expand...


And for the record- your 'analysis' of the birth certificate is idiotic- because reporters saw the original- and the State of Hawaii confirmed not only that the birth certificate was real- but that Barack Obama was born in Hawaii.

Birthers are such idiots. 

Vital Records  |  Frequently Asked Questions about Vital Records of President Barack Hussein Obama II


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Syriusly said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've made white liberals cry by saying racist shit. Just break down sobbing and start shaking like Hillary having a seizure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL- maybe crying from laughing too much.......next you will threaten to whack us with your walker.....
Click to expand...

No I mean straight up snot dripping, tantrum throwing, red faced, heavy breathing crying.


----------



## Nia88

Brynmr said:


> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because if Obama were white, no one would question his nationality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw I don't remember you giving me your definition of 'Islamophobia'. Cat got your tongue?
Click to expand...


I just checked and I did give you a definition of islamophobia . Check your alert notifications it was on Monday.

Here's a screenshot


----------



## Syriusly

Picaro said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it racist to question whether Obama was indeed born in the US or not?
> 
> I dont see how questioning someone's credentials makes someone racist, just because the person is black.  I would still like to see Obama's college application and transcripts, which he has refused to reveal for the last eight years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because these 'progressives' have a very limited vocabulary, and only have a few words they can throw around. What you're seeing here, with posters like 'Syriously' and the others, is the message board equivalent of of a ventriloquist act, like a roomful Howdey Doody puppets appearing to say something, but really they aren't themselves actually capable of thought or speech, just parroting whatever the puppet masters make them appear to be saying; their 'lips' are moving, but there is no 'there' there.
Click to expand...


LOL- I have been refuting idiot Birthers for years- with the facts. 

Birther is just a short hand description for an idiot Birther Konspiracy Theorist who will believe anything- but the Facts


----------



## Syriusly

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've made white liberals cry by saying racist shit. Just break down sobbing and start shaking like Hillary having a seizure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL- maybe crying from laughing too much.......next you will threaten to whack us with your walker.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I mean straight up snot dripping, tantrum throwing, red faced, heavy breathing crying.
Click to expand...


Yeah I can might cry from laughter watching you throw that tantrum.


----------



## Syriusly

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's so much fun to say blatantly racist things in front of stupid liberals who freak out and then think calling me a racist will stop me from being racist. If you're not even a little bit racist.....you are an idiot in my view.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think anyone expects that recognizing that you are a racist will stop you from being a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why do idiots such as yourself even point it out?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't speak to why idiots point it out.
> 
> But respectable people like myself point it out just as I would point out dog shit to someone so they wouldn't step in it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well according to idiots like yourself, we live in a society permeated with racism...if that's the case, you can't help but step in it, breathe it in, live with it.
Click to expand...


I can't speak to why idiots point it out.

But respectable people like myself point it out racists like you as a public service-  just as I would point out dog shit to someone so they wouldn't step in it.


----------



## WillowTree

Syriusly said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because if Obama were white, no one would question his nationality.
> 
> 
> 
> Liar! Ted Cruz is white and the left questioned his nationality!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No- that was Donald Trump also.
> 
> LOL- Donald Trump- Birther against the African American President- and the Latino American candidate.
> 
> 
> View attachment 89463
Click to expand...

Nope! It was leftist too.


----------



## Syriusly

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> [. Plus, Obama is the one who is most responsible for the birther movement in the first place.



Because of course, President Obama has a sekrit Time Machine.......LOL.....and is sekretly pulling Donald Trump's Birther strings because Trump is just a gullible idiot


----------



## JimBowie1958

Roudy said:


> It takes very little to be called a racist these days.
> 
> On the other hand, if you're a Democrat, you will never be called racist or a bigot, regardless of what you say or do.


Yep lets see, we have had Hillary making jokes about 'Colored People Time,' and Bill admitting that when he used the "Make America Great Again" phrase he really meant make white people on top again.

We have had Hillarys long history of free use of the N-Word in private, not to mention ****, Jew, Mick and "red neck trash".

The Clintons have a long history of racist spewing, but the Dems totally ignore it as irrelevant since they want their free shit.


----------



## Brynmr

Syriusly said:


> But respectable people like myself point it out racists like you




Give it up. The 'racist' claim has lost any meaning. No one buys it anymore.


----------



## Brynmr

If Obama was born in America, why didn't he provide an authentic birth certificate?


----------



## Syriusly

WillowTree said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because if Obama were white, no one would question his nationality.
> 
> 
> 
> Liar! Ted Cruz is white and the left questioned his nationality!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No- that was Donald Trump also.
> 
> LOL- Donald Trump- Birther against the African American President- and the Latino American candidate.
> 
> 
> View attachment 89463
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope! It was leftist too.
Click to expand...


Well maybe Donald Trump is a Leftist too.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Nia88 said:


> Because if Obama were white, no one would question his nationality.


Prove it, you lying shit4brains.

No one has ever said anything that amounts to "Since Obama is half black we have to challenge his citizenship"

No, the racism is all in your tiny little brains because you cant grasp the legality of the question in the first place, moron.


----------



## Syriusly

Brynmr said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> But respectable people like myself point it out racists like you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give it up. The 'racist' claim has lost any meaning. No one buys it anymore.
Click to expand...


Racists keep saying that. 

Still worth pointing out the racists.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Brynmr said:


> If Obama was born in America, why didn't he provide an authentic birth certificate?


Because they want people on the right chasing their tails over a question that they already have the GOP leadership agreed upon.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Syriusly said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> [. Plus, Obama is the one who is most responsible for the birther movement in the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because of course, President Obama has a sekrit Time Machine.......LOL.....and is sekretly pulling Donald Trump's Birther strings because Trump is just a gullible idiot
Click to expand...

Obama pretty much wrote the bio saying he was from Kenya, he's the guy who said he was..that's how it ended up on the booklet/brochure bio section. It is his fault for either lying about it or not correcting the typo. Look it up on snopes....all the info is there. He probably wanted to be seen as born in Kenya when he wrote the bio.


----------



## Syriusly

Brynmr said:


> If Obama was born in America, why didn't he provide an authentic birth certificate?



If you were born in America why do you post such stupid lies?


----------



## Syriusly

JimBowie1958 said:


> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because if Obama were white, no one would question his nationality.
> 
> 
> 
> Prove it, you lying shit4brains.
> 
> No one has ever said anything that amounts to "Since Obama is half black we have to challenge his citizenship"
> 
> No, the racism is all in your tiny little brains because you cant grasp the legality of the question in the first place, moron.
Click to expand...


There might have been a legitimate question in 2008- (there is no 'legality of the question')- but that legitimacy by any rational stretch went away by 2011- yet there are still Birthers like the OP who are still Birthering.

Maybe Roudy isn't a Birther because he is a racist- but Stevie the Racist is a Birther because Stevie is a racist. It is no coincidence that so many Birthers are openly racists too.


----------



## Syriusly

JimBowie1958 said:


> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Obama was born in America, why didn't he provide an authentic birth certificate?
> 
> 
> 
> Because they want people on the right chasing their tails over a question that they already have the GOP leadership agreed upon.
Click to expand...


So you think Donald Trump is just a gullible fool chasing his tail?


----------



## Syriusly

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> [. Plus, Obama is the one who is most responsible for the birther movement in the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because of course, President Obama has a sekrit Time Machine.......LOL.....and is sekretly pulling Donald Trump's Birther strings because Trump is just a gullible idiot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama pretty much wrote the bio saying he was from Kenya, he's the guy who said he was..that's how it ended up on the booklet/brochure bio section. It is his fault for either lying about it or not correcting the typo. Look it up on snopes....all the info is there. He probably wanted to be seen as born in Kenya when he wrote the bio.
Click to expand...


Well what does Snopes say? LOL(still working on how Birthers used that time machine in 2008 to find out about the brochure in 2012)

Birthers- sure not all Birthers are racists- but it isn't a coincidence that so many racists like you are Birthers.


Promotional Booklet

Miriam Goderich edited the text of the bio; she is now a partner at the Dystel & Goderich agency, which lists Obama as one of its current clients. 

"You're undoubtedly aware of the brouhaha stirred up by Breitbart about the erroneous statement in a client list Acton & Dystel published in 1991 (for circulation within the publishing industry only) that Barack Obama was born in Kenya. This was nothing more than a fact checking error by me — an agency assistant at the time," Goderich wrote. *"There was never any information given to us by Obama in any of his correspondence or other communications suggesting in any way that he was born in Kenya and not Hawaii*. I hope you can communicate to your readers that this was a simple mistake and nothing more."


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

I know it'll surprise the leftists here, but I was never big on the birth certificate thing. I knew early on it wouldn't have mattered if he was born in Kenya or not because his mother was an american citizen.


----------



## Syriusly

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> [. He probably wanted to be seen as born in Kenya when he wrote the bio.



Hmmm 'wanted to be seen as born in Kenya when he 'wrote that bio'?

Well that doesn't make much sense- since Barack Obama had been telling the world he was born in Hawaii since 1990. Of course Birthers have never cared whether anything made any 'sense'
List of publications showing Barack Obama Jr.'s place of Birther

*New York Times,* February 6, 1990 - daily circulation- 1,586,757- Obama born in Hawaii

Chicago Tribune, February 7, 1990- daily circulation 414,590- Obama born in Hawaii

Washington Post, February 8, 1990- daily circulation 507.615- Obama born in Hawaii

Chicago Daily Herald, May 3, 1990-- daily circulation 15,190- Obama born in Hawaii

Columbia Today, Fall 1990- Obama born in Hawaii

Obscure promotional pamphlet says Obama born in Kenya- 1991

Chicago Magazine, January 1993- circulation 165,000- Obama born in Hawaii

Chicago Tribune, Feb 10, 1993- 414,590- Obama born in Hawaii

*Los Angeles Times,* August 7, 1995- daily circulation 605,243 - Obama born in Hawaii

"Dreams from My Father" 1995- millions of copies sold - Obama born in Hawaii

Barack Obama State Senate Webpage, October 1, 1999 - Obama born in Hawaii

Chicago Daily Herald, January 22, 2003- 15,190 - Obama born in Hawaii

*Time Magazine,* June 24, 2004- circulation 3,276.882 - Obama born in Hawaii


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Syriusly said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> [. Plus, Obama is the one who is most responsible for the birther movement in the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because of course, President Obama has a sekrit Time Machine.......LOL.....and is sekretly pulling Donald Trump's Birther strings because Trump is just a gullible idiot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama pretty much wrote the bio saying he was from Kenya, he's the guy who said he was..that's how it ended up on the booklet/brochure bio section. It is his fault for either lying about it or not correcting the typo. Look it up on snopes....all the info is there. He probably wanted to be seen as born in Kenya when he wrote the bio.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well what does Snopes say? LOL(still working on how Birthers used that time machine in 2008 to find out about the brochure in 2012)
> 
> Birthers- sure not all Birthers are racists- but it isn't a coincidence that so many racists like you are Birthers.
> 
> 
> Promotional Booklet
> 
> Miriam Goderich edited the text of the bio; she is now a partner at the Dystel & Goderich agency, which lists Obama as one of its current clients.
> 
> "You're undoubtedly aware of the brouhaha stirred up by Breitbart about the erroneous statement in a client list Acton & Dystel published in 1991 (for circulation within the publishing industry only) that Barack Obama was born in Kenya. This was nothing more than a fact checking error by me — an agency assistant at the time," Goderich wrote. *"There was never any information given to us by Obama in any of his correspondence or other communications suggesting in any way that he was born in Kenya and not Hawaii*. I hope you can communicate to your readers that this was a simple mistake and nothing more."
Click to expand...

Yeah and those folks are lying to cover for Ovomit the wannabe Kenyan. How the hell would they get the idea he was from Kenya if he never even mentioned it to them, huh?


----------



## Syriusly

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> I know it'll surprise the leftists here, but I was never big on the birth certificate thing. I knew early on it wouldn't have mattered if he was born in Kenya or not because his mother was an american citizen.



Yet here you are- carrying water for the Birthers.


----------



## Syriusly

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> [. Plus, Obama is the one who is most responsible for the birther movement in the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because of course, President Obama has a sekrit Time Machine.......LOL.....and is sekretly pulling Donald Trump's Birther strings because Trump is just a gullible idiot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama pretty much wrote the bio saying he was from Kenya, he's the guy who said he was..that's how it ended up on the booklet/brochure bio section. It is his fault for either lying about it or not correcting the typo. Look it up on snopes....all the info is there. He probably wanted to be seen as born in Kenya when he wrote the bio.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well what does Snopes say? LOL(still working on how Birthers used that time machine in 2008 to find out about the brochure in 2012)
> 
> Birthers- sure not all Birthers are racists- but it isn't a coincidence that so many racists like you are Birthers.
> 
> 
> Promotional Booklet
> 
> Miriam Goderich edited the text of the bio; she is now a partner at the Dystel & Goderich agency, which lists Obama as one of its current clients.
> 
> "You're undoubtedly aware of the brouhaha stirred up by Breitbart about the erroneous statement in a client list Acton & Dystel published in 1991 (for circulation within the publishing industry only) that Barack Obama was born in Kenya. This was nothing more than a fact checking error by me — an agency assistant at the time," Goderich wrote. *"There was never any information given to us by Obama in any of his correspondence or other communications suggesting in any way that he was born in Kenya and not Hawaii*. I hope you can communicate to your readers that this was a simple mistake and nothing more."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah and those folks are lying to cover for Ovomit the wannabe Kenyan. How the hell would they get the idea he was from Kenya if he never even mentioned it to them, huh?
Click to expand...


Of course- you 'know' they are liars.....because you disagree with them.......LOL....you are a good Birther!


Promotional Booklet

Miriam Goderich edited the text of the bio; she is now a partner at the Dystel & Goderich agency, which lists Obama as one of its current clients. 

"You're undoubtedly aware of the brouhaha stirred up by Breitbart about the erroneous statement in a client list Acton & Dystel published in 1991 (for circulation within the publishing industry only) that Barack Obama was born in Kenya. This was nothing more than a fact checking error by me — an agency assistant at the time," Goderich wrote. *"There was never any information given to us by Obama in any of his correspondence or other communications suggesting in any way that he was born in Kenya and not Hawaii*. I hope you can communicate to your readers that this was a simple mistake and nothing more."

You want me to speculate how someone could make a mistake?

I mean how could anyone accidentally put down that Barack Obama was born in Kenya.........when his father- Barack Obama- was born in Kenya.......LOL


----------



## 2aguy

Roudy said:


> The media hacks keep telling everyone that anybody who questioned whether Obama was truly born in the US, has to be a racist. I don't understand why.




True.....his mother traveled out of the country a lot, and his father was an actual citizen of Kenya...thinking that he may have been born outside the United States wasn't really out of the realm of possibility.......since his mother was still a Citizen, it didn't effect his ability to hold office...but the left uses the race card for everything.....if you think there should be a stop sign on one street, and the democrat wants it on another street...you will be called a racist....


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Syriusly said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> [. Plus, Obama is the one who is most responsible for the birther movement in the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because of course, President Obama has a sekrit Time Machine.......LOL.....and is sekretly pulling Donald Trump's Birther strings because Trump is just a gullible idiot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama pretty much wrote the bio saying he was from Kenya, he's the guy who said he was..that's how it ended up on the booklet/brochure bio section. It is his fault for either lying about it or not correcting the typo. Look it up on snopes....all the info is there. He probably wanted to be seen as born in Kenya when he wrote the bio.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well what does Snopes say? LOL(still working on how Birthers used that time machine in 2008 to find out about the brochure in 2012)
> 
> Birthers- sure not all Birthers are racists- but it isn't a coincidence that so many racists like you are Birthers.
> 
> 
> Promotional Booklet
> 
> Miriam Goderich edited the text of the bio; she is now a partner at the Dystel & Goderich agency, which lists Obama as one of its current clients.
> 
> "You're undoubtedly aware of the brouhaha stirred up by Breitbart about the erroneous statement in a client list Acton & Dystel published in 1991 (for circulation within the publishing industry only) that Barack Obama was born in Kenya. This was nothing more than a fact checking error by me — an agency assistant at the time," Goderich wrote. *"There was never any information given to us by Obama in any of his correspondence or other communications suggesting in any way that he was born in Kenya and not Hawaii*. I hope you can communicate to your readers that this was a simple mistake and nothing more."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah and those folks are lying to cover for Ovomit the wannabe Kenyan. How the hell would they get the idea he was from Kenya if he never even mentioned it to them, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course- you 'know' they are liars.....because you disagree with them.......LOL....you are a good Birther!
> 
> 
> Promotional Booklet
> 
> Miriam Goderich edited the text of the bio; she is now a partner at the Dystel & Goderich agency, which lists Obama as one of its current clients.
> 
> "You're undoubtedly aware of the brouhaha stirred up by Breitbart about the erroneous statement in a client list Acton & Dystel published in 1991 (for circulation within the publishing industry only) that Barack Obama was born in Kenya. This was nothing more than a fact checking error by me — an agency assistant at the time," Goderich wrote. *"There was never any information given to us by Obama in any of his correspondence or other communications suggesting in any way that he was born in Kenya and not Hawaii*. I hope you can communicate to your readers that this was a simple mistake and nothing more."
> 
> You want me to speculate how someone could make a mistake?
> 
> I mean how could anyone accidentally put down that Barack Obama was born in Kenya.........when his father- Barack Obama- was born in Kenya.......LOL
Click to expand...

I don't buy it. And either way, he knew it was out there and did not a thing to fix it....that speaks to him purposely being deceptive. He wanted to be seen as Kenyan....the people who compiled the client list are covering for him. You can't prove otherwise and it's a hell of a lot more likely than just a mistake of mixing his father up with him. It says his father was a Kenyan and he was born in Kenya....he lied, guaranteed. I'd like to see if he did the same when signing up for college to get special treatment.


----------



## Rocko

Nia88 said:


> Because if Obama were white, no one would question his nationality.



There was a john mccain and ted cruz birther movement.


----------



## Brynmr

JimBowie1958 said:


> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Obama was born in America, why didn't he provide an authentic birth certificate?
> 
> 
> 
> Because they want people on the right chasing their tails over a question that they already have the GOP leadership agreed upon.
Click to expand...


Best answer so far.


----------



## 2aguy

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because of course, President Obama has a sekrit Time Machine.......LOL.....and is sekretly pulling Donald Trump's Birther strings because Trump is just a gullible idiot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama pretty much wrote the bio saying he was from Kenya, he's the guy who said he was..that's how it ended up on the booklet/brochure bio section. It is his fault for either lying about it or not correcting the typo. Look it up on snopes....all the info is there. He probably wanted to be seen as born in Kenya when he wrote the bio.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well what does Snopes say? LOL(still working on how Birthers used that time machine in 2008 to find out about the brochure in 2012)
> 
> Birthers- sure not all Birthers are racists- but it isn't a coincidence that so many racists like you are Birthers.
> 
> 
> Promotional Booklet
> 
> Miriam Goderich edited the text of the bio; she is now a partner at the Dystel & Goderich agency, which lists Obama as one of its current clients.
> 
> "You're undoubtedly aware of the brouhaha stirred up by Breitbart about the erroneous statement in a client list Acton & Dystel published in 1991 (for circulation within the publishing industry only) that Barack Obama was born in Kenya. This was nothing more than a fact checking error by me — an agency assistant at the time," Goderich wrote. *"There was never any information given to us by Obama in any of his correspondence or other communications suggesting in any way that he was born in Kenya and not Hawaii*. I hope you can communicate to your readers that this was a simple mistake and nothing more."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah and those folks are lying to cover for Ovomit the wannabe Kenyan. How the hell would they get the idea he was from Kenya if he never even mentioned it to them, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course- you 'know' they are liars.....because you disagree with them.......LOL....you are a good Birther!
> 
> 
> Promotional Booklet
> 
> Miriam Goderich edited the text of the bio; she is now a partner at the Dystel & Goderich agency, which lists Obama as one of its current clients.
> 
> "You're undoubtedly aware of the brouhaha stirred up by Breitbart about the erroneous statement in a client list Acton & Dystel published in 1991 (for circulation within the publishing industry only) that Barack Obama was born in Kenya. This was nothing more than a fact checking error by me — an agency assistant at the time," Goderich wrote. *"There was never any information given to us by Obama in any of his correspondence or other communications suggesting in any way that he was born in Kenya and not Hawaii*. I hope you can communicate to your readers that this was a simple mistake and nothing more."
> 
> You want me to speculate how someone could make a mistake?
> 
> I mean how could anyone accidentally put down that Barack Obama was born in Kenya.........when his father- Barack Obama- was born in Kenya.......LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't buy it. And either way, he knew it was out there and did not a thing to fix it....that speaks to him purposely being deceptive. He wanted to be seen as Kenyan....the people who compiled the client list are covering for him. You can't prove otherwise and it's a hell of a lot more likely than just a mistake of mixing his father up with him. It says his father was a Kenyan and he was born in Kenya....he lied, guaranteed. I'd like to see if he did the same when signing up for college to get special treatment.
Click to expand...



There are allegations that he lied about being Kenyan to get financial aid........since his college records are sealed tighter than Fort Knox......no one can say for sure....


----------



## Dragonlady

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The media hacks keep telling everyone that anybody who questioned whether Obama was truly born in the US, has to be a racist. I don't understand why.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ever questioned whether a candidate is qualified to be President before Obama?
> 
> There is no question his mother is American. So that makes him an American regardless of who his father is or where he was born.
> 
> Those who seek to disqualify him as not being American when he clearly is, are doing so because he's black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. You can claim some who questioned did it for racist reasons....that would be fair and a true statement. But you cannot say everyone who did, did so because they're racist. Plus, Obama is the one who is most responsible for the birther movement in the first place.
Click to expand...


No Obama is NOT responsible for the "birther" movement. That would be Trump. 

It's one thing to question the qualification, but quite another to refuse to accept the fact that his mother is an American and that makes him a natural born American.  They certainly didn't have s problem with Cruz who really wasn't born in the US, although he is an American because his mother is American.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Roudy said:


> Why is it racist to question whether Obama was indeed born in the US or not?
> 
> I dont see how questioning someone's credentials makes someone racist, just because the person is black.  I would still like to see Obama's college application and transcripts, which he has refused to reveal for the last eight years.



Maybe because the first and only black president's validity is being challenged in a way that no other president has ever been.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Dragonlady said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The media hacks keep telling everyone that anybody who questioned whether Obama was truly born in the US, has to be a racist. I don't understand why.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ever questioned whether a candidate is qualified to be President before Obama?
> 
> There is no question his mother is American. So that makes him an American regardless of who his father is or where he was born.
> 
> Those who seek to disqualify him as not being American when he clearly is, are doing so because he's black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. You can claim some who questioned did it for racist reasons....that would be fair and a true statement. But you cannot say everyone who did, did so because they're racist. Plus, Obama is the one who is most responsible for the birther movement in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No Obama is NOT responsible for the "birther" movement. That would be Trump.
> 
> It's one thing to question the qualification, but quite another to refuse to accept the fact that his mother is an American and that makes him a natural born American.  They certainly didn't have s problem with Cruz who really wasn't born in the US, although he is an American because his mother is American.
Click to expand...

No. Hillary Clinton's 2008 campaign started the Birther movement. Do you enjoy being wrong?


----------



## 2aguy

Dragonlady said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The media hacks keep telling everyone that anybody who questioned whether Obama was truly born in the US, has to be a racist. I don't understand why.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ever questioned whether a candidate is qualified to be President before Obama?
> 
> There is no question his mother is American. So that makes him an American regardless of who his father is or where he was born.
> 
> Those who seek to disqualify him as not being American when he clearly is, are doing so because he's black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. You can claim some who questioned did it for racist reasons....that would be fair and a true statement. But you cannot say everyone who did, did so because they're racist. Plus, Obama is the one who is most responsible for the birther movement in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No Obama is NOT responsible for the "birther" movement. That would be Trump.
> 
> It's one thing to question the qualification, but quite another to refuse to accept the fact that his mother is an American and that makes him a natural born American.  They certainly didn't have s problem with Cruz who really wasn't born in the US, although he is an American because his mother is American.
Click to expand...



No...hilary started the birther movement twit.

And Cruz came after obama........and you morons are the ones who emphasized the point about obama's mother...and then forgot it when it came to Cruz...


----------



## 2aguy

Hutch Starskey said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it racist to question whether Obama was indeed born in the US or not?
> 
> I dont see how questioning someone's credentials makes someone racist, just because the person is black.  I would still like to see Obama's college application and transcripts, which he has refused to reveal for the last eight years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe because the first and only black president's validity is being challenged in a way that no other president has ever been.
Click to expand...



Wrong.....John McCain's citizenship was challenged moron.......he was born in the Canal Zone when his father was in the military...and morons like you challenged his ability to be President......then you morons forgot about that when obama came along...


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

2aguy said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The media hacks keep telling everyone that anybody who questioned whether Obama was truly born in the US, has to be a racist. I don't understand why.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ever questioned whether a candidate is qualified to be President before Obama?
> 
> There is no question his mother is American. So that makes him an American regardless of who his father is or where he was born.
> 
> Those who seek to disqualify him as not being American when he clearly is, are doing so because he's black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. You can claim some who questioned did it for racist reasons....that would be fair and a true statement. But you cannot say everyone who did, did so because they're racist. Plus, Obama is the one who is most responsible for the birther movement in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No Obama is NOT responsible for the "birther" movement. That would be Trump.
> 
> It's one thing to question the qualification, but quite another to refuse to accept the fact that his mother is an American and that makes him a natural born American.  They certainly didn't have s problem with Cruz who really wasn't born in the US, although he is an American because his mother is American.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No...hilary started the birther movement twit.
> 
> And Cruz came after obama........and you morons are the ones who emphasized the point about obama's mother...and then forgot it when it came to Cruz...
Click to expand...

I had to edit my post. I won't say it was Hillary herself.....it was her 2008 campaign that started the rumors. How much input Hillary herself had in spreading it? Who knows and itd be hard to find out if not impossible seeing how secretive she is. The truth still stands though, Democrat Hillary supporters did start the birther rumors and therefore launched the birther movement. Trump just latched onto it.


----------



## Syriusly

2aguy said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The media hacks keep telling everyone that anybody who questioned whether Obama was truly born in the US, has to be a racist. I don't understand why.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True.....his mother traveled out of the country a lot, and his father was an actual citizen of Kenya...thinking that he may have been born outside the United States wasn't really out of the realm of possibility...
Click to expand...


Barack Obama Jr.'s mother didn't leave the United States until she married her second husband. She lived on an island- with no easy way to go to another country- let alone the several day trip to Kenya in 1961.

Now Eisenhower was born just 200 miles from the Mexican border- and didn't even get a birth certificate when he was born- he didn't get a birth certificate until he was in his 50's- and that was on the say so of his older brother- who was 2 years old when he was born.

LOL

We have more evidence that Barack Obama Jr. was born in the United States than we have for any other President or candidate- yet still Birthers are birthing.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

2aguy said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama pretty much wrote the bio saying he was from Kenya, he's the guy who said he was..that's how it ended up on the booklet/brochure bio section. It is his fault for either lying about it or not correcting the typo. Look it up on snopes....all the info is there. He probably wanted to be seen as born in Kenya when he wrote the bio.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well what does Snopes say? LOL(still working on how Birthers used that time machine in 2008 to find out about the brochure in 2012)
> 
> Birthers- sure not all Birthers are racists- but it isn't a coincidence that so many racists like you are Birthers.
> 
> 
> Promotional Booklet
> 
> Miriam Goderich edited the text of the bio; she is now a partner at the Dystel & Goderich agency, which lists Obama as one of its current clients.
> 
> "You're undoubtedly aware of the brouhaha stirred up by Breitbart about the erroneous statement in a client list Acton & Dystel published in 1991 (for circulation within the publishing industry only) that Barack Obama was born in Kenya. This was nothing more than a fact checking error by me — an agency assistant at the time," Goderich wrote. *"There was never any information given to us by Obama in any of his correspondence or other communications suggesting in any way that he was born in Kenya and not Hawaii*. I hope you can communicate to your readers that this was a simple mistake and nothing more."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah and those folks are lying to cover for Ovomit the wannabe Kenyan. How the hell would they get the idea he was from Kenya if he never even mentioned it to them, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course- you 'know' they are liars.....because you disagree with them.......LOL....you are a good Birther!
> 
> 
> Promotional Booklet
> 
> Miriam Goderich edited the text of the bio; she is now a partner at the Dystel & Goderich agency, which lists Obama as one of its current clients.
> 
> "You're undoubtedly aware of the brouhaha stirred up by Breitbart about the erroneous statement in a client list Acton & Dystel published in 1991 (for circulation within the publishing industry only) that Barack Obama was born in Kenya. This was nothing more than a fact checking error by me — an agency assistant at the time," Goderich wrote. *"There was never any information given to us by Obama in any of his correspondence or other communications suggesting in any way that he was born in Kenya and not Hawaii*. I hope you can communicate to your readers that this was a simple mistake and nothing more."
> 
> You want me to speculate how someone could make a mistake?
> 
> I mean how could anyone accidentally put down that Barack Obama was born in Kenya.........when his father- Barack Obama- was born in Kenya.......LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't buy it. And either way, he knew it was out there and did not a thing to fix it....that speaks to him purposely being deceptive. He wanted to be seen as Kenyan....the people who compiled the client list are covering for him. You can't prove otherwise and it's a hell of a lot more likely than just a mistake of mixing his father up with him. It says his father was a Kenyan and he was born in Kenya....he lied, guaranteed. I'd like to see if he did the same when signing up for college to get special treatment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There are allegations that he lied about being Kenyan to get financial aid........since his college records are sealed tighter than Fort Knox......no one can say for sure....
Click to expand...

One day we will find out.


----------



## Syriusly

2aguy said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The media hacks keep telling everyone that anybody who questioned whether Obama was truly born in the US, has to be a racist. I don't understand why.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ever questioned whether a candidate is qualified to be President before Obama?
> 
> There is no question his mother is American. So that makes him an American regardless of who his father is or where he was born.
> 
> Those who seek to disqualify him as not being American when he clearly is, are doing so because he's black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. You can claim some who questioned did it for racist reasons....that would be fair and a true statement. But you cannot say everyone who did, did so because they're racist. Plus, Obama is the one who is most responsible for the birther movement in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No Obama is NOT responsible for the "birther" movement. That would be Trump.
> 
> It's one thing to question the qualification, but quite another to refuse to accept the fact that his mother is an American and that makes him a natural born American.  They certainly didn't have s problem with Cruz who really wasn't born in the US, although he is an American because his mother is American.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No...hilary started the birther movement twit..
Click to expand...


I love it when Birthers want to claim that Donald Trump is just a gullible pawn of Hillary Clinton's.

But alas, Clinton never had anything to do with the Birther movement- though for some reason all of the right wing Birther idiots want to claim they were just fooled by her.


----------



## Roudy

Syriusly said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> It takes very little to be called a racist these days.
> 
> On the other hand, if you're a Democrat, you will never be called racist or a bigot, regardless of what you say or do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Racists hate being called racists- and whine about it a lot.
> 
> Meanwhile- the racists call pretty much everyone but whites racist- especially Democrats.
Click to expand...

Actually, the standard Democrat answer to all opposing views is..."you're a racist".


----------



## Syriusly

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well what does Snopes say? LOL(still working on how Birthers used that time machine in 2008 to find out about the brochure in 2012)
> 
> Birthers- sure not all Birthers are racists- but it isn't a coincidence that so many racists like you are Birthers.
> 
> 
> Promotional Booklet
> 
> Miriam Goderich edited the text of the bio; she is now a partner at the Dystel & Goderich agency, which lists Obama as one of its current clients.
> 
> "You're undoubtedly aware of the brouhaha stirred up by Breitbart about the erroneous statement in a client list Acton & Dystel published in 1991 (for circulation within the publishing industry only) that Barack Obama was born in Kenya. This was nothing more than a fact checking error by me — an agency assistant at the time," Goderich wrote. *"There was never any information given to us by Obama in any of his correspondence or other communications suggesting in any way that he was born in Kenya and not Hawaii*. I hope you can communicate to your readers that this was a simple mistake and nothing more."
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah and those folks are lying to cover for Ovomit the wannabe Kenyan. How the hell would they get the idea he was from Kenya if he never even mentioned it to them, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course- you 'know' they are liars.....because you disagree with them.......LOL....you are a good Birther!
> 
> 
> Promotional Booklet
> 
> Miriam Goderich edited the text of the bio; she is now a partner at the Dystel & Goderich agency, which lists Obama as one of its current clients.
> 
> "You're undoubtedly aware of the brouhaha stirred up by Breitbart about the erroneous statement in a client list Acton & Dystel published in 1991 (for circulation within the publishing industry only) that Barack Obama was born in Kenya. This was nothing more than a fact checking error by me — an agency assistant at the time," Goderich wrote. *"There was never any information given to us by Obama in any of his correspondence or other communications suggesting in any way that he was born in Kenya and not Hawaii*. I hope you can communicate to your readers that this was a simple mistake and nothing more."
> 
> You want me to speculate how someone could make a mistake?
> 
> I mean how could anyone accidentally put down that Barack Obama was born in Kenya.........when his father- Barack Obama- was born in Kenya.......LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't buy it. And either way, he knew it was out there and did not a thing to fix it....that speaks to him purposely being deceptive. He wanted to be seen as Kenyan....the people who compiled the client list are covering for him. You can't prove otherwise and it's a hell of a lot more likely than just a mistake of mixing his father up with him. It says his father was a Kenyan and he was born in Kenya....he lied, guaranteed. I'd like to see if he did the same when signing up for college to get special treatment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There are allegations that he lied about being Kenyan to get financial aid........since his college records are sealed tighter than Fort Knox......no one can say for sure....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One day we will find out.
Click to expand...


LOL- the one thing we can be certain of Konspiracy Kooks- that if the information ever comes out- and it isn't what you want it to be- you will just claim they are forgeries......


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Syriusly said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The media hacks keep telling everyone that anybody who questioned whether Obama was truly born in the US, has to be a racist. I don't understand why.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True.....his mother traveled out of the country a lot, and his father was an actual citizen of Kenya...thinking that he may have been born outside the United States wasn't really out of the realm of possibility...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Barack Obama Jr.'s mother didn't leave the United States until she married her second husband. She lived on an island- with no easy way to go to another country- let alone the several day trip to Kenya in 1961.
> 
> Now Eisenhower was born just 200 miles from the Mexican border- and didn't even get a birth certificate when he was born- he didn't get a birth certificate until he was in his 50's- and that was on the say so of his older brother- who was 2 years old when he was born.
> 
> LOL
> 
> We have more evidence that Barack Obama Jr. was born in the United States than we have for any other President or candidate- yet still Birthers are birthing.
Click to expand...

The whole thing was dumb. It wouldn't matter if he was born in Kenya anyway, his mother was an american citizen and that would make him also a citizen.


----------



## Syriusly

Roudy said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> It takes very little to be called a racist these days.
> 
> On the other hand, if you're a Democrat, you will never be called racist or a bigot, regardless of what you say or do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Racists hate being called racists- and whine about it a lot.
> 
> Meanwhile- the racists call pretty much everyone but whites racist- especially Democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, the standard Democrat answer to all opposing views is..."you're a racist".
Click to expand...


Actually the standard racist answer to everything is that everyone but themselves are racists.


----------



## Syriusly

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The media hacks keep telling everyone that anybody who questioned whether Obama was truly born in the US, has to be a racist. I don't understand why.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True.....his mother traveled out of the country a lot, and his father was an actual citizen of Kenya...thinking that he may have been born outside the United States wasn't really out of the realm of possibility...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Barack Obama Jr.'s mother didn't leave the United States until she married her second husband. She lived on an island- with no easy way to go to another country- let alone the several day trip to Kenya in 1961.
> 
> Now Eisenhower was born just 200 miles from the Mexican border- and didn't even get a birth certificate when he was born- he didn't get a birth certificate until he was in his 50's- and that was on the say so of his older brother- who was 2 years old when he was born.
> 
> LOL
> 
> We have more evidence that Barack Obama Jr. was born in the United States than we have for any other President or candidate- yet still Birthers are birthing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The whole thing was dumb. It wouldn't matter if he was born in Kenya anyway, his mother was an american citizen and that would make him also a citizen.
Click to expand...


It was dumb- it still is dumb.

And the king of Dumb is Donald Trump- King of the Birthers


----------



## Roudy

Syriusly said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's so much fun to say blatantly racist things in front of stupid liberals who freak out and then think calling me a racist will stop me from being racist. If you're not even a little bit racist.....you are an idiot in my view.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think anyone expects that recognizing that you are a racist will stop you from being a racist.
Click to expand...

So if Hillary was black, all those who dislike her lying and criminal behavior would also be racists.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Syriusly said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The media hacks keep telling everyone that anybody who questioned whether Obama was truly born in the US, has to be a racist. I don't understand why.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ever questioned whether a candidate is qualified to be President before Obama?
> 
> There is no question his mother is American. So that makes him an American regardless of who his father is or where he was born.
> 
> Those who seek to disqualify him as not being American when he clearly is, are doing so because he's black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. You can claim some who questioned did it for racist reasons....that would be fair and a true statement. But you cannot say everyone who did, did so because they're racist. Plus, Obama is the one who is most responsible for the birther movement in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No Obama is NOT responsible for the "birther" movement. That would be Trump.
> 
> It's one thing to question the qualification, but quite another to refuse to accept the fact that his mother is an American and that makes him a natural born American.  They certainly didn't have s problem with Cruz who really wasn't born in the US, although he is an American because his mother is American.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No...hilary started the birther movement twit..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love it when Birthers want to claim that Donald Trump is just a gullible pawn of Hillary Clinton's.
> 
> But alas, Clinton never had anything to do with the Birther movement- though for some reason all of the right wing Birther idiots want to claim they were just fooled by her.
Click to expand...

Nobody said Trump was just a gullible pawn of Clinton's in this whole debacle from what I have seen. The facts are Democrats supporting Hillary started the rumors. Deal with it because it's the truth. There's no spin on that fact...it's just a fact.


----------



## Syriusly

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The media hacks keep telling everyone that anybody who questioned whether Obama was truly born in the US, has to be a racist. I don't understand why.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ever questioned whether a candidate is qualified to be President before Obama?
> 
> There is no question his mother is American. So that makes him an American regardless of who his father is or where he was born.
> 
> Those who seek to disqualify him as not being American when he clearly is, are doing so because he's black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. You can claim some who questioned did it for racist reasons....that would be fair and a true statement. But you cannot say everyone who did, did so because they're racist. Plus, Obama is the one who is most responsible for the birther movement in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No Obama is NOT responsible for the "birther" movement. That would be Trump.
> 
> It's one thing to question the qualification, but quite another to refuse to accept the fact that his mother is an American and that makes him a natural born American.  They certainly didn't have s problem with Cruz who really wasn't born in the US, although he is an American because his mother is American.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No...hilary started the birther movement twit.
> 
> And Cruz came after obama........and you morons are the ones who emphasized the point about obama's mother...and then forgot it when it came to Cruz...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had to edit my post. I won't say it was Hillary herself.....it was her 2008 campaign that started the rumors. How much input Hillary herself had in spreading it? Who knows and itd be hard to find out if not impossible seeing how secretive she is. The truth still stands though, Democrat Hillary supporters did start the birther rumors and therefore launched the birther movement. Trump just latched onto it.
Click to expand...


LOL- so you still think that Trump is just a gullible fool ......well who am I to argue with that?


----------



## Roudy

WillowTree said:


> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because if Obama were white, no one would question his nationality.
> 
> 
> 
> Liar! Ted Cruz is white and the left questioned his nationality!
Click to expand...

Where they white?  Then they're racists too!


----------



## Syriusly

Roudy said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's so much fun to say blatantly racist things in front of stupid liberals who freak out and then think calling me a racist will stop me from being racist. If you're not even a little bit racist.....you are an idiot in my view.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think anyone expects that recognizing that you are a racist will stop you from being a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if Hillary was black, all those who dislike her lying and criminal behavior would also be racists.
Click to expand...


No- you idiots who have been attacking her for 30 years have never needed race as an excuse.


----------



## Dragonlady

2aguy said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama pretty much wrote the bio saying he was from Kenya, he's the guy who said he was..that's how it ended up on the booklet/brochure bio section. It is his fault for either lying about it or not correcting the typo. Look it up on snopes....all the info is there. He probably wanted to be seen as born in Kenya when he wrote the bio.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well what does Snopes say? LOL(still working on how Birthers used that time machine in 2008 to find out about the brochure in 2012)
> 
> Birthers- sure not all Birthers are racists- but it isn't a coincidence that so many racists like you are Birthers.
> 
> 
> Promotional Booklet
> 
> Miriam Goderich edited the text of the bio; she is now a partner at the Dystel & Goderich agency, which lists Obama as one of its current clients.
> 
> "You're undoubtedly aware of the brouhaha stirred up by Breitbart about the erroneous statement in a client list Acton & Dystel published in 1991 (for circulation within the publishing industry only) that Barack Obama was born in Kenya. This was nothing more than a fact checking error by me — an agency assistant at the time," Goderich wrote. *"There was never any information given to us by Obama in any of his correspondence or other communications suggesting in any way that he was born in Kenya and not Hawaii*. I hope you can communicate to your readers that this was a simple mistake and nothing more."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah and those folks are lying to cover for Ovomit the wannabe Kenyan. How the hell would they get the idea he was from Kenya if he never even mentioned it to them, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course- you 'know' they are liars.....because you disagree with them.......LOL....you are a good Birther!
> 
> 
> Promotional Booklet
> 
> Miriam Goderich edited the text of the bio; she is now a partner at the Dystel & Goderich agency, which lists Obama as one of its current clients.
> 
> "You're undoubtedly aware of the brouhaha stirred up by Breitbart about the erroneous statement in a client list Acton & Dystel published in 1991 (for circulation within the publishing industry only) that Barack Obama was born in Kenya. This was nothing more than a fact checking error by me — an agency assistant at the time," Goderich wrote. *"There was never any information given to us by Obama in any of his correspondence or other communications suggesting in any way that he was born in Kenya and not Hawaii*. I hope you can communicate to your readers that this was a simple mistake and nothing more."
> 
> You want me to speculate how someone could make a mistake?
> 
> I mean how could anyone accidentally put down that Barack Obama was born in Kenya.........when his father- Barack Obama- was born in Kenya.......LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't buy it. And either way, he knew it was out there and did not a thing to fix it....that speaks to him purposely being deceptive. He wanted to be seen as Kenyan....the people who compiled the client list are covering for him. You can't prove otherwise and it's a hell of a lot more likely than just a mistake of mixing his father up with him. It says his father was a Kenyan and he was born in Kenya....he lied, guaranteed. I'd like to see if he did the same when signing up for college to get special treatment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There are allegations that he lied about being Kenyan to get financial aid........since his college records are sealed tighter than Fort Knox......no one can say for sure....
Click to expand...


Unlikely because there is more financial aid available to American blacks than those born abroad.


----------



## Syriusly

2aguy said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The media hacks keep telling everyone that anybody who questioned whether Obama was truly born in the US, has to be a racist. I don't understand why.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ever questioned whether a candidate is qualified to be President before Obama?
> 
> There is no question his mother is American. So that makes him an American regardless of who his father is or where he was born.
> 
> Those who seek to disqualify him as not being American when he clearly is, are doing so because he's black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. You can claim some who questioned did it for racist reasons....that would be fair and a true statement. But you cannot say everyone who did, did so because they're racist. Plus, Obama is the one who is most responsible for the birther movement in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No Obama is NOT responsible for the "birther" movement. That would be Trump.
> 
> It's one thing to question the qualification, but quite another to refuse to accept the fact that his mother is an American and that makes him a natural born American.  They certainly didn't have s problem with Cruz who really wasn't born in the US, although he is an American because his mother is American.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No...hilary started the birther movement twit.
> 
> And Cruz came after obama........and you morons are the ones who emphasized the point about obama's mother...and then forgot it when it came to Cruz...
Click to expand...


LOL- you Birthers are such blatant liars-but it is amusing that you want to portray Donald Trump as just a gullible tool of Hillary Clinton.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Dragonlady said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well what does Snopes say? LOL(still working on how Birthers used that time machine in 2008 to find out about the brochure in 2012)
> 
> Birthers- sure not all Birthers are racists- but it isn't a coincidence that so many racists like you are Birthers.
> 
> 
> Promotional Booklet
> 
> Miriam Goderich edited the text of the bio; she is now a partner at the Dystel & Goderich agency, which lists Obama as one of its current clients.
> 
> "You're undoubtedly aware of the brouhaha stirred up by Breitbart about the erroneous statement in a client list Acton & Dystel published in 1991 (for circulation within the publishing industry only) that Barack Obama was born in Kenya. This was nothing more than a fact checking error by me — an agency assistant at the time," Goderich wrote. *"There was never any information given to us by Obama in any of his correspondence or other communications suggesting in any way that he was born in Kenya and not Hawaii*. I hope you can communicate to your readers that this was a simple mistake and nothing more."
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah and those folks are lying to cover for Ovomit the wannabe Kenyan. How the hell would they get the idea he was from Kenya if he never even mentioned it to them, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course- you 'know' they are liars.....because you disagree with them.......LOL....you are a good Birther!
> 
> 
> Promotional Booklet
> 
> Miriam Goderich edited the text of the bio; she is now a partner at the Dystel & Goderich agency, which lists Obama as one of its current clients.
> 
> "You're undoubtedly aware of the brouhaha stirred up by Breitbart about the erroneous statement in a client list Acton & Dystel published in 1991 (for circulation within the publishing industry only) that Barack Obama was born in Kenya. This was nothing more than a fact checking error by me — an agency assistant at the time," Goderich wrote. *"There was never any information given to us by Obama in any of his correspondence or other communications suggesting in any way that he was born in Kenya and not Hawaii*. I hope you can communicate to your readers that this was a simple mistake and nothing more."
> 
> You want me to speculate how someone could make a mistake?
> 
> I mean how could anyone accidentally put down that Barack Obama was born in Kenya.........when his father- Barack Obama- was born in Kenya.......LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't buy it. And either way, he knew it was out there and did not a thing to fix it....that speaks to him purposely being deceptive. He wanted to be seen as Kenyan....the people who compiled the client list are covering for him. You can't prove otherwise and it's a hell of a lot more likely than just a mistake of mixing his father up with him. It says his father was a Kenyan and he was born in Kenya....he lied, guaranteed. I'd like to see if he did the same when signing up for college to get special treatment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There are allegations that he lied about being Kenyan to get financial aid........since his college records are sealed tighter than Fort Knox......no one can say for sure....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unlikely because there is more financial aid available to American blacks than those born abroad.
Click to expand...

I think he was thinking about running even back then and thought latching onto the birther conspiracy theory would be a good move for him politically, actually.


----------



## Roudy

Nia88 said:


> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because if Obama were white, no one would question his nationality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw I don't remember you giving me your definition of 'Islamophobia'. Cat got your tongue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe I did gave you a definition of Islamophobia. Or perhaps I replied to someone else who asked the same question . I don't remember. You conservatives are all the same to me I get confused.
> 
> I look back at my posts and send it to you.
Click to expand...

So all those that opposed the ideology of Nazism as most now oppose Islamism, are racists?


----------



## Syriusly

2aguy said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it racist to question whether Obama was indeed born in the US or not?
> 
> I dont see how questioning someone's credentials makes someone racist, just because the person is black.  I would still like to see Obama's college application and transcripts, which he has refused to reveal for the last eight years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe because the first and only black president's validity is being challenged in a way that no other president has ever been.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.....John McCain's citizenship was challenged moron.......he was born in the Canal Zone when his father was in the military...and morons like you challenged his ability to be President......then you morons forgot about that when obama came along...
Click to expand...


Senator Obama was one of us 'moron's' who stood up and said that McCain was a natural born citizen- even though- unlike Barack Obama- McCain was born outside the United States.

Of course moron's like you never cared that McCain was born outside the United States and Barack Obama was born in the United States.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

2aguy said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it racist to question whether Obama was indeed born in the US or not?
> 
> I dont see how questioning someone's credentials makes someone racist, just because the person is black.  I would still like to see Obama's college application and transcripts, which he has refused to reveal for the last eight years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe because the first and only black president's validity is being challenged in a way that no other president has ever been.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.....John McCain's citizenship was challenged moron.......he was born in the Canal Zone when his father was in the military...and morons like you challenged his ability to be President......then you morons forgot about that when obama came along...
Click to expand...


I did no such thing.
You're going to have to link to that. It is well known that McCain is a veteran and was POW. I don't recall anyone questioning his citizenship.


----------



## Syriusly

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because of course, President Obama has a sekrit Time Machine.......LOL.....and is sekretly pulling Donald Trump's Birther strings because Trump is just a gullible idiot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama pretty much wrote the bio saying he was from Kenya, he's the guy who said he was..that's how it ended up on the booklet/brochure bio section. It is his fault for either lying about it or not correcting the typo. Look it up on snopes....all the info is there. He probably wanted to be seen as born in Kenya when he wrote the bio.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well what does Snopes say? LOL(still working on how Birthers used that time machine in 2008 to find out about the brochure in 2012)
> 
> Birthers- sure not all Birthers are racists- but it isn't a coincidence that so many racists like you are Birthers.
> 
> 
> Promotional Booklet
> 
> Miriam Goderich edited the text of the bio; she is now a partner at the Dystel & Goderich agency, which lists Obama as one of its current clients.
> 
> "You're undoubtedly aware of the brouhaha stirred up by Breitbart about the erroneous statement in a client list Acton & Dystel published in 1991 (for circulation within the publishing industry only) that Barack Obama was born in Kenya. This was nothing more than a fact checking error by me — an agency assistant at the time," Goderich wrote. *"There was never any information given to us by Obama in any of his correspondence or other communications suggesting in any way that he was born in Kenya and not Hawaii*. I hope you can communicate to your readers that this was a simple mistake and nothing more."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah and those folks are lying to cover for Ovomit the wannabe Kenyan. How the hell would they get the idea he was from Kenya if he never even mentioned it to them, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course- you 'know' they are liars.....because you disagree with them.......LOL....you are a good Birther!
> 
> 
> Promotional Booklet
> 
> Miriam Goderich edited the text of the bio; she is now a partner at the Dystel & Goderich agency, which lists Obama as one of its current clients.
> 
> "You're undoubtedly aware of the brouhaha stirred up by Breitbart about the erroneous statement in a client list Acton & Dystel published in 1991 (for circulation within the publishing industry only) that Barack Obama was born in Kenya. This was nothing more than a fact checking error by me — an agency assistant at the time," Goderich wrote. *"There was never any information given to us by Obama in any of his correspondence or other communications suggesting in any way that he was born in Kenya and not Hawaii*. I hope you can communicate to your readers that this was a simple mistake and nothing more."
> 
> You want me to speculate how someone could make a mistake?
> 
> I mean how could anyone accidentally put down that Barack Obama was born in Kenya.........when his father- Barack Obama- was born in Kenya.......LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't buy it. And either way, he knew it was out there and did not a thing to fix it....that speaks to him purposely being deceptive. He wanted to be seen as Kenyan....the people who compiled the client list are covering for him. You can't prove otherwise and it's a hell of a lot more likely than just a mistake of mixing his father up with him. It says his father was a Kenyan and he was born in Kenya....he lied, guaranteed. I'd like to see if he did the same when signing up for college to get special treatment.
Click to expand...


'he lied, guaranteed'- because that is what you have to belief- despite absolutely no evidence to support your claim.

Hell- you were the one who 'cited' Snopes- and when I posted what Snopes had- now you claim those are lies- lol

You were the one who started off the stupid claim that Birtherism started with Barack Obama- with a pamphlet that Birthers didn't hear about until 2012- 4 years after they started Birthing.

And who was he trying to fool- when he repeatedly told every interviewer he was born in Hawaii?


*New York Times,* February 6, 1990 - daily circulation- 1,586,757- Obama born in Hawaii

Chicago Tribune, February 7, 1990- daily circulation 414,590- Obama born in Hawaii

Washington Post, February 8, 1990- daily circulation 507.615- Obama born in Hawaii

Chicago Daily Herald, May 3, 1990-- daily circulation 15,190- Obama born in Hawaii

Columbia Today, Fall 1990- Obama born in Hawaii

Obscure promotional pamphlet says Obama born in Kenya- 1991

Chicago Magazine, January 1993- circulation 165,000- Obama born in Hawaii

Chicago Tribune, Feb 10, 1993- 414,590- Obama born in Hawaii

*Los Angeles Times,* August 7, 1995- daily circulation 605,243 - Obama born in Hawaii

"Dreams from My Father" 1995- millions of copies sold - Obama born in Hawaii

Barack Obama State Senate Webpage, October 1, 1999 - Obama born in Hawaii

Chicago Daily Herald, January 22, 2003- 15,190 - Obama born in Hawaii

*Time Magazine,* June 24, 2004- circulation 3,276.882 - Obama born in Hawaii


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Hutch Starskey said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it racist to question whether Obama was indeed born in the US or not?
> 
> I dont see how questioning someone's credentials makes someone racist, just because the person is black.  I would still like to see Obama's college application and transcripts, which he has refused to reveal for the last eight years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe because the first and only black president's validity is being challenged in a way that no other president has ever been.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.....John McCain's citizenship was challenged moron.......he was born in the Canal Zone when his father was in the military...and morons like you challenged his ability to be President......then you morons forgot about that when obama came along...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did no such thing.
> You're going to have to link to that. It is well known that McCain is a veteran and was POW. I don't recall anyone questioning his citizenship.
Click to expand...

You need to get out of that bubble you're living in then, it happened and was all the rage for liberal wackadoodles for months.


----------



## Syriusly

2aguy said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama pretty much wrote the bio saying he was from Kenya, he's the guy who said he was..that's how it ended up on the booklet/brochure bio section. It is his fault for either lying about it or not correcting the typo. Look it up on snopes....all the info is there. He probably wanted to be seen as born in Kenya when he wrote the bio.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well what does Snopes say? LOL(still working on how Birthers used that time machine in 2008 to find out about the brochure in 2012)
> 
> Birthers- sure not all Birthers are racists- but it isn't a coincidence that so many racists like you are Birthers.
> 
> 
> Promotional Booklet
> 
> Miriam Goderich edited the text of the bio; she is now a partner at the Dystel & Goderich agency, which lists Obama as one of its current clients.
> 
> "You're undoubtedly aware of the brouhaha stirred up by Breitbart about the erroneous statement in a client list Acton & Dystel published in 1991 (for circulation within the publishing industry only) that Barack Obama was born in Kenya. This was nothing more than a fact checking error by me — an agency assistant at the time," Goderich wrote. *"There was never any information given to us by Obama in any of his correspondence or other communications suggesting in any way that he was born in Kenya and not Hawaii*. I hope you can communicate to your readers that this was a simple mistake and nothing more."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah and those folks are lying to cover for Ovomit the wannabe Kenyan. How the hell would they get the idea he was from Kenya if he never even mentioned it to them, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course- you 'know' they are liars.....because you disagree with them.......LOL....you are a good Birther!
> 
> 
> Promotional Booklet
> 
> Miriam Goderich edited the text of the bio; she is now a partner at the Dystel & Goderich agency, which lists Obama as one of its current clients.
> 
> "You're undoubtedly aware of the brouhaha stirred up by Breitbart about the erroneous statement in a client list Acton & Dystel published in 1991 (for circulation within the publishing industry only) that Barack Obama was born in Kenya. This was nothing more than a fact checking error by me — an agency assistant at the time," Goderich wrote. *"There was never any information given to us by Obama in any of his correspondence or other communications suggesting in any way that he was born in Kenya and not Hawaii*. I hope you can communicate to your readers that this was a simple mistake and nothing more."
> 
> You want me to speculate how someone could make a mistake?
> 
> I mean how could anyone accidentally put down that Barack Obama was born in Kenya.........when his father- Barack Obama- was born in Kenya.......LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't buy it. And either way, he knew it was out there and did not a thing to fix it....that speaks to him purposely being deceptive. He wanted to be seen as Kenyan....the people who compiled the client list are covering for him. You can't prove otherwise and it's a hell of a lot more likely than just a mistake of mixing his father up with him. It says his father was a Kenyan and he was born in Kenya....he lied, guaranteed. I'd like to see if he did the same when signing up for college to get special treatment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There are allegations that he lied about being Kenyan to get financial aid........since his college records are sealed tighter than Fort Knox......no one can say for sure....
Click to expand...


Yeah- idiot Birthers have made all sorts of stupid claims.

Barack Obama's college records are sealed as tight as Donald Trump's.

Maybe Trump lied about being Kenyan to get financial aid.......LOL- no one can say for sure.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The media hacks keep telling everyone that anybody who questioned whether Obama was truly born in the US, has to be a racist. I don't understand why.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True.....his mother traveled out of the country a lot, and his father was an actual citizen of Kenya...thinking that he may have been born outside the United States wasn't really out of the realm of possibility...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Barack Obama Jr.'s mother didn't leave the United States until she married her second husband. She lived on an island- with no easy way to go to another country- let alone the several day trip to Kenya in 1961.
> 
> Now Eisenhower was born just 200 miles from the Mexican border- and didn't even get a birth certificate when he was born- he didn't get a birth certificate until he was in his 50's- and that was on the say so of his older brother- who was 2 years old when he was born.
> 
> LOL
> 
> We have more evidence that Barack Obama Jr. was born in the United States than we have for any other President or candidate- yet still Birthers are birthing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The whole thing was dumb. It wouldn't matter if he was born in Kenya anyway, his mother was an american citizen and that would make him also a citizen.
Click to expand...


That's exactly why I believe it has more to do with race because dopes like Trump are still using it. It's a dog whistle and every time it's mentioned, it's a nod to those who who don't see a black president as valid.


----------



## Syriusly

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it racist to question whether Obama was indeed born in the US or not?
> 
> I dont see how questioning someone's credentials makes someone racist, just because the person is black.  I would still like to see Obama's college application and transcripts, which he has refused to reveal for the last eight years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe because the first and only black president's validity is being challenged in a way that no other president has ever been.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.....John McCain's citizenship was challenged moron.......he was born in the Canal Zone when his father was in the military...and morons like you challenged his ability to be President......then you morons forgot about that when obama came along...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did no such thing.
> You're going to have to link to that. It is well known that McCain is a veteran and was POW. I don't recall anyone questioning his citizenship.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to get out of that bubble you're living in then, it happened and was all the rage for liberal wackadoodles for months.
Click to expand...


Actually quite a few conservatives argued about the issue.

There was a legitimate legal question regarding John McCain- there was not a real question of where he was born- but regarding eligiblity. Legal scholars weighed in on both sides. 

Personally, I always thought he was eligible- and so did Barack Obama- since he passed a non-binding motion affirming the Senates belief that John McCain was eligible.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it racist to question whether Obama was indeed born in the US or not?
> 
> I dont see how questioning someone's credentials makes someone racist, just because the person is black.  I would still like to see Obama's college application and transcripts, which he has refused to reveal for the last eight years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe because the first and only black president's validity is being challenged in a way that no other president has ever been.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.....John McCain's citizenship was challenged moron.......he was born in the Canal Zone when his father was in the military...and morons like you challenged his ability to be President......then you morons forgot about that when obama came along...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did no such thing.
> You're going to have to link to that. It is well known that McCain is a veteran and was POW. I don't recall anyone questioning his citizenship.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to get out of that bubble you're living in then, it happened and was all the rage for liberal wackadoodles for months.
Click to expand...


Link it.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Syriusly said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama pretty much wrote the bio saying he was from Kenya, he's the guy who said he was..that's how it ended up on the booklet/brochure bio section. It is his fault for either lying about it or not correcting the typo. Look it up on snopes....all the info is there. He probably wanted to be seen as born in Kenya when he wrote the bio.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well what does Snopes say? LOL(still working on how Birthers used that time machine in 2008 to find out about the brochure in 2012)
> 
> Birthers- sure not all Birthers are racists- but it isn't a coincidence that so many racists like you are Birthers.
> 
> 
> Promotional Booklet
> 
> Miriam Goderich edited the text of the bio; she is now a partner at the Dystel & Goderich agency, which lists Obama as one of its current clients.
> 
> "You're undoubtedly aware of the brouhaha stirred up by Breitbart about the erroneous statement in a client list Acton & Dystel published in 1991 (for circulation within the publishing industry only) that Barack Obama was born in Kenya. This was nothing more than a fact checking error by me — an agency assistant at the time," Goderich wrote. *"There was never any information given to us by Obama in any of his correspondence or other communications suggesting in any way that he was born in Kenya and not Hawaii*. I hope you can communicate to your readers that this was a simple mistake and nothing more."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah and those folks are lying to cover for Ovomit the wannabe Kenyan. How the hell would they get the idea he was from Kenya if he never even mentioned it to them, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course- you 'know' they are liars.....because you disagree with them.......LOL....you are a good Birther!
> 
> 
> Promotional Booklet
> 
> Miriam Goderich edited the text of the bio; she is now a partner at the Dystel & Goderich agency, which lists Obama as one of its current clients.
> 
> "You're undoubtedly aware of the brouhaha stirred up by Breitbart about the erroneous statement in a client list Acton & Dystel published in 1991 (for circulation within the publishing industry only) that Barack Obama was born in Kenya. This was nothing more than a fact checking error by me — an agency assistant at the time," Goderich wrote. *"There was never any information given to us by Obama in any of his correspondence or other communications suggesting in any way that he was born in Kenya and not Hawaii*. I hope you can communicate to your readers that this was a simple mistake and nothing more."
> 
> You want me to speculate how someone could make a mistake?
> 
> I mean how could anyone accidentally put down that Barack Obama was born in Kenya.........when his father- Barack Obama- was born in Kenya.......LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't buy it. And either way, he knew it was out there and did not a thing to fix it....that speaks to him purposely being deceptive. He wanted to be seen as Kenyan....the people who compiled the client list are covering for him. You can't prove otherwise and it's a hell of a lot more likely than just a mistake of mixing his father up with him. It says his father was a Kenyan and he was born in Kenya....he lied, guaranteed. I'd like to see if he did the same when signing up for college to get special treatment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 'he lied, guaranteed'- because that is what you have to belief- despite absolutely no evidence to support your claim.
> 
> Hell- you were the one who 'cited' Snopes- and when I posted what Snopes had- now you claim those are lies- lol
> 
> You were the one who started off the stupid claim that Birtherism started with Barack Obama- with a pamphlet that Birthers didn't hear about until 2012- 4 years after they started Birthing.
> 
> And who was he trying to fool- when he repeatedly told every interviewer he was born in Hawaii?
> 
> 
> *New York Times,* February 6, 1990 - daily circulation- 1,586,757- Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Chicago Tribune, February 7, 1990- daily circulation 414,590- Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Washington Post, February 8, 1990- daily circulation 507.615- Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Chicago Daily Herald, May 3, 1990-- daily circulation 15,190- Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Columbia Today, Fall 1990- Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Obscure promotional pamphlet says Obama born in Kenya- 1991
> 
> Chicago Magazine, January 1993- circulation 165,000- Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Chicago Tribune, Feb 10, 1993- 414,590- Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> *Los Angeles Times,* August 7, 1995- daily circulation 605,243 - Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> "Dreams from My Father" 1995- millions of copies sold - Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Barack Obama State Senate Webpage, October 1, 1999 - Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Chicago Daily Herald, January 22, 2003- 15,190 - Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> *Time Magazine,* June 24, 2004- circulation 3,276.882 - Obama born in Hawaii
Click to expand...

I have circumstantial evidence. He never tried to fix the mistake, he has sealed his college records, he most likely lied and so did the company he was a 'client' of when they covered for him because....well he was a paying client in good standing with them.

There's plenty of circumstantial evidence to say it is fair to come to the conclusion he and the company are both liars.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Hutch Starskey said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The media hacks keep telling everyone that anybody who questioned whether Obama was truly born in the US, has to be a racist. I don't understand why.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True.....his mother traveled out of the country a lot, and his father was an actual citizen of Kenya...thinking that he may have been born outside the United States wasn't really out of the realm of possibility...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Barack Obama Jr.'s mother didn't leave the United States until she married her second husband. She lived on an island- with no easy way to go to another country- let alone the several day trip to Kenya in 1961.
> 
> Now Eisenhower was born just 200 miles from the Mexican border- and didn't even get a birth certificate when he was born- he didn't get a birth certificate until he was in his 50's- and that was on the say so of his older brother- who was 2 years old when he was born.
> 
> LOL
> 
> We have more evidence that Barack Obama Jr. was born in the United States than we have for any other President or candidate- yet still Birthers are birthing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The whole thing was dumb. It wouldn't matter if he was born in Kenya anyway, his mother was an american citizen and that would make him also a citizen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's exactly why I believe it has more to do with race because dopes like Trump are still using it. It's a dog whistle and every time it's mentioned, it's a nod to those who who don't see a black president as valid.
Click to expand...

Trump is just being Trump. Obama is currently stumping for Hillary and talking shit about Trump....so Trump is just talking shit back.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Hutch Starskey said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it racist to question whether Obama was indeed born in the US or not?
> 
> I dont see how questioning someone's credentials makes someone racist, just because the person is black.  I would still like to see Obama's college application and transcripts, which he has refused to reveal for the last eight years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe because the first and only black president's validity is being challenged in a way that no other president has ever been.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.....John McCain's citizenship was challenged moron.......he was born in the Canal Zone when his father was in the military...and morons like you challenged his ability to be President......then you morons forgot about that when obama came along...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did no such thing.
> You're going to have to link to that. It is well known that McCain is a veteran and was POW. I don't recall anyone questioning his citizenship.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to get out of that bubble you're living in then, it happened and was all the rage for liberal wackadoodles for months.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Link it.
Click to expand...

Here is just some of the google hits:

*John McCain's Presidential Eligibility - FactCheck.org*
FactCheck.org › 2008/02 › john-mccains...
Feb 25, 2008 - This has led to speculation as to whether McCain is a U.S. citizen and whether he  ...
*There was a very real 'birther' debate about John McCain - The ...*
Washington Post › the-fix › 2016/01/07
Jan 7, 2016 - McCain is undoubtedly acitizen. He was born on Aug. 29, 1936, in the Panama ...
*McCain's Birth Abroad Stirs Legal Debate - Washington Post*
Washington Post › Politics
May 2, 2008 - The Senate has unanimously declared John McCain a natural-borncitizen, eligible to be president of ...

People also ask

What does it mean to be a natural born citizen of the United States?

Do you have to be born in the United States to be president?

Is Ted Cruz a natural born citizen of the United States?

What hospital was John Mccain born in?

*A Citizen, but 'Natural Born'? McCain's Eligibility to Be President*
The New York Times › politics › 11mccain
Jul 11, 2008 - In the most detailed study yet of John McCain's eligibility, a law professor has  ...
*Natural-born-citizen clause - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*
Wikipedia › wiki › Natural-born-citizen_...
Status as a natural- born citizen of the United States is one ...... His eligibility wasquestioned in a New York Tribune article, because he was ...
‎Constitutional provisions · ‎Rationale· ‎Constitutional Convention
*Was McCain born in the USA? | PolitiFact*
PolitiFact › truth-o-meter › article › may
May 12, 2008 - Google McCain and "natural born citizen" and you get 70,000 hits. In the Web pages ...
*McCain's citizenship called into question - NBC Nightly News with ...*
NBC News › mccains-citizenship-called-q...
Feb 29, 2008 - Sen. John McCain, R-Ariz., and his advisers are doing their best to brush aside ...


----------



## hazlnut

Roudy said:


> Why is it racist to question whether Obama was indeed born in the US or not?
> 
> I dont see how questioning someone's credentials makes someone racist, just because the person is black.  I would still like to see Obama's college application and transcripts, which he has refused to reveal for the last eight years.




If you have to ask...


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

To answer the original question:

Because that's all leftists do, accuse people of 'isms.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The media hacks keep telling everyone that anybody who questioned whether Obama was truly born in the US, has to be a racist. I don't understand why.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True.....his mother traveled out of the country a lot, and his father was an actual citizen of Kenya...thinking that he may have been born outside the United States wasn't really out of the realm of possibility...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Barack Obama Jr.'s mother didn't leave the United States until she married her second husband. She lived on an island- with no easy way to go to another country- let alone the several day trip to Kenya in 1961.
> 
> Now Eisenhower was born just 200 miles from the Mexican border- and didn't even get a birth certificate when he was born- he didn't get a birth certificate until he was in his 50's- and that was on the say so of his older brother- who was 2 years old when he was born.
> 
> LOL
> 
> We have more evidence that Barack Obama Jr. was born in the United States than we have for any other President or candidate- yet still Birthers are birthing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The whole thing was dumb. It wouldn't matter if he was born in Kenya anyway, his mother was an american citizen and that would make him also a citizen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's exactly why I believe it has more to do with race because dopes like Trump are still using it. It's a dog whistle and every time it's mentioned, it's a nod to those who who don't see a black president as valid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is just being Trump. Obama is currently stumping for Hillary and talking shit about Trump....so Trump is just talking shit back.
Click to expand...


Yeah ,sure. With a wink and a nod after two terms of Obama.


----------



## Spare_change

Roudy said:


> The media hacks keep telling everyone that anybody who questioned whether Obama was truly born in the US, has to be a racist. I don't understand why.


Well, it's obvious .....

They questioned John McCain's citizenship ...

They questioned Ted Cruz's citizenship ....

They questioned Barak Obama's citizenship ...

CLEARLY, that's racist!!


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Hutch Starskey said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> True.....his mother traveled out of the country a lot, and his father was an actual citizen of Kenya...thinking that he may have been born outside the United States wasn't really out of the realm of possibility...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barack Obama Jr.'s mother didn't leave the United States until she married her second husband. She lived on an island- with no easy way to go to another country- let alone the several day trip to Kenya in 1961.
> 
> Now Eisenhower was born just 200 miles from the Mexican border- and didn't even get a birth certificate when he was born- he didn't get a birth certificate until he was in his 50's- and that was on the say so of his older brother- who was 2 years old when he was born.
> 
> LOL
> 
> We have more evidence that Barack Obama Jr. was born in the United States than we have for any other President or candidate- yet still Birthers are birthing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The whole thing was dumb. It wouldn't matter if he was born in Kenya anyway, his mother was an american citizen and that would make him also a citizen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's exactly why I believe it has more to do with race because dopes like Trump are still using it. It's a dog whistle and every time it's mentioned, it's a nod to those who who don't see a black president as valid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is just being Trump. Obama is currently stumping for Hillary and talking shit about Trump....so Trump is just talking shit back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah ,sure. With a wink and a nod after two terms of Obama.
Click to expand...

Oh wahhh....who actually cares?


----------



## Hutch Starskey

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe because the first and only black president's validity is being challenged in a way that no other president has ever been.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.....John McCain's citizenship was challenged moron.......he was born in the Canal Zone when his father was in the military...and morons like you challenged his ability to be President......then you morons forgot about that when obama came along...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did no such thing.
> You're going to have to link to that. It is well known that McCain is a veteran and was POW. I don't recall anyone questioning his citizenship.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to get out of that bubble you're living in then, it happened and was all the rage for liberal wackadoodles for months.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Link it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here is just some of the google hits:
> 
> *John McCain's Presidential Eligibility - FactCheck.org*
> FactCheck.org › 2008/02 › john-mccains...
> Feb 25, 2008 - This has led to speculation as to whether McCain is a U.S. citizen and whether he  ...
> *There was a very real 'birther' debate about John McCain - The ...*
> Washington Post › the-fix › 2016/01/07
> Jan 7, 2016 - McCain is undoubtedly acitizen. He was born on Aug. 29, 1936, in the Panama ...
> *McCain's Birth Abroad Stirs Legal Debate - Washington Post*
> Washington Post › Politics
> May 2, 2008 - The Senate has unanimously declared John McCain a natural-borncitizen, eligible to be president of ...
> 
> People also ask
> 
> What does it mean to be a natural born citizen of the United States?
> 
> Do you have to be born in the United States to be president?
> 
> Is Ted Cruz a natural born citizen of the United States?
> 
> What hospital was John Mccain born in?
> 
> *A Citizen, but 'Natural Born'? McCain's Eligibility to Be President*
> The New York Times › politics › 11mccain
> Jul 11, 2008 - In the most detailed study yet of John McCain's eligibility, a law professor has  ...
> *Natural-born-citizen clause - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*
> Wikipedia › wiki › Natural-born-citizen_...
> Status as a natural- born citizen of the United States is one ...... His eligibility wasquestioned in a New York Tribune article, because he was ...
> ‎Constitutional provisions · ‎Rationale· ‎Constitutional Convention
> *Was McCain born in the USA? | PolitiFact*
> PolitiFact › truth-o-meter › article › may
> May 12, 2008 - Google McCain and "natural born citizen" and you get 70,000 hits. In the Web pages ...
> *McCain's citizenship called into question - NBC Nightly News with ...*
> NBC News › mccains-citizenship-called-q...
> Feb 29, 2008 - Sen. John McCain, R-Ariz., and his advisers are doing their best to brush aside ...
Click to expand...


Thanks. 
I knew there were questions but I challenge people who make statements without sources. I appreciate the honest effort to link it.

Now, there were questions about McCain but he had the entirety of the Senate backing him up which ended that rather quickly. Why do you suppose that even after two terms that question still dogs Obama?


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

I wonder when we will ever have a policy debate on these boards. Most of the topics are shit like this nowadays....


----------



## Nia88

Roudy said:


> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because if Obama were white, no one would question his nationality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw I don't remember you giving me your definition of 'Islamophobia'. Cat got your tongue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe I did gave you a definition of Islamophobia. Or perhaps I replied to someone else who asked the same question . I don't remember. You conservatives are all the same to me I get confused.
> 
> I look back at my posts and send it to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So all those that opposed the ideology of Nazism as most now oppose Islamism, are racists?
Click to expand...


I already replied to Brymr about islamaphobia On a different thread if you would like to see the reply, see the quote below. 



> Someone who discriminates against someone who is Muslim.  Criticizing Islam in itself doesn't make you islamaphobic because people are free to be critical of any and all religions. But the folks who to discriminate against the individuals who identify themselves as Muslims are islamaphobic.
> But
> Perhaps a more correct term would be Muslimphobic.


----------



## Syriusly

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well what does Snopes say? LOL(still working on how Birthers used that time machine in 2008 to find out about the brochure in 2012)
> 
> Birthers- sure not all Birthers are racists- but it isn't a coincidence that so many racists like you are Birthers.
> 
> 
> Promotional Booklet
> 
> Miriam Goderich edited the text of the bio; she is now a partner at the Dystel & Goderich agency, which lists Obama as one of its current clients.
> 
> "You're undoubtedly aware of the brouhaha stirred up by Breitbart about the erroneous statement in a client list Acton & Dystel published in 1991 (for circulation within the publishing industry only) that Barack Obama was born in Kenya. This was nothing more than a fact checking error by me — an agency assistant at the time," Goderich wrote. *"There was never any information given to us by Obama in any of his correspondence or other communications suggesting in any way that he was born in Kenya and not Hawaii*. I hope you can communicate to your readers that this was a simple mistake and nothing more."
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah and those folks are lying to cover for Ovomit the wannabe Kenyan. How the hell would they get the idea he was from Kenya if he never even mentioned it to them, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course- you 'know' they are liars.....because you disagree with them.......LOL....you are a good Birther!
> 
> 
> Promotional Booklet
> 
> Miriam Goderich edited the text of the bio; she is now a partner at the Dystel & Goderich agency, which lists Obama as one of its current clients.
> 
> "You're undoubtedly aware of the brouhaha stirred up by Breitbart about the erroneous statement in a client list Acton & Dystel published in 1991 (for circulation within the publishing industry only) that Barack Obama was born in Kenya. This was nothing more than a fact checking error by me — an agency assistant at the time," Goderich wrote. *"There was never any information given to us by Obama in any of his correspondence or other communications suggesting in any way that he was born in Kenya and not Hawaii*. I hope you can communicate to your readers that this was a simple mistake and nothing more."
> 
> You want me to speculate how someone could make a mistake?
> 
> I mean how could anyone accidentally put down that Barack Obama was born in Kenya.........when his father- Barack Obama- was born in Kenya.......LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't buy it. And either way, he knew it was out there and did not a thing to fix it....that speaks to him purposely being deceptive. He wanted to be seen as Kenyan....the people who compiled the client list are covering for him. You can't prove otherwise and it's a hell of a lot more likely than just a mistake of mixing his father up with him. It says his father was a Kenyan and he was born in Kenya....he lied, guaranteed. I'd like to see if he did the same when signing up for college to get special treatment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 'he lied, guaranteed'- because that is what you have to belief- despite absolutely no evidence to support your claim.
> 
> Hell- you were the one who 'cited' Snopes- and when I posted what Snopes had- now you claim those are lies- lol
> 
> You were the one who started off the stupid claim that Birtherism started with Barack Obama- with a pamphlet that Birthers didn't hear about until 2012- 4 years after they started Birthing.
> 
> And who was he trying to fool- when he repeatedly told every interviewer he was born in Hawaii?
> 
> 
> *New York Times,* February 6, 1990 - daily circulation- 1,586,757- Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Chicago Tribune, February 7, 1990- daily circulation 414,590- Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Washington Post, February 8, 1990- daily circulation 507.615- Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Chicago Daily Herald, May 3, 1990-- daily circulation 15,190- Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Columbia Today, Fall 1990- Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Obscure promotional pamphlet says Obama born in Kenya- 1991
> 
> Chicago Magazine, January 1993- circulation 165,000- Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Chicago Tribune, Feb 10, 1993- 414,590- Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> *Los Angeles Times,* August 7, 1995- daily circulation 605,243 - Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> "Dreams from My Father" 1995- millions of copies sold - Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Barack Obama State Senate Webpage, October 1, 1999 - Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Chicago Daily Herald, January 22, 2003- 15,190 - Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> *Time Magazine,* June 24, 2004- circulation 3,276.882 - Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have circumstantial evidence. He never tried to fix the mistake, he has sealed his college records, he most likely lied and so did the company he was a 'client' of when they covered for him because....well he was a paying client in good standing with them.
> 
> There's plenty of circumstantial evidence to say it is fair to come to the conclusion he and the company are both liars.
Click to expand...


You have no 'evidence' of anything

"he never tried to fix the mistake"- there is no evidence Barack Obama ever noticed it- this was an obscure brochure that Birthers didn't find for 4 years. 

Barack Obama has not 'sealed his college records'- no more than Donald Trump has- everyone's college records are 'sealed' they are confidential. And like every President- and like Trump- Obama declined to show his college records. 
And by 'he most likely lied'- that is just your political bias coming out. There is absolutely no evidence that either the publisher or Obama lied.

But that never stops Birthers


----------



## Syriusly

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The media hacks keep telling everyone that anybody who questioned whether Obama was truly born in the US, has to be a racist. I don't understand why.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True.....his mother traveled out of the country a lot, and his father was an actual citizen of Kenya...thinking that he may have been born outside the United States wasn't really out of the realm of possibility...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Barack Obama Jr.'s mother didn't leave the United States until she married her second husband. She lived on an island- with no easy way to go to another country- let alone the several day trip to Kenya in 1961.
> 
> Now Eisenhower was born just 200 miles from the Mexican border- and didn't even get a birth certificate when he was born- he didn't get a birth certificate until he was in his 50's- and that was on the say so of his older brother- who was 2 years old when he was born.
> 
> LOL
> 
> We have more evidence that Barack Obama Jr. was born in the United States than we have for any other President or candidate- yet still Birthers are birthing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The whole thing was dumb. It wouldn't matter if he was born in Kenya anyway, his mother was an american citizen and that would make him also a citizen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's exactly why I believe it has more to do with race because dopes like Trump are still using it. It's a dog whistle and every time it's mentioned, it's a nod to those who who don't see a black president as valid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is just being Trump. Obama is currently stumping for Hillary and talking shit about Trump....so Trump is just talking shit back.
Click to expand...


Trump chose the crown of King Birther 4 years ago- so he was talking shit then.

Poor Trump- just another gullible Birther.


----------



## Syriusly

Spare_change said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The media hacks keep telling everyone that anybody who questioned whether Obama was truly born in the US, has to be a racist. I don't understand why.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it's obvious .....
> 
> They questioned John McCain's citizenship ...
> 
> They questioned Ted Cruz's citizenship ....
> 
> They questioned Barak Obama's citizenship ...
> 
> CLEARLY, that's racist!!
Click to expand...


LOL- Trump questioned Cruz's- of Latino descent- citizenship- and Obama's- of African descent- but not John McCain's citizenship.

Clearly that means he is racist!

LOL


----------



## Syriusly

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> I wonder when we will ever have a policy debate on these boards. Most of the topics are shit like this nowadays....


Nothing stop you for either starting a policy thread- or refusing to participate in 'shit like this'

I look forward to the day when Birthers stop shitting on the internet.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Syriusly said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> True.....his mother traveled out of the country a lot, and his father was an actual citizen of Kenya...thinking that he may have been born outside the United States wasn't really out of the realm of possibility...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barack Obama Jr.'s mother didn't leave the United States until she married her second husband. She lived on an island- with no easy way to go to another country- let alone the several day trip to Kenya in 1961.
> 
> Now Eisenhower was born just 200 miles from the Mexican border- and didn't even get a birth certificate when he was born- he didn't get a birth certificate until he was in his 50's- and that was on the say so of his older brother- who was 2 years old when he was born.
> 
> LOL
> 
> We have more evidence that Barack Obama Jr. was born in the United States than we have for any other President or candidate- yet still Birthers are birthing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The whole thing was dumb. It wouldn't matter if he was born in Kenya anyway, his mother was an american citizen and that would make him also a citizen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's exactly why I believe it has more to do with race because dopes like Trump are still using it. It's a dog whistle and every time it's mentioned, it's a nod to those who who don't see a black president as valid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is just being Trump. Obama is currently stumping for Hillary and talking shit about Trump....so Trump is just talking shit back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump chose the crown of King Birther 4 years ago- so he was talking shit then.
> 
> Poor Trump- just another gullible Birther.
Click to expand...

Him being a birther won't stop him from winning the presidency. Newest LA Times poll:


----------



## Spare_change

Syriusly said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The media hacks keep telling everyone that anybody who questioned whether Obama was truly born in the US, has to be a racist. I don't understand why.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it's obvious .....
> 
> They questioned John McCain's citizenship ...
> 
> They questioned Ted Cruz's citizenship ....
> 
> They questioned Barak Obama's citizenship ...
> 
> CLEARLY, that's racist!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL- Trump questioned Cruz's- of Latino descent- citizenship- and Obama's- of African descent- but not John McCain's citizenship.
> 
> Clearly that means he is racist!
> 
> LOL
Click to expand...


What an amazing misapplication of logic. It means nothing of the sort.

If you recall, and I'm not sure you were ever aware, the McCain citizenship issue was resolved long before Trump came on the horizon. Obama's was NOT resolved until much later, and Cruz's was current.

You reached WAY too far on this one.


----------



## Spare_change

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> I wonder when we will ever have a policy debate on these boards. Most of the topics are shit like this nowadays....




Frankly, most people here are unqualified to participate in a policy debate. But, that doesn't stop them ... after all, post count is more significant than substantive input.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Syriusly said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah and those folks are lying to cover for Ovomit the wannabe Kenyan. How the hell would they get the idea he was from Kenya if he never even mentioned it to them, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course- you 'know' they are liars.....because you disagree with them.......LOL....you are a good Birther!
> 
> 
> Promotional Booklet
> 
> Miriam Goderich edited the text of the bio; she is now a partner at the Dystel & Goderich agency, which lists Obama as one of its current clients.
> 
> "You're undoubtedly aware of the brouhaha stirred up by Breitbart about the erroneous statement in a client list Acton & Dystel published in 1991 (for circulation within the publishing industry only) that Barack Obama was born in Kenya. This was nothing more than a fact checking error by me — an agency assistant at the time," Goderich wrote. *"There was never any information given to us by Obama in any of his correspondence or other communications suggesting in any way that he was born in Kenya and not Hawaii*. I hope you can communicate to your readers that this was a simple mistake and nothing more."
> 
> You want me to speculate how someone could make a mistake?
> 
> I mean how could anyone accidentally put down that Barack Obama was born in Kenya.........when his father- Barack Obama- was born in Kenya.......LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't buy it. And either way, he knew it was out there and did not a thing to fix it....that speaks to him purposely being deceptive. He wanted to be seen as Kenyan....the people who compiled the client list are covering for him. You can't prove otherwise and it's a hell of a lot more likely than just a mistake of mixing his father up with him. It says his father was a Kenyan and he was born in Kenya....he lied, guaranteed. I'd like to see if he did the same when signing up for college to get special treatment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 'he lied, guaranteed'- because that is what you have to belief- despite absolutely no evidence to support your claim.
> 
> Hell- you were the one who 'cited' Snopes- and when I posted what Snopes had- now you claim those are lies- lol
> 
> You were the one who started off the stupid claim that Birtherism started with Barack Obama- with a pamphlet that Birthers didn't hear about until 2012- 4 years after they started Birthing.
> 
> And who was he trying to fool- when he repeatedly told every interviewer he was born in Hawaii?
> 
> 
> *New York Times,* February 6, 1990 - daily circulation- 1,586,757- Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Chicago Tribune, February 7, 1990- daily circulation 414,590- Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Washington Post, February 8, 1990- daily circulation 507.615- Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Chicago Daily Herald, May 3, 1990-- daily circulation 15,190- Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Columbia Today, Fall 1990- Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Obscure promotional pamphlet says Obama born in Kenya- 1991
> 
> Chicago Magazine, January 1993- circulation 165,000- Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Chicago Tribune, Feb 10, 1993- 414,590- Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> *Los Angeles Times,* August 7, 1995- daily circulation 605,243 - Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> "Dreams from My Father" 1995- millions of copies sold - Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Barack Obama State Senate Webpage, October 1, 1999 - Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Chicago Daily Herald, January 22, 2003- 15,190 - Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> *Time Magazine,* June 24, 2004- circulation 3,276.882 - Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have circumstantial evidence. He never tried to fix the mistake, he has sealed his college records, he most likely lied and so did the company he was a 'client' of when they covered for him because....well he was a paying client in good standing with them.
> 
> There's plenty of circumstantial evidence to say it is fair to come to the conclusion he and the company are both liars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have no 'evidence' of anything
> 
> "he never tried to fix the mistake"- there is no evidence Barack Obama ever noticed it- this was an obscure brochure that Birthers didn't find for 4 years.
> 
> Barack Obama has not 'sealed his college records'- no more than Donald Trump has- everyone's college records are 'sealed' they are confidential. And like every President- and like Trump- Obama declined to show his college records.
> And by 'he most likely lied'- that is just your political bias coming out. There is absolutely no evidence that either the publisher or Obama lied.
> 
> But that never stops Birthers
Click to expand...

I have no reason not to be skeptical of Obama's as well as the company's truthfulness on this topic.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Spare_change said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder when we will ever have a policy debate on these boards. Most of the topics are shit like this nowadays....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frankly, most people here are unqualified to participate in a policy debate. But, that doesn't stop them ... after all, post count is more significant than substantive input.
Click to expand...

Where are the policy debate threads? I've yet to see one.


----------



## Spare_change

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder when we will ever have a policy debate on these boards. Most of the topics are shit like this nowadays....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frankly, most people here are unqualified to participate in a policy debate. But, that doesn't stop them ... after all, post count is more significant than substantive input.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where are the policy debate threads? I've yet to see one.
Click to expand...


There are several of them .... it takes about 5 posts for them to degrade into name calling and childish tantrums. If you don't get them early, you don't get them at all. 

I am putting together a comparison of Clinton's position on issues vs. Trump's position on issues - without political commentary. I figure it will be about 4 posts before I'm attacked as an alt-right neo nazi leftist who obviously hates all gays, women, and straight people.


----------



## Syriusly

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course- you 'know' they are liars.....because you disagree with them.......LOL....you are a good Birther!
> 
> 
> Promotional Booklet
> 
> Miriam Goderich edited the text of the bio; she is now a partner at the Dystel & Goderich agency, which lists Obama as one of its current clients.
> 
> "You're undoubtedly aware of the brouhaha stirred up by Breitbart about the erroneous statement in a client list Acton & Dystel published in 1991 (for circulation within the publishing industry only) that Barack Obama was born in Kenya. This was nothing more than a fact checking error by me — an agency assistant at the time," Goderich wrote. *"There was never any information given to us by Obama in any of his correspondence or other communications suggesting in any way that he was born in Kenya and not Hawaii*. I hope you can communicate to your readers that this was a simple mistake and nothing more."
> 
> You want me to speculate how someone could make a mistake?
> 
> I mean how could anyone accidentally put down that Barack Obama was born in Kenya.........when his father- Barack Obama- was born in Kenya.......LOL
> 
> 
> 
> I don't buy it. And either way, he knew it was out there and did not a thing to fix it....that speaks to him purposely being deceptive. He wanted to be seen as Kenyan....the people who compiled the client list are covering for him. You can't prove otherwise and it's a hell of a lot more likely than just a mistake of mixing his father up with him. It says his father was a Kenyan and he was born in Kenya....he lied, guaranteed. I'd like to see if he did the same when signing up for college to get special treatment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 'he lied, guaranteed'- because that is what you have to belief- despite absolutely no evidence to support your claim.
> 
> Hell- you were the one who 'cited' Snopes- and when I posted what Snopes had- now you claim those are lies- lol
> 
> You were the one who started off the stupid claim that Birtherism started with Barack Obama- with a pamphlet that Birthers didn't hear about until 2012- 4 years after they started Birthing.
> 
> And who was he trying to fool- when he repeatedly told every interviewer he was born in Hawaii?
> 
> 
> *New York Times,* February 6, 1990 - daily circulation- 1,586,757- Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Chicago Tribune, February 7, 1990- daily circulation 414,590- Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Washington Post, February 8, 1990- daily circulation 507.615- Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Chicago Daily Herald, May 3, 1990-- daily circulation 15,190- Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Columbia Today, Fall 1990- Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Obscure promotional pamphlet says Obama born in Kenya- 1991
> 
> Chicago Magazine, January 1993- circulation 165,000- Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Chicago Tribune, Feb 10, 1993- 414,590- Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> *Los Angeles Times,* August 7, 1995- daily circulation 605,243 - Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> "Dreams from My Father" 1995- millions of copies sold - Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Barack Obama State Senate Webpage, October 1, 1999 - Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Chicago Daily Herald, January 22, 2003- 15,190 - Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> *Time Magazine,* June 24, 2004- circulation 3,276.882 - Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have circumstantial evidence. He never tried to fix the mistake, he has sealed his college records, he most likely lied and so did the company he was a 'client' of when they covered for him because....well he was a paying client in good standing with them.
> 
> There's plenty of circumstantial evidence to say it is fair to come to the conclusion he and the company are both liars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have no 'evidence' of anything
> 
> "he never tried to fix the mistake"- there is no evidence Barack Obama ever noticed it- this was an obscure brochure that Birthers didn't find for 4 years.
> 
> Barack Obama has not 'sealed his college records'- no more than Donald Trump has- everyone's college records are 'sealed' they are confidential. And like every President- and like Trump- Obama declined to show his college records.
> And by 'he most likely lied'- that is just your political bias coming out. There is absolutely no evidence that either the publisher or Obama lied.
> 
> But that never stops Birthers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no reason not to be skeptical of Obama's as well as the company's truthfulness on this topic.
Click to expand...


Of course you don't. 

Birthers never let the facts get in the way of their deeply held convictions.


----------



## Syriusly

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Barack Obama Jr.'s mother didn't leave the United States until she married her second husband. She lived on an island- with no easy way to go to another country- let alone the several day trip to Kenya in 1961.
> 
> Now Eisenhower was born just 200 miles from the Mexican border- and didn't even get a birth certificate when he was born- he didn't get a birth certificate until he was in his 50's- and that was on the say so of his older brother- who was 2 years old when he was born.
> 
> LOL
> 
> We have more evidence that Barack Obama Jr. was born in the United States than we have for any other President or candidate- yet still Birthers are birthing.
> 
> 
> 
> The whole thing was dumb. It wouldn't matter if he was born in Kenya anyway, his mother was an american citizen and that would make him also a citizen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's exactly why I believe it has more to do with race because dopes like Trump are still using it. It's a dog whistle and every time it's mentioned, it's a nod to those who who don't see a black president as valid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is just being Trump. Obama is currently stumping for Hillary and talking shit about Trump....so Trump is just talking shit back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump chose the crown of King Birther 4 years ago- so he was talking shit then.
> 
> Poor Trump- just another gullible Birther.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Him being a birther won't stop him from winning the presidency. Newest LA Times poll:
> View attachment 89483
Click to expand...


It isn't impacting him much yet- who knows how much it will impact the elections when voters realize he is just another gullible Birther?


----------



## Syriusly

Spare_change said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The media hacks keep telling everyone that anybody who questioned whether Obama was truly born in the US, has to be a racist. I don't understand why.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it's obvious .....
> 
> They questioned John McCain's citizenship ...
> 
> They questioned Ted Cruz's citizenship ....
> 
> They questioned Barak Obama's citizenship ...
> 
> CLEARLY, that's racist!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL- Trump questioned Cruz's- of Latino descent- citizenship- and Obama's- of African descent- but not John McCain's citizenship.
> 
> Clearly that means he is racist!
> 
> LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What an amazing misapplication of logic. It means nothing of the sort.
> 
> If you recall, and I'm not sure you were ever aware, the McCain citizenship issue was resolved long before Trump came on the horizon. Obama's was NOT resolved until much later, and Cruz's was current.
> 
> You reached WAY too far on this one.
Click to expand...


LOL- no not really- but I certainly had fun with it.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Syriusly said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't buy it. And either way, he knew it was out there and did not a thing to fix it....that speaks to him purposely being deceptive. He wanted to be seen as Kenyan....the people who compiled the client list are covering for him. You can't prove otherwise and it's a hell of a lot more likely than just a mistake of mixing his father up with him. It says his father was a Kenyan and he was born in Kenya....he lied, guaranteed. I'd like to see if he did the same when signing up for college to get special treatment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'he lied, guaranteed'- because that is what you have to belief- despite absolutely no evidence to support your claim.
> 
> Hell- you were the one who 'cited' Snopes- and when I posted what Snopes had- now you claim those are lies- lol
> 
> You were the one who started off the stupid claim that Birtherism started with Barack Obama- with a pamphlet that Birthers didn't hear about until 2012- 4 years after they started Birthing.
> 
> And who was he trying to fool- when he repeatedly told every interviewer he was born in Hawaii?
> 
> 
> *New York Times,* February 6, 1990 - daily circulation- 1,586,757- Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Chicago Tribune, February 7, 1990- daily circulation 414,590- Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Washington Post, February 8, 1990- daily circulation 507.615- Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Chicago Daily Herald, May 3, 1990-- daily circulation 15,190- Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Columbia Today, Fall 1990- Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Obscure promotional pamphlet says Obama born in Kenya- 1991
> 
> Chicago Magazine, January 1993- circulation 165,000- Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Chicago Tribune, Feb 10, 1993- 414,590- Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> *Los Angeles Times,* August 7, 1995- daily circulation 605,243 - Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> "Dreams from My Father" 1995- millions of copies sold - Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Barack Obama State Senate Webpage, October 1, 1999 - Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Chicago Daily Herald, January 22, 2003- 15,190 - Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> *Time Magazine,* June 24, 2004- circulation 3,276.882 - Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have circumstantial evidence. He never tried to fix the mistake, he has sealed his college records, he most likely lied and so did the company he was a 'client' of when they covered for him because....well he was a paying client in good standing with them.
> 
> There's plenty of circumstantial evidence to say it is fair to come to the conclusion he and the company are both liars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have no 'evidence' of anything
> 
> "he never tried to fix the mistake"- there is no evidence Barack Obama ever noticed it- this was an obscure brochure that Birthers didn't find for 4 years.
> 
> Barack Obama has not 'sealed his college records'- no more than Donald Trump has- everyone's college records are 'sealed' they are confidential. And like every President- and like Trump- Obama declined to show his college records.
> And by 'he most likely lied'- that is just your political bias coming out. There is absolutely no evidence that either the publisher or Obama lied.
> 
> But that never stops Birthers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no reason not to be skeptical of Obama's as well as the company's truthfulness on this topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course you don't.
> 
> Birthers never let the facts get in the way of their deeply held convictions.
Click to expand...

I'm not a birther and I have made it clear. I am saying he lied and said he was born in Kenya. Not that he was born in Kenya.


----------



## Syriusly

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder when we will ever have a policy debate on these boards. Most of the topics are shit like this nowadays....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frankly, most people here are unqualified to participate in a policy debate. But, that doesn't stop them ... after all, post count is more significant than substantive input.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where are the policy debate threads? I've yet to see one.
Click to expand...


You can start one in any section- or you can start one in the Clean Debate Zone.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Syriusly said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> The whole thing was dumb. It wouldn't matter if he was born in Kenya anyway, his mother was an american citizen and that would make him also a citizen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly why I believe it has more to do with race because dopes like Trump are still using it. It's a dog whistle and every time it's mentioned, it's a nod to those who who don't see a black president as valid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is just being Trump. Obama is currently stumping for Hillary and talking shit about Trump....so Trump is just talking shit back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump chose the crown of King Birther 4 years ago- so he was talking shit then.
> 
> Poor Trump- just another gullible Birther.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Him being a birther won't stop him from winning the presidency. Newest LA Times poll:
> View attachment 89483
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't impacting him much yet- who knows how much it will impact the elections when voters realize he is just another gullible Birther?
Click to expand...

It isn't going to impact him. It's old hat.


----------



## Syriusly

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 'he lied, guaranteed'- because that is what you have to belief- despite absolutely no evidence to support your claim.
> 
> Hell- you were the one who 'cited' Snopes- and when I posted what Snopes had- now you claim those are lies- lol
> 
> You were the one who started off the stupid claim that Birtherism started with Barack Obama- with a pamphlet that Birthers didn't hear about until 2012- 4 years after they started Birthing.
> 
> And who was he trying to fool- when he repeatedly told every interviewer he was born in Hawaii?
> 
> 
> *New York Times,* February 6, 1990 - daily circulation- 1,586,757- Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Chicago Tribune, February 7, 1990- daily circulation 414,590- Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Washington Post, February 8, 1990- daily circulation 507.615- Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Chicago Daily Herald, May 3, 1990-- daily circulation 15,190- Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Columbia Today, Fall 1990- Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Obscure promotional pamphlet says Obama born in Kenya- 1991
> 
> Chicago Magazine, January 1993- circulation 165,000- Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Chicago Tribune, Feb 10, 1993- 414,590- Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> *Los Angeles Times,* August 7, 1995- daily circulation 605,243 - Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> "Dreams from My Father" 1995- millions of copies sold - Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Barack Obama State Senate Webpage, October 1, 1999 - Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Chicago Daily Herald, January 22, 2003- 15,190 - Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> *Time Magazine,* June 24, 2004- circulation 3,276.882 - Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> 
> 
> I have circumstantial evidence. He never tried to fix the mistake, he has sealed his college records, he most likely lied and so did the company he was a 'client' of when they covered for him because....well he was a paying client in good standing with them.
> 
> There's plenty of circumstantial evidence to say it is fair to come to the conclusion he and the company are both liars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have no 'evidence' of anything
> 
> "he never tried to fix the mistake"- there is no evidence Barack Obama ever noticed it- this was an obscure brochure that Birthers didn't find for 4 years.
> 
> Barack Obama has not 'sealed his college records'- no more than Donald Trump has- everyone's college records are 'sealed' they are confidential. And like every President- and like Trump- Obama declined to show his college records.
> And by 'he most likely lied'- that is just your political bias coming out. There is absolutely no evidence that either the publisher or Obama lied.
> 
> But that never stops Birthers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no reason not to be skeptical of Obama's as well as the company's truthfulness on this topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course you don't.
> 
> Birthers never let the facts get in the way of their deeply held convictions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not a birther and I have made it clear. I am saying he lied and said he was born in Kenya. Not that he was born in Kenya.
Click to expand...


So you are just posting Birther memes......LOL

So riddle me this- why do you think that Barack Obama told ever interview he was born in Hawaii- but for this one obscure promotional brochure that apparently no one read- he said he was born in Kenya?

What kind of 'not-Birther' logic explains that?


----------



## Syriusly

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly why I believe it has more to do with race because dopes like Trump are still using it. It's a dog whistle and every time it's mentioned, it's a nod to those who who don't see a black president as valid.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is just being Trump. Obama is currently stumping for Hillary and talking shit about Trump....so Trump is just talking shit back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump chose the crown of King Birther 4 years ago- so he was talking shit then.
> 
> Poor Trump- just another gullible Birther.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Him being a birther won't stop him from winning the presidency. Newest LA Times poll:
> View attachment 89483
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't impacting him much yet- who knows how much it will impact the elections when voters realize he is just another gullible Birther?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It isn't going to impact him. It's old hat.
Click to expand...


Certainly it wont' hurt him with the core audience that he started trying to appeal to when he went full Birther.

Whether it will hurt him with rational Conservatives and Independents later in the race- we will have to wait and see.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Syriusly said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have circumstantial evidence. He never tried to fix the mistake, he has sealed his college records, he most likely lied and so did the company he was a 'client' of when they covered for him because....well he was a paying client in good standing with them.
> 
> There's plenty of circumstantial evidence to say it is fair to come to the conclusion he and the company are both liars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have no 'evidence' of anything
> 
> "he never tried to fix the mistake"- there is no evidence Barack Obama ever noticed it- this was an obscure brochure that Birthers didn't find for 4 years.
> 
> Barack Obama has not 'sealed his college records'- no more than Donald Trump has- everyone's college records are 'sealed' they are confidential. And like every President- and like Trump- Obama declined to show his college records.
> And by 'he most likely lied'- that is just your political bias coming out. There is absolutely no evidence that either the publisher or Obama lied.
> 
> But that never stops Birthers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no reason not to be skeptical of Obama's as well as the company's truthfulness on this topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course you don't.
> 
> Birthers never let the facts get in the way of their deeply held convictions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not a birther and I have made it clear. I am saying he lied and said he was born in Kenya. Not that he was born in Kenya.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you are just posting Birther memes......LOL
> 
> So riddle me this- why do you think that Barack Obama told ever interview he was born in Hawaii- but for this one obscure promotional brochure that apparently no one read- he said he was born in Kenya?
> 
> What kind of 'not-Birther' logic explains that?
Click to expand...

This brochure/client list was out before he was even really known politically. He wasn't interviewed during the time.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Syriusly said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is just being Trump. Obama is currently stumping for Hillary and talking shit about Trump....so Trump is just talking shit back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump chose the crown of King Birther 4 years ago- so he was talking shit then.
> 
> Poor Trump- just another gullible Birther.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Him being a birther won't stop him from winning the presidency. Newest LA Times poll:
> View attachment 89483
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't impacting him much yet- who knows how much it will impact the elections when voters realize he is just another gullible Birther?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It isn't going to impact him. It's old hat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Certainly it wont' hurt him with the core audience that he started trying to appeal to when he went full Birther.
> 
> Whether it will hurt him with rational Conservatives and Independents later in the race- we will have to wait and see.
Click to expand...

You have too much faith in the voting public. They don't and won't care. It's old news and over with. If it were ever going to hurt him with Independents or anyone else, it would've already done so. He is winning with independents by the way.


----------



## Syriusly

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have no 'evidence' of anything
> 
> "he never tried to fix the mistake"- there is no evidence Barack Obama ever noticed it- this was an obscure brochure that Birthers didn't find for 4 years.
> 
> Barack Obama has not 'sealed his college records'- no more than Donald Trump has- everyone's college records are 'sealed' they are confidential. And like every President- and like Trump- Obama declined to show his college records.
> And by 'he most likely lied'- that is just your political bias coming out. There is absolutely no evidence that either the publisher or Obama lied.
> 
> But that never stops Birthers
> 
> 
> 
> I have no reason not to be skeptical of Obama's as well as the company's truthfulness on this topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course you don't.
> 
> Birthers never let the facts get in the way of their deeply held convictions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not a birther and I have made it clear. I am saying he lied and said he was born in Kenya. Not that he was born in Kenya.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you are just posting Birther memes......LOL
> 
> So riddle me this- why do you think that Barack Obama told ever interview he was born in Hawaii- but for this one obscure promotional brochure that apparently no one read- he said he was born in Kenya?
> 
> What kind of 'not-Birther' logic explains that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This brochure/client list was out before he was even really known politically. He wasn't interviewed during the time.
Click to expand...


I can keep posting the list of interviews of Barack Obama that note his place of birth as Hawaii as often as it takes.

Barack Obama started getting press and interviews in 1990- which is the reason why he eventually was offered a book deal- which eventually led to the brochure being printed.  

And over and over he told Americans that he was born in Hawaii. 

So why do you think he would tell the New York Times, the Chicago Tribune, the Washington Post, and his own alma matter newspaper that he was born in Hawaii- but tell his editors in New York that he was born in Kenya- for a brochure- but a few years later in his actual book say once again that he was born in Hawaii?

*New York Times,* February 6, 1990 - daily circulation- 1,586,757- Obama born in Hawaii

Chicago Tribune, February 7, 1990- daily circulation 414,590- Obama born in Hawaii

Washington Post, February 8, 1990- daily circulation 507.615- Obama born in Hawaii

Chicago Daily Herald, May 3, 1990-- daily circulation 15,190- Obama born in Hawaii

Columbia Today, Fall 1990- Obama born in Hawaii

Obscure promotional pamphlet says Obama born in Kenya- 1991

Chicago Magazine, January 1993- circulation 165,000- Obama born in Hawaii

Chicago Tribune, Feb 10, 1993- 414,590- Obama born in Hawaii

*Los Angeles Times,* August 7, 1995- daily circulation 605,243 - Obama born in Hawaii

"Dreams from My Father" 1995- millions of copies sold - Obama born in Hawaii

Barack Obama State Senate Webpage, October 1, 1999 - Obama born in Hawaii

Chicago Daily Herald, January 22, 2003- 15,190 - Obama born in Hawaii

*Time Magazine,* June 24, 2004- circulation 3,276.882 - Obama born in Hawaii


----------



## Syriusly

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump chose the crown of King Birther 4 years ago- so he was talking shit then.
> 
> Poor Trump- just another gullible Birther.
> 
> 
> 
> Him being a birther won't stop him from winning the presidency. Newest LA Times poll:
> View attachment 89483
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't impacting him much yet- who knows how much it will impact the elections when voters realize he is just another gullible Birther?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It isn't going to impact him. It's old hat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Certainly it wont' hurt him with the core audience that he started trying to appeal to when he went full Birther.
> 
> Whether it will hurt him with rational Conservatives and Independents later in the race- we will have to wait and see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have too much faith in the voting public. They don't and won't care. It's old news and over with. If it were ever going to hurt him with Independents or anyone else, it would've already done so. He is winning with independents by the way.
Click to expand...


He is currently winning with independents. 

I certainly don't have 'too much faith' in voters- after all- Trump got nominated. But I look forward to Trump being associated with Birthers and seeing if that does hurt him.

He is just another idiot Birther.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Syriusly said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no reason not to be skeptical of Obama's as well as the company's truthfulness on this topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you don't.
> 
> Birthers never let the facts get in the way of their deeply held convictions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not a birther and I have made it clear. I am saying he lied and said he was born in Kenya. Not that he was born in Kenya.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you are just posting Birther memes......LOL
> 
> So riddle me this- why do you think that Barack Obama told ever interview he was born in Hawaii- but for this one obscure promotional brochure that apparently no one read- he said he was born in Kenya?
> 
> What kind of 'not-Birther' logic explains that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This brochure/client list was out before he was even really known politically. He wasn't interviewed during the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can keep posting the list of interviews of Barack Obama that note his place of birth as Hawaii as often as it takes.
> 
> Barack Obama started getting press and interviews in 1990- which is the reason why he eventually was offered a book deal- which eventually led to the brochure being printed.
> 
> And over and over he told Americans that he was born in Hawaii.
> 
> So why do you think he would tell the New York Times, the Chicago Tribune, the Washington Post, and his own alma matter newspaper that he was born in Hawaii- but tell his editors in New York that he was born in Kenya- for a brochure- but a few years later in his actual book say once again that he was born in Hawaii?
> 
> *New York Times,* February 6, 1990 - daily circulation- 1,586,757- Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Chicago Tribune, February 7, 1990- daily circulation 414,590- Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Washington Post, February 8, 1990- daily circulation 507.615- Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Chicago Daily Herald, May 3, 1990-- daily circulation 15,190- Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Columbia Today, Fall 1990- Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Obscure promotional pamphlet says Obama born in Kenya- 1991
> 
> Chicago Magazine, January 1993- circulation 165,000- Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Chicago Tribune, Feb 10, 1993- 414,590- Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> *Los Angeles Times,* August 7, 1995- daily circulation 605,243 - Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> "Dreams from My Father" 1995- millions of copies sold - Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Barack Obama State Senate Webpage, October 1, 1999 - Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Chicago Daily Herald, January 22, 2003- 15,190 - Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> *Time Magazine,* June 24, 2004- circulation 3,276.882 - Obama born in Hawaii
Click to expand...




Syriusly said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no reason not to be skeptical of Obama's as well as the company's truthfulness on this topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you don't.
> 
> Birthers never let the facts get in the way of their deeply held convictions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not a birther and I have made it clear. I am saying he lied and said he was born in Kenya. Not that he was born in Kenya.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you are just posting Birther memes......LOL
> 
> So riddle me this- why do you think that Barack Obama told ever interview he was born in Hawaii- but for this one obscure promotional brochure that apparently no one read- he said he was born in Kenya?
> 
> What kind of 'not-Birther' logic explains that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This brochure/client list was out before he was even really known politically. He wasn't interviewed during the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can keep posting the list of interviews of Barack Obama that note his place of birth as Hawaii as often as it takes.
> 
> Barack Obama started getting press and interviews in 1990- which is the reason why he eventually was offered a book deal- which eventually led to the brochure being printed.
> 
> And over and over he told Americans that he was born in Hawaii.
> 
> So why do you think he would tell the New York Times, the Chicago Tribune, the Washington Post, and his own alma matter newspaper that he was born in Hawaii- but tell his editors in New York that he was born in Kenya- for a brochure- but a few years later in his actual book say once again that he was born in Hawaii?
> 
> *New York Times,* February 6, 1990 - daily circulation- 1,586,757- Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Chicago Tribune, February 7, 1990- daily circulation 414,590- Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Washington Post, February 8, 1990- daily circulation 507.615- Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Chicago Daily Herald, May 3, 1990-- daily circulation 15,190- Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Columbia Today, Fall 1990- Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Obscure promotional pamphlet says Obama born in Kenya- 1991
> 
> Chicago Magazine, January 1993- circulation 165,000- Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Chicago Tribune, Feb 10, 1993- 414,590- Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> *Los Angeles Times,* August 7, 1995- daily circulation 605,243 - Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> "Dreams from My Father" 1995- millions of copies sold - Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Barack Obama State Senate Webpage, October 1, 1999 - Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Chicago Daily Herald, January 22, 2003- 15,190 - Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> *Time Magazine,* June 24, 2004- circulation 3,276.882 - Obama born in Hawaii
Click to expand...

That means nothing. If he would have just told the company to correct the supposed error...Birtherism would have never existed.


----------



## 2aguy

Syriusly said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The media hacks keep telling everyone that anybody who questioned whether Obama was truly born in the US, has to be a racist. I don't understand why.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True.....his mother traveled out of the country a lot, and his father was an actual citizen of Kenya...thinking that he may have been born outside the United States wasn't really out of the realm of possibility...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Barack Obama Jr.'s mother didn't leave the United States until she married her second husband. She lived on an island- with no easy way to go to another country- let alone the several day trip to Kenya in 1961.
> 
> Now Eisenhower was born just 200 miles from the Mexican border- and didn't even get a birth certificate when he was born- he didn't get a birth certificate until he was in his 50's- and that was on the say so of his older brother- who was 2 years old when he was born.
> 
> LOL
> 
> We have more evidence that Barack Obama Jr. was born in the United States than we have for any other President or candidate- yet still Birthers are birthing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The whole thing was dumb. It wouldn't matter if he was born in Kenya anyway, his mother was an american citizen and that would make him also a citizen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was dumb- it still is dumb.
> 
> And the king of Dumb is Donald Trump- King of the Birthers
> 
> View attachment 89476
Click to expand...



No...hilary and her minions started the birther movement...keep lying though......you might fool more democrats into believing it...


----------



## Syriusly

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you don't.
> 
> Birthers never let the facts get in the way of their deeply held convictions.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a birther and I have made it clear. I am saying he lied and said he was born in Kenya. Not that he was born in Kenya.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you are just posting Birther memes......LOL
> 
> So riddle me this- why do you think that Barack Obama told ever interview he was born in Hawaii- but for this one obscure promotional brochure that apparently no one read- he said he was born in Kenya?
> 
> What kind of 'not-Birther' logic explains that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This brochure/client list was out before he was even really known politically. He wasn't interviewed during the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can keep posting the list of interviews of Barack Obama that note his place of birth as Hawaii as often as it takes.
> 
> Barack Obama started getting press and interviews in 1990- which is the reason why he eventually was offered a book deal- which eventually led to the brochure being printed.
> 
> And over and over he told Americans that he was born in Hawaii.
> 
> So why do you think he would tell the New York Times, the Chicago Tribune, the Washington Post, and his own alma matter newspaper that he was born in Hawaii- but tell his editors in New York that he was born in Kenya- for a brochure- but a few years later in his actual book say once again that he was born in Hawaii?
> 
> *New York Times,* February 6, 1990 - daily circulation- 1,586,757- Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Chicago Tribune, February 7, 1990- daily circulation 414,590- Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Washington Post, February 8, 1990- daily circulation 507.615- Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Chicago Daily Herald, May 3, 1990-- daily circulation 15,190- Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Columbia Today, Fall 1990- Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Obscure promotional pamphlet says Obama born in Kenya- 1991
> 
> Chicago Magazine, January 1993- circulation 165,000- Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Chicago Tribune, Feb 10, 1993- 414,590- Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> *Los Angeles Times,* August 7, 1995- daily circulation 605,243 - Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> "Dreams from My Father" 1995- millions of copies sold - Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Barack Obama State Senate Webpage, October 1, 1999 - Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Chicago Daily Herald, January 22, 2003- 15,190 - Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> *Time Magazine,* June 24, 2004- circulation 3,276.882 - Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you don't.
> 
> Birthers never let the facts get in the way of their deeply held convictions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not a birther and I have made it clear. I am saying he lied and said he was born in Kenya. Not that he was born in Kenya.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you are just posting Birther memes......LOL
> 
> So riddle me this- why do you think that Barack Obama told ever interview he was born in Hawaii- but for this one obscure promotional brochure that apparently no one read- he said he was born in Kenya?
> 
> What kind of 'not-Birther' logic explains that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This brochure/client list was out before he was even really known politically. He wasn't interviewed during the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can keep posting the list of interviews of Barack Obama that note his place of birth as Hawaii as often as it takes.
> 
> Barack Obama started getting press and interviews in 1990- which is the reason why he eventually was offered a book deal- which eventually led to the brochure being printed.
> 
> And over and over he told Americans that he was born in Hawaii.
> 
> So why do you think he would tell the New York Times, the Chicago Tribune, the Washington Post, and his own alma matter newspaper that he was born in Hawaii- but tell his editors in New York that he was born in Kenya- for a brochure- but a few years later in his actual book say once again that he was born in Hawaii?
> 
> *New York Times,* February 6, 1990 - daily circulation- 1,586,757- Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Chicago Tribune, February 7, 1990- daily circulation 414,590- Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Washington Post, February 8, 1990- daily circulation 507.615- Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Chicago Daily Herald, May 3, 1990-- daily circulation 15,190- Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Columbia Today, Fall 1990- Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Obscure promotional pamphlet says Obama born in Kenya- 1991
> 
> Chicago Magazine, January 1993- circulation 165,000- Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Chicago Tribune, Feb 10, 1993- 414,590- Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> *Los Angeles Times,* August 7, 1995- daily circulation 605,243 - Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> "Dreams from My Father" 1995- millions of copies sold - Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Barack Obama State Senate Webpage, October 1, 1999 - Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Chicago Daily Herald, January 22, 2003- 15,190 - Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> *Time Magazine,* June 24, 2004- circulation 3,276.882 - Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That means nothing. If he would have just told the company to correct the supposed error...Birtherism would have never existed.
Click to expand...


So now you think he has a time machine again?

LOL

Once again- the time line for the fact adverse
2008- Birthers start Birthering
2011- Donald Trump recognizes the opportunity and becomes Chief Birther
2012- Birthers are surprised when Breitbart finds an obscure brochure which says Barack Obama was born in Kenya.

Only a Birther would blame a document not seen until 2012- for Birtherism that started in 2008.


----------



## Syriusly

2aguy said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The media hacks keep telling everyone that anybody who questioned whether Obama was truly born in the US, has to be a racist. I don't understand why.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True.....his mother traveled out of the country a lot, and his father was an actual citizen of Kenya...thinking that he may have been born outside the United States wasn't really out of the realm of possibility...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Barack Obama Jr.'s mother didn't leave the United States until she married her second husband. She lived on an island- with no easy way to go to another country- let alone the several day trip to Kenya in 1961.
> 
> Now Eisenhower was born just 200 miles from the Mexican border- and didn't even get a birth certificate when he was born- he didn't get a birth certificate until he was in his 50's- and that was on the say so of his older brother- who was 2 years old when he was born.
> 
> LOL
> 
> We have more evidence that Barack Obama Jr. was born in the United States than we have for any other President or candidate- yet still Birthers are birthing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The whole thing was dumb. It wouldn't matter if he was born in Kenya anyway, his mother was an american citizen and that would make him also a citizen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was dumb- it still is dumb.
> 
> And the king of Dumb is Donald Trump- King of the Birthers
> 
> View attachment 89476
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No...hilary and her minions started the birther movement...keep lying though......you might fool more democrats into believing it...
Click to expand...


So you think that Hillary Clinton is pulling Donald Trump's strings- and he is just another gullible Birther being manipulated by Hillary Clinton- like all of the Birthers in this thread?

LOL


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Syriusly said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a birther and I have made it clear. I am saying he lied and said he was born in Kenya. Not that he was born in Kenya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you are just posting Birther memes......LOL
> 
> So riddle me this- why do you think that Barack Obama told ever interview he was born in Hawaii- but for this one obscure promotional brochure that apparently no one read- he said he was born in Kenya?
> 
> What kind of 'not-Birther' logic explains that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This brochure/client list was out before he was even really known politically. He wasn't interviewed during the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can keep posting the list of interviews of Barack Obama that note his place of birth as Hawaii as often as it takes.
> 
> Barack Obama started getting press and interviews in 1990- which is the reason why he eventually was offered a book deal- which eventually led to the brochure being printed.
> 
> And over and over he told Americans that he was born in Hawaii.
> 
> So why do you think he would tell the New York Times, the Chicago Tribune, the Washington Post, and his own alma matter newspaper that he was born in Hawaii- but tell his editors in New York that he was born in Kenya- for a brochure- but a few years later in his actual book say once again that he was born in Hawaii?
> 
> *New York Times,* February 6, 1990 - daily circulation- 1,586,757- Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Chicago Tribune, February 7, 1990- daily circulation 414,590- Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Washington Post, February 8, 1990- daily circulation 507.615- Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Chicago Daily Herald, May 3, 1990-- daily circulation 15,190- Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Columbia Today, Fall 1990- Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Obscure promotional pamphlet says Obama born in Kenya- 1991
> 
> Chicago Magazine, January 1993- circulation 165,000- Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Chicago Tribune, Feb 10, 1993- 414,590- Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> *Los Angeles Times,* August 7, 1995- daily circulation 605,243 - Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> "Dreams from My Father" 1995- millions of copies sold - Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Barack Obama State Senate Webpage, October 1, 1999 - Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Chicago Daily Herald, January 22, 2003- 15,190 - Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> *Time Magazine,* June 24, 2004- circulation 3,276.882 - Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a birther and I have made it clear. I am saying he lied and said he was born in Kenya. Not that he was born in Kenya.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you are just posting Birther memes......LOL
> 
> So riddle me this- why do you think that Barack Obama told ever interview he was born in Hawaii- but for this one obscure promotional brochure that apparently no one read- he said he was born in Kenya?
> 
> What kind of 'not-Birther' logic explains that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This brochure/client list was out before he was even really known politically. He wasn't interviewed during the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can keep posting the list of interviews of Barack Obama that note his place of birth as Hawaii as often as it takes.
> 
> Barack Obama started getting press and interviews in 1990- which is the reason why he eventually was offered a book deal- which eventually led to the brochure being printed.
> 
> And over and over he told Americans that he was born in Hawaii.
> 
> So why do you think he would tell the New York Times, the Chicago Tribune, the Washington Post, and his own alma matter newspaper that he was born in Hawaii- but tell his editors in New York that he was born in Kenya- for a brochure- but a few years later in his actual book say once again that he was born in Hawaii?
> 
> *New York Times,* February 6, 1990 - daily circulation- 1,586,757- Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Chicago Tribune, February 7, 1990- daily circulation 414,590- Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Washington Post, February 8, 1990- daily circulation 507.615- Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Chicago Daily Herald, May 3, 1990-- daily circulation 15,190- Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Columbia Today, Fall 1990- Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Obscure promotional pamphlet says Obama born in Kenya- 1991
> 
> Chicago Magazine, January 1993- circulation 165,000- Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Chicago Tribune, Feb 10, 1993- 414,590- Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> *Los Angeles Times,* August 7, 1995- daily circulation 605,243 - Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> "Dreams from My Father" 1995- millions of copies sold - Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Barack Obama State Senate Webpage, October 1, 1999 - Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Chicago Daily Herald, January 22, 2003- 15,190 - Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> *Time Magazine,* June 24, 2004- circulation 3,276.882 - Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That means nothing. If he would have just told the company to correct the supposed error...Birtherism would have never existed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now you think he has a time machine again?
> 
> LOL
> 
> Once again- the time line for the fact adverse
> 2008- Birthers start Birthering
> 2011- Donald Trump recognizes the opportunity and becomes Chief Birther
> 2012- Birthers are surprised when Breitbart finds an obscure brochure which says Barack Obama was born in Kenya.
> 
> Only a Birther would blame a document not seen until 2012- for Birtherism that started in 2008.
Click to expand...

Holy crap you are slow today, lady. He didn't need a time machine, all he had to do was ask them to fix the error when he saw it. He didn't, and that is why I believe he intentionally lied and claimed he was born in Kenya. Can't wait to get those college records opened up. I am 95% sure it will turn out he lied and said he was born in Kenya to get special treatment in admissions.  I'm no birther....I am a 'Catch Obama Lying About Where He Was Born For Special Benefits-er".


----------



## Syriusly

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you are just posting Birther memes......LOL
> 
> So riddle me this- why do you think that Barack Obama told ever interview he was born in Hawaii- but for this one obscure promotional brochure that apparently no one read- he said he was born in Kenya?
> 
> What kind of 'not-Birther' logic explains that?
> 
> 
> 
> This brochure/client list was out before he was even really known politically. He wasn't interviewed during the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can keep posting the list of interviews of Barack Obama that note his place of birth as Hawaii as often as it takes.
> 
> Barack Obama started getting press and interviews in 1990- which is the reason why he eventually was offered a book deal- which eventually led to the brochure being printed.
> 
> And over and over he told Americans that he was born in Hawaii.
> 
> So why do you think he would tell the New York Times, the Chicago Tribune, the Washington Post, and his own alma matter newspaper that he was born in Hawaii- but tell his editors in New York that he was born in Kenya- for a brochure- but a few years later in his actual book say once again that he was born in Hawaii?
> 
> *New York Times,* February 6, 1990 - daily circulation- 1,586,757- Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Chicago Tribune, February 7, 1990- daily circulation 414,590- Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Washington Post, February 8, 1990- daily circulation 507.615- Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Chicago Daily Herald, May 3, 1990-- daily circulation 15,190- Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Columbia Today, Fall 1990- Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Obscure promotional pamphlet says Obama born in Kenya- 1991
> 
> Chicago Magazine, January 1993- circulation 165,000- Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Chicago Tribune, Feb 10, 1993- 414,590- Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> *Los Angeles Times,* August 7, 1995- daily circulation 605,243 - Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> "Dreams from My Father" 1995- millions of copies sold - Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Barack Obama State Senate Webpage, October 1, 1999 - Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Chicago Daily Herald, January 22, 2003- 15,190 - Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> *Time Magazine,* June 24, 2004- circulation 3,276.882 - Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you are just posting Birther memes......LOL
> 
> So riddle me this- why do you think that Barack Obama told ever interview he was born in Hawaii- but for this one obscure promotional brochure that apparently no one read- he said he was born in Kenya?
> 
> What kind of 'not-Birther' logic explains that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This brochure/client list was out before he was even really known politically. He wasn't interviewed during the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can keep posting the list of interviews of Barack Obama that note his place of birth as Hawaii as often as it takes.
> 
> Barack Obama started getting press and interviews in 1990- which is the reason why he eventually was offered a book deal- which eventually led to the brochure being printed.
> 
> And over and over he told Americans that he was born in Hawaii.
> 
> So why do you think he would tell the New York Times, the Chicago Tribune, the Washington Post, and his own alma matter newspaper that he was born in Hawaii- but tell his editors in New York that he was born in Kenya- for a brochure- but a few years later in his actual book say once again that he was born in Hawaii?
> 
> *New York Times,* February 6, 1990 - daily circulation- 1,586,757- Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Chicago Tribune, February 7, 1990- daily circulation 414,590- Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Washington Post, February 8, 1990- daily circulation 507.615- Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Chicago Daily Herald, May 3, 1990-- daily circulation 15,190- Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Columbia Today, Fall 1990- Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Obscure promotional pamphlet says Obama born in Kenya- 1991
> 
> Chicago Magazine, January 1993- circulation 165,000- Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Chicago Tribune, Feb 10, 1993- 414,590- Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> *Los Angeles Times,* August 7, 1995- daily circulation 605,243 - Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> "Dreams from My Father" 1995- millions of copies sold - Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Barack Obama State Senate Webpage, October 1, 1999 - Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Chicago Daily Herald, January 22, 2003- 15,190 - Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> *Time Magazine,* June 24, 2004- circulation 3,276.882 - Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That means nothing. If he would have just told the company to correct the supposed error...Birtherism would have never existed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now you think he has a time machine again?
> 
> LOL
> 
> Once again- the time line for the fact adverse
> 2008- Birthers start Birthering
> 2011- Donald Trump recognizes the opportunity and becomes Chief Birther
> 2012- Birthers are surprised when Breitbart finds an obscure brochure which says Barack Obama was born in Kenya.
> 
> Only a Birther would blame a document not seen until 2012- for Birtherism that started in 2008.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Holy crap you are slow today, lady. He didn't need a time machine, all he had to do was ask them to fix the error when he saw it. He didn't, and that is why I believe he intentionally lied and claimed he was born in Kenya. Can't wait to get those college records opened up. I am 95% sure it will turn out he lied and said he was born in Kenya to get special treatment in admissions.  I'm no birther....I am a 'Catch Obama Lying About Where He Was Born For Special Benefits-er".
Click to expand...


Once again- the time line for the fact adverse
2008- Birthers start Birthering
2011- Donald Trump recognizes the opportunity and becomes Chief Birther
2012- Birthers are surprised when Breitbart finds an obscure brochure which says Barack Obama was born in Kenya.

Explain again how what was printed in an obscure brochure in 1991- but not found until 2012- was the beginning of Birtherism in 2008.


----------



## Syriusly

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> [Q, and that is why I believe he intentionally lied and claimed he was born in Kenya. Can't wait to get those college records opened up. I am 95% sure it will turn out he lied and said he was born in Kenya to get special treatment in admissions..



Barack Obama was still attending Harvard when he told the New York Times and the Washington Post he was born in Hawaii. 
Columbia in 1990 in the campus newspaper posted a proud interview of their alumni talking about his place of birth as Hawaii.

You have convinced yourself of a lie that is pretty idiotic- since Barack Obama was telling national audiences that he was born in Hawaii.

Aside from that- what 'special treatment' for admissions from Kenya? I have heard Birthers make this claim over and over- yet not one of you have found ANY special admissions program from students from Kenya. 

I went to college close to the time that Obama did- had a good friend from Nigeria- guess what- no special treatment at all- he had to qualify like everyone else. 

None of this makes any sense except in the twisted little minds of Birthers.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Syriusly said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> This brochure/client list was out before he was even really known politically. He wasn't interviewed during the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can keep posting the list of interviews of Barack Obama that note his place of birth as Hawaii as often as it takes.
> 
> Barack Obama started getting press and interviews in 1990- which is the reason why he eventually was offered a book deal- which eventually led to the brochure being printed.
> 
> And over and over he told Americans that he was born in Hawaii.
> 
> So why do you think he would tell the New York Times, the Chicago Tribune, the Washington Post, and his own alma matter newspaper that he was born in Hawaii- but tell his editors in New York that he was born in Kenya- for a brochure- but a few years later in his actual book say once again that he was born in Hawaii?
> 
> *New York Times,* February 6, 1990 - daily circulation- 1,586,757- Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Chicago Tribune, February 7, 1990- daily circulation 414,590- Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Washington Post, February 8, 1990- daily circulation 507.615- Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Chicago Daily Herald, May 3, 1990-- daily circulation 15,190- Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Columbia Today, Fall 1990- Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Obscure promotional pamphlet says Obama born in Kenya- 1991
> 
> Chicago Magazine, January 1993- circulation 165,000- Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Chicago Tribune, Feb 10, 1993- 414,590- Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> *Los Angeles Times,* August 7, 1995- daily circulation 605,243 - Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> "Dreams from My Father" 1995- millions of copies sold - Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Barack Obama State Senate Webpage, October 1, 1999 - Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Chicago Daily Herald, January 22, 2003- 15,190 - Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> *Time Magazine,* June 24, 2004- circulation 3,276.882 - Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> This brochure/client list was out before he was even really known politically. He wasn't interviewed during the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can keep posting the list of interviews of Barack Obama that note his place of birth as Hawaii as often as it takes.
> 
> Barack Obama started getting press and interviews in 1990- which is the reason why he eventually was offered a book deal- which eventually led to the brochure being printed.
> 
> And over and over he told Americans that he was born in Hawaii.
> 
> So why do you think he would tell the New York Times, the Chicago Tribune, the Washington Post, and his own alma matter newspaper that he was born in Hawaii- but tell his editors in New York that he was born in Kenya- for a brochure- but a few years later in his actual book say once again that he was born in Hawaii?
> 
> *New York Times,* February 6, 1990 - daily circulation- 1,586,757- Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Chicago Tribune, February 7, 1990- daily circulation 414,590- Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Washington Post, February 8, 1990- daily circulation 507.615- Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Chicago Daily Herald, May 3, 1990-- daily circulation 15,190- Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Columbia Today, Fall 1990- Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Obscure promotional pamphlet says Obama born in Kenya- 1991
> 
> Chicago Magazine, January 1993- circulation 165,000- Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Chicago Tribune, Feb 10, 1993- 414,590- Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> *Los Angeles Times,* August 7, 1995- daily circulation 605,243 - Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> "Dreams from My Father" 1995- millions of copies sold - Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Barack Obama State Senate Webpage, October 1, 1999 - Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Chicago Daily Herald, January 22, 2003- 15,190 - Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> *Time Magazine,* June 24, 2004- circulation 3,276.882 - Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That means nothing. If he would have just told the company to correct the supposed error...Birtherism would have never existed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now you think he has a time machine again?
> 
> LOL
> 
> Once again- the time line for the fact adverse
> 2008- Birthers start Birthering
> 2011- Donald Trump recognizes the opportunity and becomes Chief Birther
> 2012- Birthers are surprised when Breitbart finds an obscure brochure which says Barack Obama was born in Kenya.
> 
> Only a Birther would blame a document not seen until 2012- for Birtherism that started in 2008.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Holy crap you are slow today, lady. He didn't need a time machine, all he had to do was ask them to fix the error when he saw it. He didn't, and that is why I believe he intentionally lied and claimed he was born in Kenya. Can't wait to get those college records opened up. I am 95% sure it will turn out he lied and said he was born in Kenya to get special treatment in admissions.  I'm no birther....I am a 'Catch Obama Lying About Where He Was Born For Special Benefits-er".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once again- the time line for the fact adverse
> 2008- Birthers start Birthering
> 2011- Donald Trump recognizes the opportunity and becomes Chief Birther
> 2012- Birthers are surprised when Breitbart finds an obscure brochure which says Barack Obama was born in Kenya.
> 
> Explain again how what was printed in an obscure brochure in 1991- but not found until 2012- was the beginning of Birtherism in 2008.
Click to expand...

You are totally ignoring the fact he had to have seen it in 1991. And so had other people. It doesn't matter when Breitbart reported on it, you have no evidence it wasn't part of what kicked off the birther rumors amongst Hillary supporters in 2008. Did it have to be reported on in 2008 in order for it to be part of what kicked off the conspiracy in the Clinton camp? No. The brochure has existed since 1991, correct? There could be multiple explanations why it wasn't reported on prior to Breitbart doing a story on it. Maybe the shills and strategists for the Hilldabeast campaign decided not to put it out there for fear of being labeled racist? Maybe the Obama campaign paid them off...these are politicians we are talking about here. Who knows? But he is a habitual liar so it wouldn't surprise me if he lied about being born in Kenya to look cool and get special treatment.. and it backfired on him in 2008.


----------



## Unkotare

Roudy said:


> Why is it racist to question whether Obama was indeed born in the US or not?
> 
> I dont see how questioning someone's credentials makes someone racist, just because the person is black.  I would still like to see Obama's college application and transcripts, which he has refused to reveal for the last eight years.






That disaster is on his way out . Time to focus on the next possible catastrophe. Focus.


----------



## Correll

Roudy said:


> Why is it racist to question whether Obama was indeed born in the US or not?
> 
> I dont see how questioning someone's credentials makes someone racist, just because the person is black.  I would still like to see Obama's college application and transcripts, which he has refused to reveal for the last eight years.




Because it serves the liberal agenda to marginalize their enemies.


They are vile like that.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Correll said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it racist to question whether Obama was indeed born in the US or not?
> 
> I dont see how questioning someone's credentials makes someone racist, just because the person is black.  I would still like to see Obama's college application and transcripts, which he has refused to reveal for the last eight years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because it serves the liberal agenda to marginalize their enemies.
> 
> 
> They are vile like that.
Click to expand...

And we have to learn to play the same game, whether we like it or not...or we are finished real soon politically.


----------



## Correll

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it racist to question whether Obama was indeed born in the US or not?
> 
> I dont see how questioning someone's credentials makes someone racist, just because the person is black.  I would still like to see Obama's college application and transcripts, which he has refused to reveal for the last eight years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because it serves the liberal agenda to marginalize their enemies.
> 
> 
> They are vile like that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And we have to learn to play the same game, whether we like it or not...or we are finished real soon politically.
Click to expand...


Without control of the media, we cannot use their methods.


What we need to do is marginalize the media, and the colleges and Hollywood. "Smear" them with the truth until no one listens to their bullshit.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

If people all thought the same way you do about things, Syriusly....we would never get to the bottom of anything important. We'd just sit around believing whatever the media fed us.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Correll said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it racist to question whether Obama was indeed born in the US or not?
> 
> I dont see how questioning someone's credentials makes someone racist, just because the person is black.  I would still like to see Obama's college application and transcripts, which he has refused to reveal for the last eight years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because it serves the liberal agenda to marginalize their enemies.
> 
> 
> They are vile like that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And we have to learn to play the same game, whether we like it or not...or we are finished real soon politically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Without control of the media, we cannot use their methods.
> 
> 
> What we need to do is marginalize the media, and the colleges and Hollywood. "Smear" them with the truth until no one listens to their bullshit.
Click to expand...

Or start getting our people into those institutions of influence and turn them around. Problem is, conservatives by nature just want to be left alone and leave others alone...we don't usually go into those fields, leftists do because they want power and control to dictate society.


----------



## Syriusly

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can keep posting the list of interviews of Barack Obama that note his place of birth as Hawaii as often as it takes.
> 
> Barack Obama started getting press and interviews in 1990- which is the reason why he eventually was offered a book deal- which eventually led to the brochure being printed.
> 
> And over and over he told Americans that he was born in Hawaii.
> 
> So why do you think he would tell the New York Times, the Chicago Tribune, the Washington Post, and his own alma matter newspaper that he was born in Hawaii- but tell his editors in New York that he was born in Kenya- for a brochure- but a few years later in his actual book say once again that he was born in Hawaii?
> 
> *New York Times,* February 6, 1990 - daily circulation- 1,586,757- Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Chicago Tribune, February 7, 1990- daily circulation 414,590- Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Washington Post, February 8, 1990- daily circulation 507.615- Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Chicago Daily Herald, May 3, 1990-- daily circulation 15,190- Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Columbia Today, Fall 1990- Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Obscure promotional pamphlet says Obama born in Kenya- 1991
> 
> Chicago Magazine, January 1993- circulation 165,000- Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Chicago Tribune, Feb 10, 1993- 414,590- Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> *Los Angeles Times,* August 7, 1995- daily circulation 605,243 - Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> "Dreams from My Father" 1995- millions of copies sold - Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Barack Obama State Senate Webpage, October 1, 1999 - Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Chicago Daily Herald, January 22, 2003- 15,190 - Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> *Time Magazine,* June 24, 2004- circulation 3,276.882 - Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can keep posting the list of interviews of Barack Obama that note his place of birth as Hawaii as often as it takes.
> 
> Barack Obama started getting press and interviews in 1990- which is the reason why he eventually was offered a book deal- which eventually led to the brochure being printed.
> 
> And over and over he told Americans that he was born in Hawaii.
> 
> So why do you think he would tell the New York Times, the Chicago Tribune, the Washington Post, and his own alma matter newspaper that he was born in Hawaii- but tell his editors in New York that he was born in Kenya- for a brochure- but a few years later in his actual book say once again that he was born in Hawaii?
> 
> *New York Times,* February 6, 1990 - daily circulation- 1,586,757- Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Chicago Tribune, February 7, 1990- daily circulation 414,590- Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Washington Post, February 8, 1990- daily circulation 507.615- Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Chicago Daily Herald, May 3, 1990-- daily circulation 15,190- Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Columbia Today, Fall 1990- Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Obscure promotional pamphlet says Obama born in Kenya- 1991
> 
> Chicago Magazine, January 1993- circulation 165,000- Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Chicago Tribune, Feb 10, 1993- 414,590- Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> *Los Angeles Times,* August 7, 1995- daily circulation 605,243 - Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> "Dreams from My Father" 1995- millions of copies sold - Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Barack Obama State Senate Webpage, October 1, 1999 - Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Chicago Daily Herald, January 22, 2003- 15,190 - Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> *Time Magazine,* June 24, 2004- circulation 3,276.882 - Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That means nothing. If he would have just told the company to correct the supposed error...Birtherism would have never existed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now you think he has a time machine again?
> 
> LOL
> 
> Once again- the time line for the fact adverse
> 2008- Birthers start Birthering
> 2011- Donald Trump recognizes the opportunity and becomes Chief Birther
> 2012- Birthers are surprised when Breitbart finds an obscure brochure which says Barack Obama was born in Kenya.
> 
> Only a Birther would blame a document not seen until 2012- for Birtherism that started in 2008.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Holy crap you are slow today, lady. He didn't need a time machine, all he had to do was ask them to fix the error when he saw it. He didn't, and that is why I believe he intentionally lied and claimed he was born in Kenya. Can't wait to get those college records opened up. I am 95% sure it will turn out he lied and said he was born in Kenya to get special treatment in admissions.  I'm no birther....I am a 'Catch Obama Lying About Where He Was Born For Special Benefits-er".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once again- the time line for the fact adverse
> 2008- Birthers start Birthering
> 2011- Donald Trump recognizes the opportunity and becomes Chief Birther
> 2012- Birthers are surprised when Breitbart finds an obscure brochure which says Barack Obama was born in Kenya.
> 
> Explain again how what was printed in an obscure brochure in 1991- but not found until 2012- was the beginning of Birtherism in 2008.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are totally ignoring the fact he had to have seen it in 1991. And so had other people. It doesn't matter when Breitbart reported on it, you have no evidence it wasn't part of what kicked off the birther rumors amongst Hillary supporters in 2008. Did it have to be reported on in 2008 in order for it to be part of what kicked off the conspiracy in the Clinton camp? No. The brochure has existed since 1991, correct? There could be multiple explanations why it wasn't reported on prior to Breitbart doing a story on it. Maybe the shills and strategists for the Hilldabeast campaign decided not to put it out there for fear of being labeled racist? Maybe the Obama campaign paid them off...these are politicians we are talking about here. Who knows? But he is a habitual liar so it wouldn't surprise me if he lied about being born in Kenya to look cool and get special treatment.. and it backfired on him in 2008.
Click to expand...


LOL- 

No- he didn't have to see it in 1991
I assume other people saw it- but nobody who was a Birther
Why? Because for 4 years Birthers screamed about it- and not one of them mentioned it- not one. Not until Breitbart found it did Birthers grab ahold of it like it was the holy grail.

I find it amazing that you create an entire fantasy as an explanation- but refuse to accept what the facts show. 

But that is why you are a Birther- even if you don't believe he was born in Kenya.


----------



## Syriusly

Unkotare said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it racist to question whether Obama was indeed born in the US or not?
> 
> I dont see how questioning someone's credentials makes someone racist, just because the person is black.  I would still like to see Obama's college application and transcripts, which he has refused to reveal for the last eight years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That disaster is on his way out . Time to focus on the next possible catastrophe. Focus.
Click to expand...


Yep- time to make up stuff about Clinton.....oh wait.......


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Syriusly said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> That means nothing. If he would have just told the company to correct the supposed error...Birtherism would have never existed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now you think he has a time machine again?
> 
> LOL
> 
> Once again- the time line for the fact adverse
> 2008- Birthers start Birthering
> 2011- Donald Trump recognizes the opportunity and becomes Chief Birther
> 2012- Birthers are surprised when Breitbart finds an obscure brochure which says Barack Obama was born in Kenya.
> 
> Only a Birther would blame a document not seen until 2012- for Birtherism that started in 2008.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Holy crap you are slow today, lady. He didn't need a time machine, all he had to do was ask them to fix the error when he saw it. He didn't, and that is why I believe he intentionally lied and claimed he was born in Kenya. Can't wait to get those college records opened up. I am 95% sure it will turn out he lied and said he was born in Kenya to get special treatment in admissions.  I'm no birther....I am a 'Catch Obama Lying About Where He Was Born For Special Benefits-er".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once again- the time line for the fact adverse
> 2008- Birthers start Birthering
> 2011- Donald Trump recognizes the opportunity and becomes Chief Birther
> 2012- Birthers are surprised when Breitbart finds an obscure brochure which says Barack Obama was born in Kenya.
> 
> Explain again how what was printed in an obscure brochure in 1991- but not found until 2012- was the beginning of Birtherism in 2008.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are totally ignoring the fact he had to have seen it in 1991. And so had other people. It doesn't matter when Breitbart reported on it, you have no evidence it wasn't part of what kicked off the birther rumors amongst Hillary supporters in 2008. Did it have to be reported on in 2008 in order for it to be part of what kicked off the conspiracy in the Clinton camp? No. The brochure has existed since 1991, correct? There could be multiple explanations why it wasn't reported on prior to Breitbart doing a story on it. Maybe the shills and strategists for the Hilldabeast campaign decided not to put it out there for fear of being labeled racist? Maybe the Obama campaign paid them off...these are politicians we are talking about here. Who knows? But he is a habitual liar so it wouldn't surprise me if he lied about being born in Kenya to look cool and get special treatment.. and it backfired on him in 2008.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL-
> 
> No- he didn't have to see it in 1991
> I assume other people saw it- but nobody who was a Birther
> Why? Because for 4 years Birthers screamed about it- and not one of them mentioned it- not one. Not until Breitbart found it did Birthers grab ahold of it like it was the holy grail.
> 
> I find it amazing that you create an entire fantasy as an explanation- but refuse to accept what the facts show.
> 
> But that is why you are a Birther- even if you don't believe he was born in Kenya.
Click to expand...

Are you saying he didn't see it in 1991? Prove it please.


----------



## Syriusly

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> If people all thought the same way you do about things, Syriusly....we would never get to the bottom of anything important. We'd just sit around believing whatever the media fed us.



LOL if people thought like you-everyone would be spending their days obsessed with who the real shooter of JFK was and why Bush was responsible for the 9/11 attacks.

Me- I prefer the facts to Conspiracy theories. 

That is why I am not a Birther.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

I know if someone prints up a bio about my life story, I sure as hell would make sure they got it right.


----------



## Syriusly

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now you think he has a time machine again?
> 
> LOL
> 
> Once again- the time line for the fact adverse
> 2008- Birthers start Birthering
> 2011- Donald Trump recognizes the opportunity and becomes Chief Birther
> 2012- Birthers are surprised when Breitbart finds an obscure brochure which says Barack Obama was born in Kenya.
> 
> Only a Birther would blame a document not seen until 2012- for Birtherism that started in 2008.
> 
> 
> 
> Holy crap you are slow today, lady. He didn't need a time machine, all he had to do was ask them to fix the error when he saw it. He didn't, and that is why I believe he intentionally lied and claimed he was born in Kenya. Can't wait to get those college records opened up. I am 95% sure it will turn out he lied and said he was born in Kenya to get special treatment in admissions.  I'm no birther....I am a 'Catch Obama Lying About Where He Was Born For Special Benefits-er".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once again- the time line for the fact adverse
> 2008- Birthers start Birthering
> 2011- Donald Trump recognizes the opportunity and becomes Chief Birther
> 2012- Birthers are surprised when Breitbart finds an obscure brochure which says Barack Obama was born in Kenya.
> 
> Explain again how what was printed in an obscure brochure in 1991- but not found until 2012- was the beginning of Birtherism in 2008.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are totally ignoring the fact he had to have seen it in 1991. And so had other people. It doesn't matter when Breitbart reported on it, you have no evidence it wasn't part of what kicked off the birther rumors amongst Hillary supporters in 2008. Did it have to be reported on in 2008 in order for it to be part of what kicked off the conspiracy in the Clinton camp? No. The brochure has existed since 1991, correct? There could be multiple explanations why it wasn't reported on prior to Breitbart doing a story on it. Maybe the shills and strategists for the Hilldabeast campaign decided not to put it out there for fear of being labeled racist? Maybe the Obama campaign paid them off...these are politicians we are talking about here. Who knows? But he is a habitual liar so it wouldn't surprise me if he lied about being born in Kenya to look cool and get special treatment.. and it backfired on him in 2008.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL-
> 
> No- he didn't have to see it in 1991
> I assume other people saw it- but nobody who was a Birther
> Why? Because for 4 years Birthers screamed about it- and not one of them mentioned it- not one. Not until Breitbart found it did Birthers grab ahold of it like it was the holy grail.
> 
> I find it amazing that you create an entire fantasy as an explanation- but refuse to accept what the facts show.
> 
> But that is why you are a Birther- even if you don't believe he was born in Kenya.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you saying he didn't see it in 1991? Prove it please.
Click to expand...


I am saying that there is no proof he ever saw it in 1991 or any other time- you were making the claim that he did- where is your proof?


----------



## Unkotare

Syriusly said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it racist to question whether Obama was indeed born in the US or not?
> 
> I dont see how questioning someone's credentials makes someone racist, just because the person is black.  I would still like to see Obama's college application and transcripts, which he has refused to reveal for the last eight years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That disaster is on his way out . Time to focus on the next possible catastrophe. Focus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep- time to make up stuff about Clinton.....oh wait.......
Click to expand...




You really think there's a need to " make stuff up"?


----------



## Syriusly

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it racist to question whether Obama was indeed born in the US or not?
> 
> I dont see how questioning someone's credentials makes someone racist, just because the person is black.  I would still like to see Obama's college application and transcripts, which he has refused to reveal for the last eight years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because it serves the liberal agenda to marginalize their enemies.
> 
> 
> They are vile like that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And we have to learn to play the same game, whether we like it or not...or we are finished real soon politically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Without control of the media, we cannot use their methods.
> 
> 
> What we need to do is marginalize the media, and the colleges and Hollywood. "Smear" them with the truth until no one listens to their bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or start getting our people into those institutions of influence and turn them around. Problem is, conservatives by nature just want to be left alone and leave others alone...we don't usually go into those fields, leftists do because they want power and control to dictate society.
Click to expand...


LOL.........yes because Conservatives never want power..........


----------



## Syriusly

Unkotare said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it racist to question whether Obama was indeed born in the US or not?
> 
> I dont see how questioning someone's credentials makes someone racist, just because the person is black.  I would still like to see Obama's college application and transcripts, which he has refused to reveal for the last eight years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That disaster is on his way out . Time to focus on the next possible catastrophe. Focus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep- time to make up stuff about Clinton.....oh wait.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really think there's a need to " make stuff up"?
Click to expand...


30 years of making stuff up about Clinton being a criminal- 30 years of failing to find the crime.


----------



## rdean

Roudy said:


> Why is it racist to question whether Obama was indeed born in the US or not?
> 
> I dont see how questioning someone's credentials makes someone racist, just because the person is black.  I would still like to see Obama's college application and transcripts, which he has refused to reveal for the last eight years.


Credentials is your college degree.  Or if you have a driver's license.

51% of GOP voters: Obama foreign

GOP base: Obama wasn't born in US, but Cruz was

So fuck off bitch.


----------



## Unkotare

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> I know if someone prints up a bio about my life story, I sure as hell would make sure they got it right.




I'd make sure they got it wrong - at least until the relevant statutes of limitation had expired.


----------



## IsaacNewton

Birthers called racist?

Why is water wet and the sky blue. Why does the sun go on shining, why does the sea rush to shore? We hold these truths to be self evident.


----------



## Unkotare

Syriusly said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it racist to question whether Obama was indeed born in the US or not?
> 
> I dont see how questioning someone's credentials makes someone racist, just because the person is black.  I would still like to see Obama's college application and transcripts, which he has refused to reveal for the last eight years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That disaster is on his way out . Time to focus on the next possible catastrophe. Focus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep- time to make up stuff about Clinton.....oh wait.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really think there's a need to " make stuff up"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 30 years of making stuff up about Clinton being a criminal- 30 years of failing to find the crime.
Click to expand...






Welcome back to earth. How was your 30 year journey in outer space?


----------



## Syriusly

Unkotare said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it racist to question whether Obama was indeed born in the US or not?
> 
> I dont see how questioning someone's credentials makes someone racist, just because the person is black.  I would still like to see Obama's college application and transcripts, which he has refused to reveal for the last eight years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That disaster is on his way out . Time to focus on the next possible catastrophe. Focus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep- time to make up stuff about Clinton.....oh wait.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really think there's a need to " make stuff up"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 30 years of making stuff up about Clinton being a criminal- 30 years of failing to find the crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome back to earth. How was your 30 year journey in outer space?
Click to expand...


LOL- sounds like you are a typical Konspiracy Enthusiast


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Syriusly said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it racist to question whether Obama was indeed born in the US or not?
> 
> I dont see how questioning someone's credentials makes someone racist, just because the person is black.  I would still like to see Obama's college application and transcripts, which he has refused to reveal for the last eight years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because it serves the liberal agenda to marginalize their enemies.
> 
> 
> They are vile like that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And we have to learn to play the same game, whether we like it or not...or we are finished real soon politically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Without control of the media, we cannot use their methods.
> 
> 
> What we need to do is marginalize the media, and the colleges and Hollywood. "Smear" them with the truth until no one listens to their bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or start getting our people into those institutions of influence and turn them around. Problem is, conservatives by nature just want to be left alone and leave others alone...we don't usually go into those fields, leftists do because they want power and control to dictate society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL.........yes because Conservatives never want power..........
Click to expand...

Of course some do. But it is clearly something the left craves much more. We want the power to conserve the founding pillars of this country....you guys want to dismantle that and tell everyone they have to believe two men using their buttholes like artificial vaginas are the same as a married couple and a dude with a penis and no womb is in fact a womb-man.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Syriusly said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> That disaster is on his way out . Time to focus on the next possible catastrophe. Focus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep- time to make up stuff about Clinton.....oh wait.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really think there's a need to " make stuff up"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 30 years of making stuff up about Clinton being a criminal- 30 years of failing to find the crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome back to earth. How was your 30 year journey in outer space?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL- sounds like you are a typical Konspiracy Enthusiast
Click to expand...

Why spell it with a K?


----------



## Unkotare

Syriusly said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> That disaster is on his way out . Time to focus on the next possible catastrophe. Focus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep- time to make up stuff about Clinton.....oh wait.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really think there's a need to " make stuff up"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 30 years of making stuff up about Clinton being a criminal- 30 years of failing to find the crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome back to earth. How was your 30 year journey in outer space?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL- sounds like you are a typical Konspiracy Enthusiast
Click to expand...





Space travel has damaged your ears.


----------



## Syriusly

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because it serves the liberal agenda to marginalize their enemies.
> 
> 
> They are vile like that.
> 
> 
> 
> And we have to learn to play the same game, whether we like it or not...or we are finished real soon politically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Without control of the media, we cannot use their methods.
> 
> 
> What we need to do is marginalize the media, and the colleges and Hollywood. "Smear" them with the truth until no one listens to their bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or start getting our people into those institutions of influence and turn them around. Problem is, conservatives by nature just want to be left alone and leave others alone...we don't usually go into those fields, leftists do because they want power and control to dictate society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL.........yes because Conservatives never want power..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course some do. But it is clearly something the left craves much more. We want the power to conserve the founding pillars of this country.....
Click to expand...


Clearly.....which is why Conservatives run for office exactly as often as 'the left' 

Conservative politicians crave power- liberal politicians crave power- they all crave power.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Dragonlady said:


> No Obama is NOT responsible for the "birther" movement. That would be Trump.


----------



## Picaro

Syriusly said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it racist to question whether Obama was indeed born in the US or not?
> 
> I dont see how questioning someone's credentials makes someone racist, just because the person is black.  I would still like to see Obama's college application and transcripts, which he has refused to reveal for the last eight years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because these 'progressives' have a very limited vocabulary, and only have a few words they can throw around. What you're seeing here, with posters like 'Syriously' and the others, is the message board equivalent of of a ventriloquist act, like a roomful Howdey Doody puppets appearing to say something, but really they aren't themselves actually capable of thought or speech, just parroting whatever the puppet masters make them appear to be saying; their 'lips' are moving, but there is no 'there' there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL- I have been refuting idiot Birthers for years- with the facts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Birther is just a short hand description for an idiot Birther Konspiracy Theorist who will believe anything- but the Facts
Click to expand...


No, you haven't, all you've ever done is parrot gibberish from others.



OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> I know it'll surprise the leftists here, but I was never big on the birth certificate thing. I knew early on it wouldn't have mattered if he was born in Kenya or not because his mother was an american citizen.



Same here, he's a POS Muslim who openly supports violent hate crimes, tries to subborn juries in political trials hoping to railroad some hapless prole into prison for non-existent crimes just to pander to racist vermin, hands over nuclear capabilities to vermin who chant 'Death to America' 5 times a day for decades, and is completely unfit for the office regardless of where he came from. Syriously keeps babbling on and on about crap from 1990 or something, and doesn't want to address Obama's own self-bio from his Pretend College college days, he has nothing so as usual he/she/it/mutant just babbles ad homs and avoids facts


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Syriusly said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> And we have to learn to play the same game, whether we like it or not...or we are finished real soon politically.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without control of the media, we cannot use their methods.
> 
> 
> What we need to do is marginalize the media, and the colleges and Hollywood. "Smear" them with the truth until no one listens to their bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or start getting our people into those institutions of influence and turn them around. Problem is, conservatives by nature just want to be left alone and leave others alone...we don't usually go into those fields, leftists do because they want power and control to dictate society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL.........yes because Conservatives never want power..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course some do. But it is clearly something the left craves much more. We want the power to conserve the founding pillars of this country.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Clearly.....which is why Conservatives run for office exactly as often as 'the left'
> 
> Conservative politicians crave power- liberal politicians crave power- they all crave power.
Click to expand...

Yes...but conservatives aren't trying to gain power in order to force people to believe lies...the left does.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Picaro said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it racist to question whether Obama was indeed born in the US or not?
> 
> I dont see how questioning someone's credentials makes someone racist, just because the person is black.  I would still like to see Obama's college application and transcripts, which he has refused to reveal for the last eight years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because these 'progressives' have a very limited vocabulary, and only have a few words they can throw around. What you're seeing here, with posters like 'Syriously' and the others, is the message board equivalent of of a ventriloquist act, like a roomful Howdey Doody puppets appearing to say something, but really they aren't themselves actually capable of thought or speech, just parroting whatever the puppet masters make them appear to be saying; their 'lips' are moving, but there is no 'there' there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL- I have been refuting idiot Birthers for years- with the facts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Birther is just a short hand description for an idiot Birther Konspiracy Theorist who will believe anything- but the Facts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you haven't, all you've ever done is parrot gibberish from others.
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know it'll surprise the leftists here, but I was never big on the birth certificate thing. I knew early on it wouldn't have mattered if he was born in Kenya or not because his mother was an american citizen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Same here, he's a POS Muslim who openly supports violent hate crimes, tires to subborn juries, hands over nuclear capabilities to vermin who chant 'Death to America' 5 times a day for decades, and is completely unfit for the office regardless of where he came from. Syriously keeps babbling on and on about crap from 1990 or something, and doesn't want to address Obama's own self-bio from his Pretend College college days, he has nothing so as usual he/she/it/mutant just babbles ad homs and avoids facts
Click to expand...

She's a groupie... If she used her brain properly...no doubt she'd be a conservative. Syriusly is not dumb. She's an idiot. But she isn't dumb


----------



## Picaro

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep- time to make up stuff about Clinton.....oh wait.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really think there's a need to " make stuff up"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 30 years of making stuff up about Clinton being a criminal- 30 years of failing to find the crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome back to earth. How was your 30 year journey in outer space?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL- sounds like you are a typical Konspiracy Enthusiast
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why spell it with a K?
Click to expand...


That's what the fashion victims think is clever or something; they have zero originality and critical thinking skills, they all just run in herds and sniff each other's asses in one long line.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Picaro said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> You really think there's a need to " make stuff up"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30 years of making stuff up about Clinton being a criminal- 30 years of failing to find the crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome back to earth. How was your 30 year journey in outer space?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL- sounds like you are a typical Konspiracy Enthusiast
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why spell it with a K?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what the fashion victims think is clever or something; they have zero originality and critical thinking skills, they all just run in herds and sniff each other's asses in one long line.
Click to expand...

Zero originality for sure. That's why they want kids being taught if they tuck their junk between their legs and cluck like a chicken....that they are a chicken-gender. Chaotically stupid individuals.


----------



## charwin95

Brynmr said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> But respectable people like myself point it out racists like you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give it up. The 'racist' claim has lost any meaning. No one buys it anymore.
Click to expand...


WRONG...... For racist asshole yes because racist people are immune. But for decent people that stand against this kind of unwanted behavior will NEVER go away. Stick that your racist brain.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

charwin95 said:


> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> But respectable people like myself point it out racists like you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give it up. The 'racist' claim has lost any meaning. No one buys it anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WRONG...... For racist asshole yes because racist people are immune. But for decent people that stand against this kind of unwanted behavior will NEVER go away. Stick that your racist brain.
Click to expand...

Nobody cares if you call them racist anymore. We are entering a new era in votership.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Haremos América grande otra vez . Trump veinte dieciséis....and you better believe it.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> But respectable people like myself point it out racists like you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give it up. The 'racist' claim has lost any meaning. No one buys it anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WRONG...... For racist asshole yes because racist people are immune. But for decent people that stand against this kind of unwanted behavior will NEVER go away. Stick that your racist brain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody cares if you call them racist anymore. We are entering a new era in votership.
Click to expand...




OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Nobody cares if you call them racist anymore. We are entering a new era in votership.



We certainly are. The era of the dopey deplorables. The kind of votership that embraces ideas that decent Americans used to find repugnant.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Hutch Starskey said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> But respectable people like myself point it out racists like you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give it up. The 'racist' claim has lost any meaning. No one buys it anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WRONG...... For racist asshole yes because racist people are immune. But for decent people that stand against this kind of unwanted behavior will NEVER go away. Stick that your racist brain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody cares if you call them racist anymore. We are entering a new era in votership.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody cares if you call them racist anymore. We are entering a new era in votership.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We certainly are. The era of the dopey deplorables. The kind of votership that embraces ideas that decent Americans used to find repugnant.
Click to expand...

You leftists are such mindless robots. You can't even post original thoughts.

"Beep..Beep...Racist....Beep...Beep...Alt-Right... Beep....Beep...Beep....Deplorables"


Bunch of parrots! Lmao! Does Hillary's Polly want a cracker?


----------



## Hutch Starskey

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> But respectable people like myself point it out racists like you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give it up. The 'racist' claim has lost any meaning. No one buys it anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WRONG...... For racist asshole yes because racist people are immune. But for decent people that stand against this kind of unwanted behavior will NEVER go away. Stick that your racist brain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody cares if you call them racist anymore. We are entering a new era in votership.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody cares if you call them racist anymore. We are entering a new era in votership.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We certainly are. The era of the dopey deplorables. The kind of votership that embraces ideas that decent Americans used to find repugnant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You leftists are such mindless robots. You can't even post original thoughts.
> 
> "Beep..Beep...Racist....Beep...Beep...Alt-Right... Beep....Beep...Beep....Deplorables"
> 
> 
> Bunch of parrots! Lmao! Does Hillary's Polly want a cracker?
Click to expand...


I'm simply using the current lingo but the underlying premise is sound. Probably why you won't touch it.

Colin Powell Calls Trump a 'National Disgrace' in Hacked Email
“Yup, the whole birther movement was racist,” Powell wrote in an email from Aug. 21, 2016.

http://thehill.com/homenews/house/282463-ryan-trump-comments-textbook-racism

Donald Trump's criticism of a judge because of his ethnicity are "the textbook definition of racist comments," SpeakerPaul Ryan (R-Wis.) said Tuesday during an event on poverty in Washington D.C.

"I regret these comments that he made," Ryan said. "I think that should be absolutely disavowed."


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Hutch Starskey said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Give it up. The 'racist' claim has lost any meaning. No one buys it anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WRONG...... For racist asshole yes because racist people are immune. But for decent people that stand against this kind of unwanted behavior will NEVER go away. Stick that your racist brain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody cares if you call them racist anymore. We are entering a new era in votership.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody cares if you call them racist anymore. We are entering a new era in votership.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We certainly are. The era of the dopey deplorables. The kind of votership that embraces ideas that decent Americans used to find repugnant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You leftists are such mindless robots. You can't even post original thoughts.
> 
> "Beep..Beep...Racist....Beep...Beep...Alt-Right... Beep....Beep...Beep....Deplorables"
> 
> 
> Bunch of parrots! Lmao! Does Hillary's Polly want a cracker?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm simply using the current lingo but the underlying premise is sound. Probably why you won't touch it.
> 
> Colin Powell Calls Trump a 'National Disgrace' in Hacked Email
> “Yup, the whole birther movement was racist,” Powell wrote in an email from Aug. 21, 2016.
> 
> http://thehill.com/homenews/house/282463-ryan-trump-comments-textbook-racism
> 
> Donald Trump's criticism of a judge because of his ethnicity are "the textbook definition of racist comments," SpeakerPaul Ryan (R-Wis.) said Tuesday during an event on poverty in Washington D.C.
> 
> "I regret these comments that he made," Ryan said. "I think that should be absolutely disavowed."
Click to expand...

No you're a parrot with no thoughts of your own.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> WRONG...... For racist asshole yes because racist people are immune. But for decent people that stand against this kind of unwanted behavior will NEVER go away. Stick that your racist brain.
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody cares if you call them racist anymore. We are entering a new era in votership.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody cares if you call them racist anymore. We are entering a new era in votership.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We certainly are. The era of the dopey deplorables. The kind of votership that embraces ideas that decent Americans used to find repugnant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You leftists are such mindless robots. You can't even post original thoughts.
> 
> "Beep..Beep...Racist....Beep...Beep...Alt-Right... Beep....Beep...Beep....Deplorables"
> 
> 
> Bunch of parrots! Lmao! Does Hillary's Polly want a cracker?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm simply using the current lingo but the underlying premise is sound. Probably why you won't touch it.
> 
> Colin Powell Calls Trump a 'National Disgrace' in Hacked Email
> “Yup, the whole birther movement was racist,” Powell wrote in an email from Aug. 21, 2016.
> 
> http://thehill.com/homenews/house/282463-ryan-trump-comments-textbook-racism
> 
> Donald Trump's criticism of a judge because of his ethnicity are "the textbook definition of racist comments," SpeakerPaul Ryan (R-Wis.) said Tuesday during an event on poverty in Washington D.C.
> 
> "I regret these comments that he made," Ryan said. "I think that should be absolutely disavowed."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you're a parrot with no thoughts of your own.
Click to expand...


Says the guy with no thoughts on the subject for two posts in a row.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Hutch Starskey said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody cares if you call them racist anymore. We are entering a new era in votership.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody cares if you call them racist anymore. We are entering a new era in votership.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We certainly are. The era of the dopey deplorables. The kind of votership that embraces ideas that decent Americans used to find repugnant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You leftists are such mindless robots. You can't even post original thoughts.
> 
> "Beep..Beep...Racist....Beep...Beep...Alt-Right... Beep....Beep...Beep....Deplorables"
> 
> 
> Bunch of parrots! Lmao! Does Hillary's Polly want a cracker?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm simply using the current lingo but the underlying premise is sound. Probably why you won't touch it.
> 
> Colin Powell Calls Trump a 'National Disgrace' in Hacked Email
> “Yup, the whole birther movement was racist,” Powell wrote in an email from Aug. 21, 2016.
> 
> Ryan: Trump's comments about judge are 'textbook' racism
> 
> Donald Trump's criticism of a judge because of his ethnicity are "the textbook definition of racist comments," SpeakerPaul Ryan (R-Wis.) said Tuesday during an event on poverty in Washington D.C.
> 
> "I regret these comments that he made," Ryan said. "I think that should be absolutely disavowed."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you're a parrot with no thoughts of your own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says the guy with no thoughts on the subject for two posts in a row.
Click to expand...




Hutch Starskey said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody cares if you call them racist anymore. We are entering a new era in votership.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody cares if you call them racist anymore. We are entering a new era in votership.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We certainly are. The era of the dopey deplorables. The kind of votership that embraces ideas that decent Americans used to find repugnant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You leftists are such mindless robots. You can't even post original thoughts.
> 
> "Beep..Beep...Racist....Beep...Beep...Alt-Right... Beep....Beep...Beep....Deplorables"
> 
> 
> Bunch of parrots! Lmao! Does Hillary's Polly want a cracker?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm simply using the current lingo but the underlying premise is sound. Probably why you won't touch it.
> 
> Colin Powell Calls Trump a 'National Disgrace' in Hacked Email
> “Yup, the whole birther movement was racist,” Powell wrote in an email from Aug. 21, 2016.
> 
> Ryan: Trump's comments about judge are 'textbook' racism
> 
> Donald Trump's criticism of a judge because of his ethnicity are "the textbook definition of racist comments," SpeakerPaul Ryan (R-Wis.) said Tuesday during an event on poverty in Washington D.C.
> 
> "I regret these comments that he made," Ryan said. "I think that should be absolutely disavowed."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you're a parrot with no thoughts of your own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says the guy with no thoughts on the subject for two posts in a row.
Click to expand...

No stupid. You changed the subject and now that you are getting teased for being a mindless Hill-Bot.... You want to get back to the OP. That's fine.

I've already commented on the actual topic, by the way.


----------



## Picaro

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> But respectable people like myself point it out racists like you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give it up. The 'racist' claim has lost any meaning. No one buys it anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WRONG...... For racist asshole yes because racist people are immune. But for decent people that stand against this kind of unwanted behavior will NEVER go away. Stick that your racist brain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody cares if you call them racist anymore. We are entering a new era in votership.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody cares if you call them racist anymore. We are entering a new era in votership.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We certainly are. The era of the dopey deplorables. The kind of votership that embraces ideas that decent Americans used to find repugnant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You leftists are such mindless robots. You can't even post original thoughts.
> 
> "Beep..Beep...Racist....Beep...Beep...Alt-Right... Beep....Beep...Beep....Deplorables"
> 
> 
> Bunch of parrots! Lmao! Does Hillary's Polly want a cracker?
Click to expand...


We could post entire threads of examples of what these uneducated ignorant knee jerk reactionary racist parrots claim to be the 'educated and informed'; the fact is the average 8th grade dropout in the 1960's and 1970's is better educated than these 'highly informed Democratic voters' are by a factor of 10. The grade inflation has been through the roof, even at so-called 'Ivy League' scams, where even the most clueless moron can pass for merely showing up most of the time and warming a seat. At Yale over 62% of grades handed out are 'A's' and is soon going to pass 70%, a ridiculous number. No wonder people are home schooling and paying bucks for private schools whenever possible. You can home school your children now for a fraction of what public schools are spending per student and get a far better education.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> We certainly are. The era of the dopey deplorables. The kind of votership that embraces ideas that decent Americans used to find repugnant.
> 
> 
> 
> You leftists are such mindless robots. You can't even post original thoughts.
> 
> "Beep..Beep...Racist....Beep...Beep...Alt-Right... Beep....Beep...Beep....Deplorables"
> 
> 
> Bunch of parrots! Lmao! Does Hillary's Polly want a cracker?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm simply using the current lingo but the underlying premise is sound. Probably why you won't touch it.
> 
> Colin Powell Calls Trump a 'National Disgrace' in Hacked Email
> “Yup, the whole birther movement was racist,” Powell wrote in an email from Aug. 21, 2016.
> 
> Ryan: Trump's comments about judge are 'textbook' racism
> 
> Donald Trump's criticism of a judge because of his ethnicity are "the textbook definition of racist comments," SpeakerPaul Ryan (R-Wis.) said Tuesday during an event on poverty in Washington D.C.
> 
> "I regret these comments that he made," Ryan said. "I think that should be absolutely disavowed."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you're a parrot with no thoughts of your own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says the guy with no thoughts on the subject for two posts in a row.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> We certainly are. The era of the dopey deplorables. The kind of votership that embraces ideas that decent Americans used to find repugnant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You leftists are such mindless robots. You can't even post original thoughts.
> 
> "Beep..Beep...Racist....Beep...Beep...Alt-Right... Beep....Beep...Beep....Deplorables"
> 
> 
> Bunch of parrots! Lmao! Does Hillary's Polly want a cracker?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm simply using the current lingo but the underlying premise is sound. Probably why you won't touch it.
> 
> Colin Powell Calls Trump a 'National Disgrace' in Hacked Email
> “Yup, the whole birther movement was racist,” Powell wrote in an email from Aug. 21, 2016.
> 
> Ryan: Trump's comments about judge are 'textbook' racism
> 
> Donald Trump's criticism of a judge because of his ethnicity are "the textbook definition of racist comments," SpeakerPaul Ryan (R-Wis.) said Tuesday during an event on poverty in Washington D.C.
> 
> "I regret these comments that he made," Ryan said. "I think that should be absolutely disavowed."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you're a parrot with no thoughts of your own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says the guy with no thoughts on the subject for two posts in a row.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No stupid. You changed the subject and now that you are getting teased for being a mindless Hill-Bot.... You want to get back to the OP. That's fine.
> 
> I've already commented on the actual topic, by the way.
Click to expand...



I am discussing the OP stupid.

*Why is the Birther Movement called "racist"?*

You responded to me dope.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Hutch Starskey said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> You leftists are such mindless robots. You can't even post original thoughts.
> 
> "Beep..Beep...Racist....Beep...Beep...Alt-Right... Beep....Beep...Beep....Deplorables"
> 
> 
> Bunch of parrots! Lmao! Does Hillary's Polly want a cracker?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm simply using the current lingo but the underlying premise is sound. Probably why you won't touch it.
> 
> Colin Powell Calls Trump a 'National Disgrace' in Hacked Email
> “Yup, the whole birther movement was racist,” Powell wrote in an email from Aug. 21, 2016.
> 
> Ryan: Trump's comments about judge are 'textbook' racism
> 
> Donald Trump's criticism of a judge because of his ethnicity are "the textbook definition of racist comments," SpeakerPaul Ryan (R-Wis.) said Tuesday during an event on poverty in Washington D.C.
> 
> "I regret these comments that he made," Ryan said. "I think that should be absolutely disavowed."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you're a parrot with no thoughts of your own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says the guy with no thoughts on the subject for two posts in a row.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> You leftists are such mindless robots. You can't even post original thoughts.
> 
> "Beep..Beep...Racist....Beep...Beep...Alt-Right... Beep....Beep...Beep....Deplorables"
> 
> 
> Bunch of parrots! Lmao! Does Hillary's Polly want a cracker?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm simply using the current lingo but the underlying premise is sound. Probably why you won't touch it.
> 
> Colin Powell Calls Trump a 'National Disgrace' in Hacked Email
> “Yup, the whole birther movement was racist,” Powell wrote in an email from Aug. 21, 2016.
> 
> Ryan: Trump's comments about judge are 'textbook' racism
> 
> Donald Trump's criticism of a judge because of his ethnicity are "the textbook definition of racist comments," SpeakerPaul Ryan (R-Wis.) said Tuesday during an event on poverty in Washington D.C.
> 
> "I regret these comments that he made," Ryan said. "I think that should be absolutely disavowed."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you're a parrot with no thoughts of your own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says the guy with no thoughts on the subject for two posts in a row.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No stupid. You changed the subject and now that you are getting teased for being a mindless Hill-Bot.... You want to get back to the OP. That's fine.
> 
> I've already commented on the actual topic, by the way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am discussing the OP stupid.
> 
> *Why is the Birther Movement called "racist"?*
> 
> You responded to me dope.
Click to expand...

I criticized your drone-ish post, dumbass. So how was I going off topic then?


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Picaro said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Give it up. The 'racist' claim has lost any meaning. No one buys it anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WRONG...... For racist asshole yes because racist people are immune. But for decent people that stand against this kind of unwanted behavior will NEVER go away. Stick that your racist brain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody cares if you call them racist anymore. We are entering a new era in votership.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody cares if you call them racist anymore. We are entering a new era in votership.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We certainly are. The era of the dopey deplorables. The kind of votership that embraces ideas that decent Americans used to find repugnant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You leftists are such mindless robots. You can't even post original thoughts.
> 
> "Beep..Beep...Racist....Beep...Beep...Alt-Right... Beep....Beep...Beep....Deplorables"
> 
> 
> Bunch of parrots! Lmao! Does Hillary's Polly want a cracker?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We could post entire threads of examples of what these uneducated ignorant knee jerk reactionary racist parrots claim to be the 'educated and informed'; the fact is the average 8th grade dropout in the 1960's and 1970's is better educated than these 'highly informed Democratic voters' are by a factor of 10. The grade inflation has been through the roof, even at so-called 'Ivy League' scams, where even the most clueless moron can pass for merely showing up most of the time and warming a seat. At Yale over 62% of grades handed out are 'A's' and is soon going to pass 70%, a ridiculous number. No wonder people are home schooling and paying bucks for private schools whenever possible. You can home school your children now for a fraction of what public schools are spending per student and get a far better education.
Click to expand...


http://thehill.com/homenews/house/282463-ryan-trump-comments-textbook-racism

Donald Trump's criticism of a judge because of his ethnicity are "the textbook definition of racist comments," SpeakerPaul Ryan (R-Wis.) said Tuesday during an event on poverty in Washington D.C.

"I regret these comments that he made," Ryan said. "I think that should be absolutely disavowed."


This from the Speaker of the House. Third in line to the presidency and the man who should be the best ally to a Republican president. You can dismiss it if you like but you'd be missing the point per usual.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Picaro said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Give it up. The 'racist' claim has lost any meaning. No one buys it anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WRONG...... For racist asshole yes because racist people are immune. But for decent people that stand against this kind of unwanted behavior will NEVER go away. Stick that your racist brain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody cares if you call them racist anymore. We are entering a new era in votership.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody cares if you call them racist anymore. We are entering a new era in votership.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We certainly are. The era of the dopey deplorables. The kind of votership that embraces ideas that decent Americans used to find repugnant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You leftists are such mindless robots. You can't even post original thoughts.
> 
> "Beep..Beep...Racist....Beep...Beep...Alt-Right... Beep....Beep...Beep....Deplorables"
> 
> 
> Bunch of parrots! Lmao! Does Hillary's Polly want a cracker?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We could post entire threads of examples of what these uneducated ignorant knee jerk reactionary racist parrots claim to be the 'educated and informed'; the fact is the average 8th grade dropout in the 1960's and 1970's is better educated than these 'highly informed Democratic voters' are by a factor of 10. The grade inflation has been through the roof, even at so-called 'Ivy League' scams, where even the most clueless moron can pass for merely showing up most of the time and warming a seat. At Yale over 62% of grades handed out are 'A's' and is soon going to pass 70%, a ridiculous number. No wonder people are home schooling and paying bucks for private schools whenever possible. You can home school your children now for a fraction of what public schools are spending per student and get a far better education.
Click to expand...

They're complete idiots. They think they're smart because they can regurgitate what they've been told, when all that proves is you can retain some information...it says nothing about how intelligent you actually are.

And yeah, I know middle school drop-outs that are infinitely more intelligent than your average college student and graduate. Because they haven't had common sense brainwashed out of them.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm simply using the current lingo but the underlying premise is sound. Probably why you won't touch it.
> 
> Colin Powell Calls Trump a 'National Disgrace' in Hacked Email
> “Yup, the whole birther movement was racist,” Powell wrote in an email from Aug. 21, 2016.
> 
> Ryan: Trump's comments about judge are 'textbook' racism
> 
> Donald Trump's criticism of a judge because of his ethnicity are "the textbook definition of racist comments," SpeakerPaul Ryan (R-Wis.) said Tuesday during an event on poverty in Washington D.C.
> 
> "I regret these comments that he made," Ryan said. "I think that should be absolutely disavowed."
> 
> 
> 
> No you're a parrot with no thoughts of your own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says the guy with no thoughts on the subject for two posts in a row.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm simply using the current lingo but the underlying premise is sound. Probably why you won't touch it.
> 
> Colin Powell Calls Trump a 'National Disgrace' in Hacked Email
> “Yup, the whole birther movement was racist,” Powell wrote in an email from Aug. 21, 2016.
> 
> Ryan: Trump's comments about judge are 'textbook' racism
> 
> Donald Trump's criticism of a judge because of his ethnicity are "the textbook definition of racist comments," SpeakerPaul Ryan (R-Wis.) said Tuesday during an event on poverty in Washington D.C.
> 
> "I regret these comments that he made," Ryan said. "I think that should be absolutely disavowed."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you're a parrot with no thoughts of your own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says the guy with no thoughts on the subject for two posts in a row.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No stupid. You changed the subject and now that you are getting teased for being a mindless Hill-Bot.... You want to get back to the OP. That's fine.
> 
> I've already commented on the actual topic, by the way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am discussing the OP stupid.
> 
> *Why is the Birther Movement called "racist"?*
> 
> You responded to me dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I criticized your drone-ish post, dumbass. So how was I going off topic then?
Click to expand...




OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> I criticized your drone-ish post, dumbass. So how was I going off topic then?



You just answered your own question there dope.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Hutch Starskey said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> WRONG...... For racist asshole yes because racist people are immune. But for decent people that stand against this kind of unwanted behavior will NEVER go away. Stick that your racist brain.
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody cares if you call them racist anymore. We are entering a new era in votership.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody cares if you call them racist anymore. We are entering a new era in votership.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We certainly are. The era of the dopey deplorables. The kind of votership that embraces ideas that decent Americans used to find repugnant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You leftists are such mindless robots. You can't even post original thoughts.
> 
> "Beep..Beep...Racist....Beep...Beep...Alt-Right... Beep....Beep...Beep....Deplorables"
> 
> 
> Bunch of parrots! Lmao! Does Hillary's Polly want a cracker?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We could post entire threads of examples of what these uneducated ignorant knee jerk reactionary racist parrots claim to be the 'educated and informed'; the fact is the average 8th grade dropout in the 1960's and 1970's is better educated than these 'highly informed Democratic voters' are by a factor of 10. The grade inflation has been through the roof, even at so-called 'Ivy League' scams, where even the most clueless moron can pass for merely showing up most of the time and warming a seat. At Yale over 62% of grades handed out are 'A's' and is soon going to pass 70%, a ridiculous number. No wonder people are home schooling and paying bucks for private schools whenever possible. You can home school your children now for a fraction of what public schools are spending per student and get a far better education.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ryan: Trump's comments about judge are 'textbook' racism
> 
> Donald Trump's criticism of a judge because of his ethnicity are "the textbook definition of racist comments," SpeakerPaul Ryan (R-Wis.) said Tuesday during an event on poverty in Washington D.C.
> 
> "I regret these comments that he made," Ryan said. "I think that should be absolutely disavowed."
> 
> 
> This from the Speaker of the House. Third in line to the presidency and the man who should be the best ally to a Republican president. You can dismiss it if you like but you'd be missing the point per usual.
Click to expand...

Paul Ryan was just looking out for himself with that comment. It wasn't racist. The judge is a member of pro-illegal immigrant groups, you imbecile.

He most definitely cannot be fair to Trump.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Hutch Starskey said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> No you're a parrot with no thoughts of your own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says the guy with no thoughts on the subject for two posts in a row.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> No you're a parrot with no thoughts of your own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says the guy with no thoughts on the subject for two posts in a row.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No stupid. You changed the subject and now that you are getting teased for being a mindless Hill-Bot.... You want to get back to the OP. That's fine.
> 
> I've already commented on the actual topic, by the way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am discussing the OP stupid.
> 
> *Why is the Birther Movement called "racist"?*
> 
> You responded to me dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I criticized your drone-ish post, dumbass. So how was I going off topic then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> I criticized your drone-ish post, dumbass. So how was I going off topic then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just answered your own question there dope.
Click to expand...

You're an idiot. Stop replying to me.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> WRONG...... For racist asshole yes because racist people are immune. But for decent people that stand against this kind of unwanted behavior will NEVER go away. Stick that your racist brain.
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody cares if you call them racist anymore. We are entering a new era in votership.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody cares if you call them racist anymore. We are entering a new era in votership.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We certainly are. The era of the dopey deplorables. The kind of votership that embraces ideas that decent Americans used to find repugnant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You leftists are such mindless robots. You can't even post original thoughts.
> 
> "Beep..Beep...Racist....Beep...Beep...Alt-Right... Beep....Beep...Beep....Deplorables"
> 
> 
> Bunch of parrots! Lmao! Does Hillary's Polly want a cracker?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We could post entire threads of examples of what these uneducated ignorant knee jerk reactionary racist parrots claim to be the 'educated and informed'; the fact is the average 8th grade dropout in the 1960's and 1970's is better educated than these 'highly informed Democratic voters' are by a factor of 10. The grade inflation has been through the roof, even at so-called 'Ivy League' scams, where even the most clueless moron can pass for merely showing up most of the time and warming a seat. At Yale over 62% of grades handed out are 'A's' and is soon going to pass 70%, a ridiculous number. No wonder people are home schooling and paying bucks for private schools whenever possible. You can home school your children now for a fraction of what public schools are spending per student and get a far better education.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're complete idiots. They think they're smart because they can regurgitate what they've been told, when all that proves is you can retain some information...it says nothing about how intelligent you actually are.
> 
> And yeah, I know middle school drop-outs that are infinitely more intelligent than your average college student and graduate. Because they haven't had common sense brainwashed out of them.
Click to expand...


Nice slapshot off the board but you missed the net.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody cares if you call them racist anymore. We are entering a new era in votership.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody cares if you call them racist anymore. We are entering a new era in votership.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We certainly are. The era of the dopey deplorables. The kind of votership that embraces ideas that decent Americans used to find repugnant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You leftists are such mindless robots. You can't even post original thoughts.
> 
> "Beep..Beep...Racist....Beep...Beep...Alt-Right... Beep....Beep...Beep....Deplorables"
> 
> 
> Bunch of parrots! Lmao! Does Hillary's Polly want a cracker?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We could post entire threads of examples of what these uneducated ignorant knee jerk reactionary racist parrots claim to be the 'educated and informed'; the fact is the average 8th grade dropout in the 1960's and 1970's is better educated than these 'highly informed Democratic voters' are by a factor of 10. The grade inflation has been through the roof, even at so-called 'Ivy League' scams, where even the most clueless moron can pass for merely showing up most of the time and warming a seat. At Yale over 62% of grades handed out are 'A's' and is soon going to pass 70%, a ridiculous number. No wonder people are home schooling and paying bucks for private schools whenever possible. You can home school your children now for a fraction of what public schools are spending per student and get a far better education.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ryan: Trump's comments about judge are 'textbook' racism
> 
> Donald Trump's criticism of a judge because of his ethnicity are "the textbook definition of racist comments," SpeakerPaul Ryan (R-Wis.) said Tuesday during an event on poverty in Washington D.C.
> 
> "I regret these comments that he made," Ryan said. "I think that should be absolutely disavowed."
> 
> 
> This from the Speaker of the House. Third in line to the presidency and the man who should be the best ally to a Republican president. You can dismiss it if you like but you'd be missing the point per usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Paul Ryan was just looking out for himself with that comment. It wasn't racist. The judge is a member of pro-illegal immigrant groups, you imbecile.
> 
> He most definitely cannot be fair to Trump.
Click to expand...


Yeah that's it dope. Pretend that you know something you don't. It takes a special kind of stupid look past the obvious in favor of the preposterous.


----------



## Dragonlady

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> But respectable people like myself point it out racists like you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give it up. The 'racist' claim has lost any meaning. No one buys it anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WRONG...... For racist asshole yes because racist people are immune. But for decent people that stand against this kind of unwanted behavior will NEVER go away. Stick that your racist brain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody cares if you call them racist anymore. We are entering a new era in votership.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody cares if you call them racist anymore. We are entering a new era in votership.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We certainly are. The era of the dopey deplorables. The kind of votership that embraces ideas that decent Americans used to find repugnant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You leftists are such mindless robots. You can't even post original thoughts.
> 
> "Beep..Beep...Racist....Beep...Beep...Alt-Right... Beep....Beep...Beep....Deplorables"
> 
> 
> Bunch of parrots! Lmao! Does Hillary's Polly want a cracker?
Click to expand...


It wasn't Democrats who were chanting in unison "Lock Her Up" as speaker after speaker lied about Benghazi and Clinton's role in it.  It's awfully difficult not to think that anyone who believes the Benghazi lies, and the other lies about the Clinton that their own investigations have proven to be without basis or evidence, is an idiot.  We're not chanting "Build The Wall" either.

All of the mindless robotic chanting of lies seems to be coming from Trump supporters.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Says the guy with no thoughts on the subject for two posts in a row.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Says the guy with no thoughts on the subject for two posts in a row.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No stupid. You changed the subject and now that you are getting teased for being a mindless Hill-Bot.... You want to get back to the OP. That's fine.
> 
> I've already commented on the actual topic, by the way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am discussing the OP stupid.
> 
> *Why is the Birther Movement called "racist"?*
> 
> You responded to me dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I criticized your drone-ish post, dumbass. So how was I going off topic then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> I criticized your drone-ish post, dumbass. So how was I going off topic then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just answered your own question there dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're an idiot. Stop replying to me.
Click to expand...


----------



## Picaro

Hutch Starskey said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> WRONG...... For racist asshole yes because racist people are immune. But for decent people that stand against this kind of unwanted behavior will NEVER go away. Stick that your racist brain.
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody cares if you call them racist anymore. We are entering a new era in votership.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody cares if you call them racist anymore. We are entering a new era in votership.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We certainly are. The era of the dopey deplorables. The kind of votership that embraces ideas that decent Americans used to find repugnant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You leftists are such mindless robots. You can't even post original thoughts.
> 
> "Beep..Beep...Racist....Beep...Beep...Alt-Right... Beep....Beep...Beep....Deplorables"
> 
> 
> Bunch of parrots! Lmao! Does Hillary's Polly want a cracker?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We could post entire threads of examples of what these uneducated ignorant knee jerk reactionary racist parrots claim to be the 'educated and informed'; the fact is the average 8th grade dropout in the 1960's and 1970's is better educated than these 'highly informed Democratic voters' are by a factor of 10. The grade inflation has been through the roof, even at so-called 'Ivy League' scams, where even the most clueless moron can pass for merely showing up most of the time and warming a seat. At Yale over 62% of grades handed out are 'A's' and is soon going to pass 70%, a ridiculous number. No wonder people are home schooling and paying bucks for private schools whenever possible. You can home school your children now for a fraction of what public schools are spending per student and get a far better education.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> http://thehill.com/homenews/house/282463-ryan-trump-comments-textbook-racism
> 
> Donald Trump's criticism of a judge because of his ethnicity are "the textbook definition of racist comments," SpeakerPaul Ryan (R-Wis.) said Tuesday during an event on poverty in Washington D.C.
> 
> "I regret these comments that he made," Ryan said. "I think that should be absolutely disavowed."
> 
> 
> This from the Speaker of the House. Third in line to the presidency and the man who should be the best ally to a Republican president. You can dismiss it if you like but you'd be missing the point per usual.
Click to expand...


Ryan is one of the Establishment bums the GOP base wants to toss out, so nobody cares what he says; he hands out green cards to labor racketeers like free coupons to his donors and favors as much cheap labor flooding the country as your Democratic racists do. The fact is the 'Judge' is indeed a Mexican nationalist and by definition not an American, as any member of an openly racist and seditious gang like La Raza is.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Dragonlady said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Give it up. The 'racist' claim has lost any meaning. No one buys it anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WRONG...... For racist asshole yes because racist people are immune. But for decent people that stand against this kind of unwanted behavior will NEVER go away. Stick that your racist brain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody cares if you call them racist anymore. We are entering a new era in votership.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody cares if you call them racist anymore. We are entering a new era in votership.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We certainly are. The era of the dopey deplorables. The kind of votership that embraces ideas that decent Americans used to find repugnant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You leftists are such mindless robots. You can't even post original thoughts.
> 
> "Beep..Beep...Racist....Beep...Beep...Alt-Right... Beep....Beep...Beep....Deplorables"
> 
> 
> Bunch of parrots! Lmao! Does Hillary's Polly want a cracker?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It wasn't Democrats who were chanting in unison "Lock Her Up" as speaker after speaker lied about Benghazi and Clinton's role in it.  It's awfully difficult not to think that anyone who believes the Benghazi lies, and the other lies about the Clinton that their own investigations have proven to be without basis or evidence.  We're not chanting "Build The Wall" either.
> 
> All of the mindless robotic chanting of lies seems to be coming from Trump supporters.
Click to expand...

Uh...is this supposed to prove something? It doesn't. You guys constantly parrot the same damn shit your leaders say ..constantly.

And you're answers to everyone who you disagree with is always to accuse them of an 'ism. There's no comparison of that and a bunch of people at a party convention chanting along with the nominee.

We have wanted the wall for a long time, and we also have believed Hillary should've been locked up without anyone telling us to say it.


----------



## Dragonlady

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> They're complete idiots. They think they're smart because they can regurgitate what they've been told, when all that proves is you can retain some information...it says nothing about how intelligent you actually are.
> 
> And yeah, I know middle school drop-outs that are infinitely more intelligent than your average college student and graduate. Because they haven't had common sense brainwashed out of them.



You're confusing intelligence with education.  They are entirely different things.  Intelligence is an innate ability.  Education is what you've learned.  You're obviously educated, but that doesn't mean you have the intelligence to understand what you've learned and apply it.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Dragonlady said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> They're complete idiots. They think they're smart because they can regurgitate what they've been told, when all that proves is you can retain some information...it says nothing about how intelligent you actually are.
> 
> And yeah, I know middle school drop-outs that are infinitely more intelligent than your average college student and graduate. Because they haven't had common sense brainwashed out of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're confusing intelligence with education.  They are entirely different things.  Intelligence is an innate ability.  Education is what you've learned.  You're obviously educated, but that doesn't mean you have the intelligence to understand what you've learned and apply it.
Click to expand...

Education or Indoctrination? I know people who have never gone to college, which morons like Hillary Clinton and the Democratic Party describe as "uneducated".... Who are autodidactic and very educated...self educated.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Liberals think taking courses on white privilege and women's studies is an education because 'college'.

That's political indoctrination, not education.


----------



## Dragonlady

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Paul Ryan was just looking out for himself with that comment. It wasn't racist. The judge is a member of pro-illegal immigrant groups, you imbecile.
> 
> He most definitely cannot be fair to Trump.



Talk about your dronish repetition of Trumps lies, almost verbatim.  Trump lied and you believe him without question.  The Judge is NOT a member of any group which supports illegal immigration.  The Hispanic lawyers group you're referring to focuses on mentoring young Hispanic lawyers who often have problems getting hired into white law firms.  Their initiatives are generally around education and improving networking opportunities within the Hispanic community.  They have never addressed the issue of immigration or made public statements about illegal immigration.  

Nice parroting though.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Dragonlady said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Ryan was just looking out for himself with that comment. It wasn't racist. The judge is a member of pro-illegal immigrant groups, you imbecile.
> 
> He most definitely cannot be fair to Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Talk about your dronish repetition of Trumps lies, almost verbatim.  Trump lied and you believe him without question.  The Judge is NOT a member of any group which supports illegal immigration.  The Hispanic lawyers group you're referring to focuses on mentoring young Hispanic lawyers who often have problems getting hired into white law firms.  Their initiatives are generally around education and improving networking opportunities within the Hispanic community.  They have never addressed the issue of immigration or made public statements about illegal immigration.
> 
> Nice parroting though.
Click to expand...

I didn't parrot anything. I stated the facts. The judge is a member of more than one pro-illegal immigrant groups.

There is no way his bias won't affect his judgement. Nobody has to tell me that. Its obvious. He should've have recused himself regardless if he could actually be fair because his background of associating with radical illegal immigrant groups is a reasonable cause for concern, considering he is going to be presiding over a case involving a guy who said he wanted to deport illegals and build a wall on the southern border.

It would be the right thing to do....but the judge stayed on because he wanted to make sure Trump would get screwed. Because he is a Trump hater.


----------



## rightwinger

Are birthers acting out of racism or extreme stupidity?


Hard to say


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Picaro said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody cares if you call them racist anymore. We are entering a new era in votership.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody cares if you call them racist anymore. We are entering a new era in votership.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We certainly are. The era of the dopey deplorables. The kind of votership that embraces ideas that decent Americans used to find repugnant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You leftists are such mindless robots. You can't even post original thoughts.
> 
> "Beep..Beep...Racist....Beep...Beep...Alt-Right... Beep....Beep...Beep....Deplorables"
> 
> 
> Bunch of parrots! Lmao! Does Hillary's Polly want a cracker?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We could post entire threads of examples of what these uneducated ignorant knee jerk reactionary racist parrots claim to be the 'educated and informed'; the fact is the average 8th grade dropout in the 1960's and 1970's is better educated than these 'highly informed Democratic voters' are by a factor of 10. The grade inflation has been through the roof, even at so-called 'Ivy League' scams, where even the most clueless moron can pass for merely showing up most of the time and warming a seat. At Yale over 62% of grades handed out are 'A's' and is soon going to pass 70%, a ridiculous number. No wonder people are home schooling and paying bucks for private schools whenever possible. You can home school your children now for a fraction of what public schools are spending per student and get a far better education.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> http://thehill.com/homenews/house/282463-ryan-trump-comments-textbook-racism
> 
> Donald Trump's criticism of a judge because of his ethnicity are "the textbook definition of racist comments," SpeakerPaul Ryan (R-Wis.) said Tuesday during an event on poverty in Washington D.C.
> 
> "I regret these comments that he made," Ryan said. "I think that should be absolutely disavowed."
> 
> 
> This from the Speaker of the House. Third in line to the presidency and the man who should be the best ally to a Republican president. You can dismiss it if you like but you'd be missing the point per usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ryan is one of the Establishment bums the GOP base wants to toss out, so nobody cares what he says; he hands out green cards to labor racketeers like free coupons to his donors and favors as much cheap labor flooding the country as your Democratic racists do. The fact is the 'Judge' is indeed a Mexican nationalist and by definition not an American, as any member of an openly racist and seditious gang like La Raza is.
Click to expand...


Ryan is Speaker of the House and at the highest levels of Republican leadership. What he says matters whether you agree or not. Your dopey assessment of the judge points directly to the attitudes being discussed in this thread.


----------



## Dragonlady

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> They're complete idiots. They think they're smart because they can regurgitate what they've been told, when all that proves is you can retain some information...it says nothing about how intelligent you actually are.
> 
> And yeah, I know middle school drop-outs that are infinitely more intelligent than your average college student and graduate. Because they haven't had common sense brainwashed out of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're confusing intelligence with education.  They are entirely different things.  Intelligence is an innate ability.  Education is what you've learned.  You're obviously educated, but that doesn't mean you have the intelligence to understand what you've learned and apply it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Education or Indoctrination? I know people who have never gone to college, which morons like Hillary Clinton and the Democratic Party describe as "uneducated".... Who are autodidactic and very educated...self educated.
Click to expand...


Gee, you're a veritable font of Republican talking points.  

I got news for you dipshit.  Education is not "indoctrination".  That educated people more often than not choose to vote Democrat, shows that their education has taught them that throughout history, successful societies care about all of the people in their nations, not just those who are "like them".  In order for capitalism to succeed, provision has to be made for people who are poor, disabled, and elderly, and for low income workers who are the first and hardest hit when the the economy cycles into recession.  A social safety net is just as critical to the success of a nation, as their infrastructure and their resources.

Home schooling is just a way of hyper-controlling what information your child receives, and shields them from learning about people other than themselves.  And while you're doing all of this "home schooling", charter schooling and religious schools which teach that science is false and Creationism is the truth, American workers are fallling further and further behind their counterparts in the rest of the First World.


----------



## Syriusly

The fact is that while not all Birthers are racists- a very large segment of Birthers are indeed racists- here at USMB that includes among other Stevie the Racist- big Trump supporter- Big Birther- Big racist.

No- it is not racist to question whether a President was born in the United States- but racism is the reason why many Birthers ask that of Barack Obama- and not any other President- ever. 

*Now- if you are still asking that question- after seeing more proof of President Obama's birth in the United States, than you have seen from any other candidate- or President- EVER- then you are just another idiot Birther.*

*If you still think you have some need to see President Obama's college transcripts- a President who will be out of office in a few months- but have no interest in seeing Donald Trump's college transcripts or applications- well then you are just a blindly partisan idiot- and a Birther. *


----------



## Syriusly

Picaro said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it racist to question whether Obama was indeed born in the US or not?
> 
> I dont see how questioning someone's credentials makes someone racist, just because the person is black.  I would still like to see Obama's college application and transcripts, which he has refused to reveal for the last eight years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because these 'progressives' have a very limited vocabulary, and only have a few words they can throw around. What you're seeing here, with posters like 'Syriously' and the others, is the message board equivalent of of a ventriloquist act, like a roomful Howdey Doody puppets appearing to say something, but really they aren't themselves actually capable of thought or speech, just parroting whatever the puppet masters make them appear to be saying; their 'lips' are moving, but there is no 'there' there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL- I have been refuting idiot Birthers for years- with the facts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Birther is just a short hand description for an idiot Birther Konspiracy Theorist who will believe anything- but the Facts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you haven't, all you've ever done is parrot gibberish from others.
Click to expand...


Same here, he's a POS Muslim ws[/QUOTE]

Your post is so hilariously stupid and ironic- you whine about me 'parroting' from others- and then you go on parroting the most stupid of Birthers.

LOL- Birthers- you are such idiots. And your Messiah is Trump


----------



## Syriusly

Picaro said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Give it up. The 'racist' claim has lost any meaning. No one buys it anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WRONG...... For racist asshole yes because racist people are immune. But for decent people that stand against this kind of unwanted behavior will NEVER go away. Stick that your racist brain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody cares if you call them racist anymore. We are entering a new era in votership.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody cares if you call them racist anymore. We are entering a new era in votership.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We certainly are. The era of the dopey deplorables. The kind of votership that embraces ideas that decent Americans used to find repugnant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You leftists are such mindless robots. You can't even post original thoughts.
> 
> "Beep..Beep...Racist....Beep...Beep...Alt-Right... Beep....Beep...Beep....Deplorables"
> 
> 
> Bunch of parrots! Lmao! Does Hillary's Polly want a cracker?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We could post entire threads of examples
Click to expand...


But notice you don't provide any examples at all.

You just parrot what is the meme of right wing nut job web sites.

You haven't posted an original thought in this entire thread.


----------



## rightwinger

While most birthers are just fucking stupid






Their movement is meant to appeal to those who need to delegitimize the first black President with wild, unsupportable claims


----------



## Syriusly

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> But respectable people like myself point it out racists like you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give it up. The 'racist' claim has lost any meaning. No one buys it anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WRONG...... For racist asshole yes because racist people are immune. But for decent people that stand against this kind of unwanted behavior will NEVER go away. Stick that your racist brain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody cares if you call them racist anymore. We are entering a new era in votership.
Click to expand...


Yep- for Trump voters- being a racist is a badge of honor.


----------



## Syriusly

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Without control of the media, we cannot use their methods.
> 
> 
> What we need to do is marginalize the media, and the colleges and Hollywood. "Smear" them with the truth until no one listens to their bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> Or start getting our people into those institutions of influence and turn them around. Problem is, conservatives by nature just want to be left alone and leave others alone...we don't usually go into those fields, leftists do because they want power and control to dictate society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL.........yes because Conservatives never want power..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course some do. But it is clearly something the left craves much more. We want the power to conserve the founding pillars of this country.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Clearly.....which is why Conservatives run for office exactly as often as 'the left'
> 
> Conservative politicians crave power- liberal politicians crave power- they all crave power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes...but conservatives aren't trying to gain power in order to force people to believe lies...the left does.
Click to expand...


LOL- conservatives have been trying to force people to do what you believe is right from the beginning of conservatives.

That you think otherwise is pretty hilarious.


----------



## Syriusly

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm simply using the current lingo but the underlying premise is sound. Probably why you won't touch it.
> 
> Colin Powell Calls Trump a 'National Disgrace' in Hacked Email
> “Yup, the whole birther movement was racist,” Powell wrote in an email from Aug. 21, 2016.
> 
> Ryan: Trump's comments about judge are 'textbook' racism
> 
> Donald Trump's criticism of a judge because of his ethnicity are "the textbook definition of racist comments," SpeakerPaul Ryan (R-Wis.) said Tuesday during an event on poverty in Washington D.C.
> 
> "I regret these comments that he made," Ryan said. "I think that should be absolutely disavowed."
> 
> 
> 
> No you're a parrot with no thoughts of your own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says the guy with no thoughts on the subject for two posts in a row.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm simply using the current lingo but the underlying premise is sound. Probably why you won't touch it.
> 
> Colin Powell Calls Trump a 'National Disgrace' in Hacked Email
> “Yup, the whole birther movement was racist,” Powell wrote in an email from Aug. 21, 2016.
> 
> Ryan: Trump's comments about judge are 'textbook' racism
> 
> Donald Trump's criticism of a judge because of his ethnicity are "the textbook definition of racist comments," SpeakerPaul Ryan (R-Wis.) said Tuesday during an event on poverty in Washington D.C.
> 
> "I regret these comments that he made," Ryan said. "I think that should be absolutely disavowed."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you're a parrot with no thoughts of your own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says the guy with no thoughts on the subject for two posts in a row.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No stupid. You changed the subject and now that you are getting teased for being a mindless Hill-Bot.... You want to get back to the OP. That's fine.
> 
> I've already commented on the actual topic, by the way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am discussing the OP stupid.
> 
> *Why is the Birther Movement called "racist"?*
> 
> You responded to me dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I criticized your drone-ish post, dumbass. So how was I going off topic then?
Click to expand...


In a thread where you have repeatedly posted Birther memes like a good right wing drone- that is pretty ironic and hilarious.


----------



## Syriusly

rightwinger said:


> Are birthers acting out of racism or extreme stupidity?
> 
> 
> Hard to say



Not all Birthers are racists- but all Birthers are extremely stupid- as are all racists. 

And if you find a Birther- you have found a Trump voter.


----------



## Syriusly

I just can't tell you how hilarious I am finding having Birthers and the persons carrying Birther water whine about 'liberals' parroting what others have said.

All Birthers do is parrot the same old refuted lies, slanders, and gossip that one Birther or another came up with. 
And continue to parrot them no matter how many times they are shown to be the falsehoods that they are.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Syriusly said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or start getting our people into those institutions of influence and turn them around. Problem is, conservatives by nature just want to be left alone and leave others alone...we don't usually go into those fields, leftists do because they want power and control to dictate society.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.........yes because Conservatives never want power..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course some do. But it is clearly something the left craves much more. We want the power to conserve the founding pillars of this country.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Clearly.....which is why Conservatives run for office exactly as often as 'the left'
> 
> Conservative politicians crave power- liberal politicians crave power- they all crave power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes...but conservatives aren't trying to gain power in order to force people to believe lies...the left does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL- conservatives have been trying to force people to do what you believe is right from the beginning of conservatives.
> 
> That you think otherwise is pretty hilarious.
Click to expand...

That's bull.


----------



## Picaro

Look how hysterical they're getting, just the same old ad homs over and over again, and of course they can't address the obvious fact that Obama himself claimed to be a Kenyan.. They're just mindless bots, too stupid to make any sense.


----------



## Picaro

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Says the guy with no thoughts on the subject for two posts in a row.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Says the guy with no thoughts on the subject for two posts in a row.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No stupid. You changed the subject and now that you are getting teased for being a mindless Hill-Bot.... You want to get back to the OP. That's fine.
> 
> I've already commented on the actual topic, by the way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am discussing the OP stupid.
> 
> *Why is the Birther Movement called "racist"?*
> 
> You responded to me dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I criticized your drone-ish post, dumbass. So how was I going off topic then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> I criticized your drone-ish post, dumbass. So how was I going off topic then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just answered your own question there dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're an idiot. Stop replying to me.
Click to expand...


they can't help themselves; they have to 'post last', since they think they're 'winning' or something, having no actual points to make.


----------



## rightwinger

Picaro said:


> Look how hysterical they're getting, just the same old ad homs over and over again, and of course they can't address the obvious fact that Obama himself claimed to be a Kenyan.. They're just mindless bots, too stupid to make any sense.


Yea..Obama has been fooling you for the last eight years


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Picaro said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> No stupid. You changed the subject and now that you are getting teased for being a mindless Hill-Bot.... You want to get back to the OP. That's fine.
> 
> I've already commented on the actual topic, by the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am discussing the OP stupid.
> 
> *Why is the Birther Movement called "racist"?*
> 
> You responded to me dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I criticized your drone-ish post, dumbass. So how was I going off topic then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> I criticized your drone-ish post, dumbass. So how was I going off topic then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just answered your own question there dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're an idiot. Stop replying to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they can't help themselves; they have to 'post last', since they think they're 'winning' or something, having no actual points to make.
Click to expand...

I know right? Bunch of weirdos.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

rightwinger said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look how hysterical they're getting, just the same old ad homs over and over again, and of course they can't address the obvious fact that Obama himself claimed to be a Kenyan.. They're just mindless bots, too stupid to make any sense.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea..Obama has been fooling you for the last eight years
Click to expand...

The heck did that have to do with what he said?


----------



## Picaro

Syriusly said:


> Your post is so hilariously stupid and ironic- you whine about me 'parroting' from others- and then you go on parroting the most stupid of Birthers.
> 
> LOL- Birthers- you are such idiots. And your Messiah is Trump



I'm not a 'Birther', moron, and as for Obama, he himself claimed to be a Kenyan, and he also admitted to being a Muslim on a national television show, moron. You idiots just can't refute any of it, you're too stupid to get around what comes out of his own mouth, that's what is 'hilarious, and it's why your 'candidate' is failing miserably and will lose the popular vote by 40 points in November, as there just aren't enough people as dumb as you are who will vote for her, even illiterate illegal aliens aren't helping.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Picaro said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your post is so hilariously stupid and ironic- you whine about me 'parroting' from others- and then you go on parroting the most stupid of Birthers.
> 
> LOL- Birthers- you are such idiots. And your Messiah is Trump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a 'Birther', moron, and as for Obama, he himself claimed to be a Kenyan, and he also admitted to being a Muslim on a national television show, moron. You idiots just can't refute any of it, you're too stupid to get around what comes out of his own mouth, that's what is 'hilarious, and it's why your 'candidate' is failing miserably and will lose the popular vote by 40 points in November, as there just aren't enough people as dumb as you are who will vote for her, even illiterate illegal aliens aren't helping.
Click to expand...

They are liars and that's all they'll ever be. Once you realize that, you stop getting frustrated with their mind-numbing stupidity and constant foolery and just mock them like I do.


----------



## rightwinger

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look how hysterical they're getting, just the same old ad homs over and over again, and of course they can't address the obvious fact that Obama himself claimed to be a Kenyan.. They're just mindless bots, too stupid to make any sense.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea..Obama has been fooling you for the last eight years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The heck did that have to do with what he said?
Click to expand...

Little slow on the uptake aren't you?


----------



## rightwinger

Picaro said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your post is so hilariously stupid and ironic- you whine about me 'parroting' from others- and then you go on parroting the most stupid of Birthers.
> 
> LOL- Birthers- you are such idiots. And your Messiah is Trump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a 'Birther', moron, and as for Obama, he himself claimed to be a Kenyan, and he also admitted to being a Muslim on a national television show, moron. You idiots just can't refute any of it, you're too stupid to get around what comes out of his own mouth, that's what is 'hilarious, and it's why your 'candidate' is failing miserably and will lose the popular vote by 40 points in November, as there just aren't enough people as dumb as you are who will vote for her, even illiterate illegal aliens aren't helping.
Click to expand...


Have to laugh at the inability of conservatives understanding context in the English language


----------



## Syriusly

Picaro said:


> Look how hysterical they're getting, just the same old ad homs over and over again, and of course they can't address the obvious fact that Obama himself claimed to be a Kenyan.. They're just mindless bots, too stupid to make any sense.



LOL- ah the usual Birther lies.

The fact is  that President Obama ever referred to himself as a Kenyan

Birthers never let a good lie get in the way of the facts.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

rightwinger said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look how hysterical they're getting, just the same old ad homs over and over again, and of course they can't address the obvious fact that Obama himself claimed to be a Kenyan.. They're just mindless bots, too stupid to make any sense.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea..Obama has been fooling you for the last eight years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The heck did that have to do with what he said?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Little slow on the uptake aren't you?
Click to expand...

Nope, you must be though. He isn't fooling us, he's fooled you...we don't support Obama, you do.


----------



## Syriusly

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am discussing the OP stupid.
> 
> *Why is the Birther Movement called "racist"?*
> 
> You responded to me dope.
> 
> 
> 
> I criticized your drone-ish post, dumbass. So how was I going off topic then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> I criticized your drone-ish post, dumbass. So how was I going off topic then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just answered your own question there dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're an idiot. Stop replying to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they can't help themselves; they have to 'post last', since they think they're 'winning' or something, having no actual points to make.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know right? Bunch of weirdos.
Click to expand...


LOL- says the 'weirdo' who can't stop himself from wanting to post last.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Syriusly said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> I criticized your drone-ish post, dumbass. So how was I going off topic then?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> I criticized your drone-ish post, dumbass. So how was I going off topic then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just answered your own question there dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're an idiot. Stop replying to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they can't help themselves; they have to 'post last', since they think they're 'winning' or something, having no actual points to make.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know right? Bunch of weirdos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL- says the 'weirdo' who can't stop himself from wanting to post last.
Click to expand...

What are you babbling about woman? Go make me a sandwich.


----------



## Syriusly

Picaro said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your post is so hilariously stupid and ironic- you whine about me 'parroting' from others- and then you go on parroting the most stupid of Birthers.
> 
> LOL- Birthers- you are such idiots. And your Messiah is Trump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a 'Birther', moron, and as for Obama, he himself claimed to be a Kenyan, and he also admitted to being a Muslim on a national television show, moron..
Click to expand...


President Obama never claimed to be a Kenyan- and he never admitted to being a Muslim.

But I do find it amusing that you keep repeating the same old tired Birther lies.


----------



## Syriusly

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> You just answered your own question there dope.
> 
> 
> 
> You're an idiot. Stop replying to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they can't help themselves; they have to 'post last', since they think they're 'winning' or something, having no actual points to make.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know right? Bunch of weirdos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL- says the 'weirdo' who can't stop himself from wanting to post last.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you babbling about woman. Go make me a sandwich.
Click to expand...


LOL- take your hands off of your tiny dick and go make yourself a sandwich.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Syriusly said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your post is so hilariously stupid and ironic- you whine about me 'parroting' from others- and then you go on parroting the most stupid of Birthers.
> 
> LOL- Birthers- you are such idiots. And your Messiah is Trump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a 'Birther', moron, and as for Obama, he himself claimed to be a Kenyan, and he also admitted to being a Muslim on a national television show, moron..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> President Obama never claimed to be a Kenyan- and he never admitted to being a Muslim.
> 
> But I do find it amusing that you keep repeating the same old tired Birther lies.
Click to expand...

Yes he did, he said it flat out, its on video:


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

He says in that video, verbatim quote: " I come from Kenya".


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Syriusly won't even watch it.....she's afraid of the truth. But that's exactly what he said, "I come from Kenya".


----------



## Picaro

Dragonlady said:


> You're confusing intelligence with education.  They are entirely different things.  Intelligence is an innate ability.



They're related, and exercising the brain through constant and increasingly complex challenges does increase intelligence, and substantially so; just because that process failed most Democrats doesn't make it less true.



> ... but that doesn't mean you have the intelligence to understand what you've learned and apply it.



Yes, like those who parrot gibberish over and over again like they're magical chants that will come true by repetition and wishful thinking, 'gay rights' hoaxes and 'noble savages' mythologies are modern examples, and especially all the Xian bashing lunacy seen here daily.



> Gee, you're a veritable font of Republican talking points.



What's 'Republican' about them? Or are you providing us an example of your previous assertion about not being intelligent enough to process information?



> I got news for you dipshit.  Education is not "indoctrination".



You should check with your public school system; they disagree completely with that concept.



> That educated people more often than not choose to vote Democrat, shows that their education has taught them that throughout history, successful societies care about all of the people in their nations, not just those who are "like them"



Zero evidence they're 'more educated', and we have decades of evidence of massive grad inflation that shows the 'education' system has failed the majority of its victims since the late 1970's on. And, they societies that are successful in modern terms are usually not nearly overrun with 'diversity' as you're attempting to lie about here. They aren't overrun with impoverished  illegal aliens bankrupting their school systems, public hospitals, and social safety nets, among just a few examples and driving down already low wages for working class people, all that imaginary 'diversity' your types like to parrot but never own up to its obvious flaws.



> In order for capitalism to succeed, provision has to be made for people who are poor, disabled, and elderly, and for low income workers who are the first and hardest hit when the the economy cycles into recession.  A social safety net is just as critical to the success of a nation, as their infrastructure and their resources.



Democrats all want to make those problems drastically worse, not better, so quit pretending otherwise. They're intent on bankrupting it, and have been for decades.



> Home schooling is just a way of hyper-controlling what information your child receives,



lol like this a bad thing? ...





> and shields them from learning about people other than themselves.


 More horseshit.


> And while you're doing all of this "home schooling", charter schooling and religious schools which teach that science is false and Creationism is the truth,



Oh really? Just what 'science' are they teaching as 'false', again? Oh yeah that ridiculously mathematically improbable speculation there is no empirical evidence for, I forgot ...





> American workers are falling further and further behind their counterparts in the rest of the First World.


 Yes, because without believing in the 'Evolution' fantasy, you can't learn math or how to read and write, how to drive a car, operate a doorknob, etc. lol talk about a ridiculously stupid 'argument'. I bet you think you're educated, too.


----------



## Flopper

Roudy said:


> Why is it racist to question whether Obama was indeed born in the US or not?
> 
> I dont see how questioning someone's credentials makes someone racist, just because the person is black.  I would still like to see Obama's college application and transcripts, which he has refused to reveal for the last eight years.


*The birther conspiracy theory is consider racist because it is directed specifically at the first black president with the sole purpose of discerning him.  Obama's qualifications to run for the office has been questioned more than every white president combined.    Even after both the short form and long form birth certificate were made available and Hawaii officials and witnesses confirmed his birth in Hawaii, opponents continued the harassment.  It is as if these people simple could not believe a black man could become president.    *


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Picaro said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're confusing intelligence with education.  They are entirely different things.  Intelligence is an innate ability.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're related, and exercising the brain through constant and increasingly complex challenges does increase intelligence, and substantially so; just because that process failed most Democrats doesn't make it less true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... but that doesn't mean you have the intelligence to understand what you've learned and apply it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, like those who parrot gibberish over and over again like they're magical chants that will come true by repetition and wishful thinking, 'gay rights' hoaxes and 'noble savages' mythologies are modern examples, and especially all the Xian bashing lunacy seen here daily.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, you're a veritable font of Republican talking points.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's 'Republican' about them? Or are you providing us an example of your previous assertion about not being intelligent enough to process information?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got news for you dipshit.  Education is not "indoctrination".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should check with your public school system; they disagree completely with that concept.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That educated people more often than not choose to vote Democrat, shows that their education has taught them that throughout history, successful societies care about all of the people in their nations, not just those who are "like them"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Zero evidence they're 'more educated', and we have decades of evidence of massive grad inflation that shows the 'education' system has failed the majority of its victims since the late 1970's on. And, they societies that are successful in modern terms are usually not nearly overrun with 'diversity' as you're attempting to lie about here. They aren't overrun with impoverished  illegal aliens bankrupting their school systems, public hospitals, and social safety nets, among just a few examples and driving down already low wages for working class people, all that imaginary 'diversity' your types like to parrot but never own up to its obvious flaws.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In order for capitalism to succeed, provision has to be made for people who are poor, disabled, and elderly, and for low income workers who are the first and hardest hit when the the economy cycles into recession.  A social safety net is just as critical to the success of a nation, as their infrastructure and their resources.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Democrats all want to make those problems drastically worse, not better, so quit pretending otherwise. They're intent on bankrupting it, and have been for decades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Home schooling is just a way of hyper-controlling what information your child receives,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol like this a bad thing? ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and shields them from learning about people other than themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More horseshit.
> 
> 
> 
> And while you're doing all of this "home schooling", charter schooling and religious schools which teach that science is false and Creationism is the truth,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh really? Just what 'science' are they teaching as 'false', again? Oh yeahm that ridiculously mathematically improbable speculation thers is no empirical evidence for, I forgot ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American workers are falling further and further behind their counterparts in the rest of the First World.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, because without believing in the 'Evolution' fantasy, you can't learn math or how to read and write, how to drive a car, operate a doorknob, etc. lol talk about a ridiculously stupid 'argument'. I bet you think you're educated, too.
Click to expand...

Liberals are stupid. As demonstrated by dragonlady.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Syriusly said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're an idiot. Stop replying to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they can't help themselves; they have to 'post last', since they think they're 'winning' or something, having no actual points to make.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know right? Bunch of weirdos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL- says the 'weirdo' who can't stop himself from wanting to post last.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you babbling about woman. Go make me a sandwich.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL- take your hands off of your tiny dick and go make yourself a sandwich.
Click to expand...

Why did Obama not correct his literary agency's listing of him as "Kenyan born", Syriusly?

Barack Obama was still 'Kenyan born' in 2007 according to his literary agency...two months after announcing his bid for the U.S presidency


----------



## Picaro

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> They are liars and that's all they'll ever be. Once you realize that, you stop getting frustrated with their mind-numbing stupidity and constant foolery and just mock them like I do.



Exactly. One can find out exactly what they're going to parrot here over and over, until the next 'talking point' is published, by merely visiting a couple of sites; they're the only places on the Internet they go, yet they think they're 'informed'. They know this because their masters tell them they are.


----------



## Flopper

blastoff said:


> Why?  Ask Hillary.  She started the birther stuff back in '08.  Don't recall now if it was before or after Cigar Bill opined to Teddy Kennedy...a few years ago this guy (implying boy) would be getting us coffee.
> 
> You can take the racist white boy dimocrat out of the south, buy you can't...


*No, Clinton did not start the birther movement.  Anonymous emails believed to be from Hillary supporters questioned his citizenship.  Jim Geraghty, a conservative blogger and contributed to the National Review formulated what is now thought of as the Birther Conspiracy Theory that Obama was born in Kenya and not Hawaii.
*


----------



## Picaro

rightwinger said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your post is so hilariously stupid and ironic- you whine about me 'parroting' from others- and then you go on parroting the most stupid of Birthers.
> 
> LOL- Birthers- you are such idiots. And your Messiah is Trump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a 'Birther', moron, and as for Obama, he himself claimed to be a Kenyan, and he also admitted to being a Muslim on a national television show, moron. You idiots just can't refute any of it, you're too stupid to get around what comes out of his own mouth, that's what is 'hilarious, and it's why your 'candidate' is failing miserably and will lose the popular vote by 40 points in November, as there just aren't enough people as dumb as you are who will vote for her, even illiterate illegal aliens aren't helping.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have to laugh at the inability of conservatives understanding context in the English language
Click to expand...


Well, you'll have to tell us what drugs you're on, since apparently that's the only way your attempt at 'wit' will be interesting.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Flopper said:


> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why?  Ask Hillary.  She started the birther stuff back in '08.  Don't recall now if it was before or after Cigar Bill opined to Teddy Kennedy...a few years ago this guy (implying boy) would be getting us coffee.
> 
> You can take the racist white boy dimocrat out of the south, buy you can't...
> 
> 
> 
> *No, Clinton did not start the birther movement.  Anonymous emails believed to be from Hillary supporters questioned his citizenship.  Jim Geraghty, a conservative blogger and contributed to the National Review formulated what is now thought of as the Birther Conspiracy Theory that Obama was born in Kenya and not Hawaii.*
Click to expand...

If the Hillary supporters didn't start the rumor and Obama wouldn't have lied to his literary agency about being 'Kenyan born', not correcting his lie until two months into his campaign, Jim Geraghty would've had nothing to go on. Don't try to excuse the left and Obama's hand in starting the conspiracy movement.

Barack Obama was still 'Kenyan born' in 2007 according to his literary agency...two months after announcing his bid for the U.S presidency


----------



## Picaro

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're confusing intelligence with education.  They are entirely different things.  Intelligence is an innate ability.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're related, and exercising the brain through constant and increasingly complex challenges does increase intelligence, and substantially so; just because that process failed most Democrats doesn't make it less true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... but that doesn't mean you have the intelligence to understand what you've learned and apply it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, like those who parrot gibberish over and over again like they're magical chants that will come true by repetition and wishful thinking, 'gay rights' hoaxes and 'noble savages' mythologies are modern examples, and especially all the Xian bashing lunacy seen here daily.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, you're a veritable font of Republican talking points.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's 'Republican' about them? Or are you providing us an example of your previous assertion about not being intelligent enough to process information?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got news for you dipshit.  Education is not "indoctrination".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should check with your public school system; they disagree completely with that concept.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That educated people more often than not choose to vote Democrat, shows that their education has taught them that throughout history, successful societies care about all of the people in their nations, not just those who are "like them"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Zero evidence they're 'more educated', and we have decades of evidence of massive grad inflation that shows the 'education' system has failed the majority of its victims since the late 1970's on. And, they societies that are successful in modern terms are usually not nearly overrun with 'diversity' as you're attempting to lie about here. They aren't overrun with impoverished  illegal aliens bankrupting their school systems, public hospitals, and social safety nets, among just a few examples and driving down already low wages for working class people, all that imaginary 'diversity' your types like to parrot but never own up to its obvious flaws.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In order for capitalism to succeed, provision has to be made for people who are poor, disabled, and elderly, and for low income workers who are the first and hardest hit when the the economy cycles into recession.  A social safety net is just as critical to the success of a nation, as their infrastructure and their resources.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Democrats all want to make those problems drastically worse, not better, so quit pretending otherwise. They're intent on bankrupting it, and have been for decades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Home schooling is just a way of hyper-controlling what information your child receives,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol like this a bad thing? ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and shields them from learning about people other than themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More horseshit.
> 
> 
> 
> And while you're doing all of this "home schooling", charter schooling and religious schools which teach that science is false and Creationism is the truth,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh really? Just what 'science' are they teaching as 'false', again? Oh yeahm that ridiculously mathematically improbable speculation thers is no empirical evidence for, I forgot ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American workers are falling further and further behind their counterparts in the rest of the First World.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, because without believing in the 'Evolution' fantasy, you can't learn math or how to read and write, how to drive a car, operate a doorknob, etc. lol talk about a ridiculously stupid 'argument'. I bet you think you're educated, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liberals are stupid. As demonstrated by dragonlady.
Click to expand...


But the Snowflakes all have lots of trophies and high grades n stuff.


----------



## Desperado

Nia88 said:


> Because if Obama were white, no one would question his nationality.


Absolute BS, Anyone that states in their bio they are from Kenya and are running for President of the US would be questioned


----------



## Picaro

Shouldn't the mods place Trigger Warnings at the top of this thread? Some of the Snowflakes are clearly becoming unhinged here.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Picaro said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're confusing intelligence with education.  They are entirely different things.  Intelligence is an innate ability.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're related, and exercising the brain through constant and increasingly complex challenges does increase intelligence, and substantially so; just because that process failed most Democrats doesn't make it less true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... but that doesn't mean you have the intelligence to understand what you've learned and apply it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, like those who parrot gibberish over and over again like they're magical chants that will come true by repetition and wishful thinking, 'gay rights' hoaxes and 'noble savages' mythologies are modern examples, and especially all the Xian bashing lunacy seen here daily.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, you're a veritable font of Republican talking points.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's 'Republican' about them? Or are you providing us an example of your previous assertion about not being intelligent enough to process information?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got news for you dipshit.  Education is not "indoctrination".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should check with your public school system; they disagree completely with that concept.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That educated people more often than not choose to vote Democrat, shows that their education has taught them that throughout history, successful societies care about all of the people in their nations, not just those who are "like them"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Zero evidence they're 'more educated', and we have decades of evidence of massive grad inflation that shows the 'education' system has failed the majority of its victims since the late 1970's on. And, they societies that are successful in modern terms are usually not nearly overrun with 'diversity' as you're attempting to lie about here. They aren't overrun with impoverished  illegal aliens bankrupting their school systems, public hospitals, and social safety nets, among just a few examples and driving down already low wages for working class people, all that imaginary 'diversity' your types like to parrot but never own up to its obvious flaws.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In order for capitalism to succeed, provision has to be made for people who are poor, disabled, and elderly, and for low income workers who are the first and hardest hit when the the economy cycles into recession.  A social safety net is just as critical to the success of a nation, as their infrastructure and their resources.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Democrats all want to make those problems drastically worse, not better, so quit pretending otherwise. They're intent on bankrupting it, and have been for decades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Home schooling is just a way of hyper-controlling what information your child receives,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol like this a bad thing? ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and shields them from learning about people other than themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More horseshit.
> 
> 
> 
> And while you're doing all of this "home schooling", charter schooling and religious schools which teach that science is false and Creationism is the truth,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh really? Just what 'science' are they teaching as 'false', again? Oh yeahm that ridiculously mathematically improbable speculation thers is no empirical evidence for, I forgot ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American workers are falling further and further behind their counterparts in the rest of the First World.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, because without believing in the 'Evolution' fantasy, you can't learn math or how to read and write, how to drive a car, operate a doorknob, etc. lol talk about a ridiculously stupid 'argument'. I bet you think you're educated, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liberals are stupid. As demonstrated by dragonlady.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But the Snowflakes all have lots of trophies and high grades n stuff.
Click to expand...

To make them feel good and think they're smart while being total brainwashed lemmings.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

I know the leftist Obamabots here won't click the link I provided from that notoriously right wing publication, the Daily Mail(lol), so here's a snippet:
"
*Barack Obama was still 'Kenyan born' in 2007 according to his literary agency...two months after announcing his bid for the U.S presidency*
By Beth Stebner17:51 EST 18 May 2012, updated 17:54 EST 18 May 2012







+1

Facebook
Twitter
e-mail
SMS
21comments

Online archive from April 2007 by publishing agency Acton & Dystel has Mr Obama's birthplace listed as Kenya - two months after he announced he was running for president
The same online archive dated two weeks later in April 2007 has changed the current U.S president's birthplace to Hawaii
President Obama published Hawaiian birth certificate last year in hopes to end 'birther' theories
This follows the discovery of a 1991 booklet from Acton & Dystel announcing that the Democrat was ‘born in Kenya and raised in Indonesia and Hawaii.’
Barack Obama's literary agents were still listing the U.S President's birthplace as Kenya in their online author bios two months after he first announced his run for president in 2007.

Viewed on web.archive.org the April 3rd 2007 listing from Acton & Dystel for Mr Obama still touts the then-Democratic junior senator from Illinois as 'born in Kenya'.

Indeed, the short biography even references his now famous speech to the Democratic National Convention which launched Mr Obama to national fame and announced him as potential candidate for the presidency."

Obama is a liar, there is no way he didn't know his literary agency bio said he was from Kenya.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Syriusly tried to say he never saw it yesterday... lmao!


----------



## rightwinger

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look how hysterical they're getting, just the same old ad homs over and over again, and of course they can't address the obvious fact that Obama himself claimed to be a Kenyan.. They're just mindless bots, too stupid to make any sense.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea..Obama has been fooling you for the last eight years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The heck did that have to do with what he said?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Little slow on the uptake aren't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, you must be though. He isn't fooling us, he's fooled you...we don't support Obama, you do.
Click to expand...

Yes....for you know the true story behind the magic negro


----------



## Dragonlady

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Ryan was just looking out for himself with that comment. It wasn't racist. The judge is a member of pro-illegal immigrant groups, you imbecile.
> 
> He most definitely cannot be fair to Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Talk about your dronish repetition of Trumps lies, almost verbatim.  Trump lied and you believe him without question.  The Judge is NOT a member of any group which supports illegal immigration.  The Hispanic lawyers group you're referring to focuses on mentoring young Hispanic lawyers who often have problems getting hired into white law firms.  Their initiatives are generally around education and improving networking opportunities within the Hispanic community.  They have never addressed the issue of immigration or made public statements about illegal immigration.
> 
> Nice parroting though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't parrot anything. I stated the facts. The judge is a member of more than one pro-illegal immigrant groups.
> 
> There is no way his bias won't affect his judgement. Nobody has to tell me that. Its obvious. He should've have recused himself regardless if he could actually be fair because his background of associating with radical illegal immigrant groups is a reasonable cause for concern, considering he is going to be presiding over a case involving a guy who said he wanted to deport illegals and build a wall on the southern border.
> 
> It would be the right thing to do....but the judge stayed on because he wanted to make sure Trump would get screwed. Because he is a Trump hater.
Click to expand...


You now repeated two provable lies: 

1.  The judge is a Mexican national. He's not. He was born in the United States to immigrant parents. 

2.  He is not a member of ANY group which has taken a public stance on illegal immigration or which supports illegal immigrants. 

That you repeat things which Trumpsters parrot verbatim without fact checking, shows that you're as sheeplike and robotic as you claim the left is.


----------



## Syriusly

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your post is so hilariously stupid and ironic- you whine about me 'parroting' from others- and then you go on parroting the most stupid of Birthers.
> 
> LOL- Birthers- you are such idiots. And your Messiah is Trump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a 'Birther', moron, and as for Obama, he himself claimed to be a Kenyan, and he also admitted to being a Muslim on a national television show, moron..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> President Obama never claimed to be a Kenyan- and he never admitted to being a Muslim.
> 
> But I do find it amusing that you keep repeating the same old tired Birther lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes he did, he said it flat out, its on video:
Click to expand...





OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your post is so hilariously stupid and ironic- you whine about me 'parroting' from others- and then you go on parroting the most stupid of Birthers.
> 
> LOL- Birthers- you are such idiots. And your Messiah is Trump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a 'Birther', moron, and as for Obama, he himself claimed to be a Kenyan, and he also admitted to being a Muslim on a national television show, moron..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> President Obama never claimed to be a Kenyan- and he never admitted to being a Muslim.
> 
> But I do find it amusing that you keep repeating the same old tired Birther lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes he did, he said it flat out, its on video:
Click to expand...


My god- you Birthers believe anything put on Youtube! LOL

I hope you haven't bought the Brooklyn Bridge.

YouTube video purporting to show Obama admitting he is not a U.S. citizen far from the truth
If you listen closely, you can hear bad editing. The volume and sound quality of his voice change at key points, such as between "it's true I'm not" and "an American." The video never shows his lips where he makes his key admissions, so you can't see if his lips are in sync with what he's saying. And his audience offers no reaction to what should be a stunning admission.

So where did that portion of the video come from? The logo at the bottom of the video reads obamasnippets.com, which takes you to a YouTube humor channel that features seven videos in which Obama's words have been edited for laughs.

One example is the "Obama DRUNK!" video, where his comments have been slowed to make it sound as if he's intoxicated and hitting on an audience member.

The YouTube channel makes the intent clear: "This is not 'political.' This is just for fun. This is not an 'Anti-Obama' site. This is not a 'Pro-Obama' site. This is an 'Obama Humor' site. . . . All Snippets made with 100% Obama's voice. No imitations! (That would be too easy.)"

The video in which Obama is heard saying "I'm not an American," called "Birthers' Delight - Part 1," includes a disclaimer indicating that it's a spoof.


----------



## Syriusly

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> He says in that video, verbatim quote: " I come from Kenya".





OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> He says in that video, verbatim quote: " I come from Kenya".



Where was that filed OO? When was it filmed?

LOL- Birthers will believe anything.


----------



## Syriusly

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Syriusly won't even watch it.....she's afraid of the truth. But that's exactly what he said, "I come from Kenya".



Offensively won't watch this- because she is afraid of the truth that her Birtherism is such that she is gullible is enough to believe anything on Youtube.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Dragonlady said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Ryan was just looking out for himself with that comment. It wasn't racist. The judge is a member of pro-illegal immigrant groups, you imbecile.
> 
> He most definitely cannot be fair to Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Talk about your dronish repetition of Trumps lies, almost verbatim.  Trump lied and you believe him without question.  The Judge is NOT a member of any group which supports illegal immigration.  The Hispanic lawyers group you're referring to focuses on mentoring young Hispanic lawyers who often have problems getting hired into white law firms.  Their initiatives are generally around education and improving networking opportunities within the Hispanic community.  They have never addressed the issue of immigration or made public statements about illegal immigration.
> 
> Nice parroting though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't parrot anything. I stated the facts. The judge is a member of more than one pro-illegal immigrant groups.
> 
> There is no way his bias won't affect his judgement. Nobody has to tell me that. Its obvious. He should've have recused himself regardless if he could actually be fair because his background of associating with radical illegal immigrant groups is a reasonable cause for concern, considering he is going to be presiding over a case involving a guy who said he wanted to deport illegals and build a wall on the southern border.
> 
> It would be the right thing to do....but the judge stayed on because he wanted to make sure Trump would get screwed. Because he is a Trump hater.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You now repeated two provable lies:
> 
> 1.  The judge is a Mexican national. He's not. He was born in the United States to immigrant parents.
> 
> 2.  He is not a member of ANY group which has taken a public stance on illegal immigration or which supports illegal immigrants.
> 
> That you repeat things which Trumpsters parrot verbatim without fact checking, shows that you're as sheeplike and robotic as you claim the left is.
Click to expand...

I never called him a Mexican national, dummy. That was someone else on the thread.

So now you've been proven a liar and the rest of your post has zero credibility.


----------



## Syriusly

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> they can't help themselves; they have to 'post last', since they think they're 'winning' or something, having no actual points to make.
> 
> 
> 
> I know right? Bunch of weirdos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL- says the 'weirdo' who can't stop himself from wanting to post last.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you babbling about woman. Go make me a sandwich.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL- take your hands off of your tiny dick and go make yourself a sandwich.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why did Obama not correct his literary agency's listing of him as "Kenyan born", Syriusly?
> 
> Barack Obama was still 'Kenyan born' in 2007 according to his literary agency...two months after announcing his bid for the U.S presidency
Click to expand...


No idea. Perhaps he never even saw it. Certainly no one else noticed for 21 years. 

What we do know is that

This is not the source of Birtherism because Birthers didn't find out about it until 4 years after they started Birthering and
That Barack Obama was not the source
_Miriam Goderich edited the text of the bio; she is now a partner at the Dystel & Goderich agency, which lists Obama as one of its current clients. 

"You're undoubtedly aware of the brouhaha stirred up by Breitbart about the erroneous statement in a client list Acton & Dystel published in 1991 (for circulation within the publishing industry only) that Barack Obama was born in Kenya. This was nothing more than a fact checking error by me — an agency assistant at the time," Goderich wrote. "There was never any information given to us by Obama in any of his correspondence or other communications suggesting in any way that he was born in Kenya and not Hawaii. I hope you can communicate to your readers that this was a simple mistake and nothing more." _

Promotional Booklet


----------



## Syriusly

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're confusing intelligence with education.  They are entirely different things.  Intelligence is an innate ability.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're related, and exercising the brain through constant and increasingly complex challenges does increase intelligence, and substantially so; just because that process failed most Democrats doesn't make it less true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... but that doesn't mean you have the intelligence to understand what you've learned and apply it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, like those who parrot gibberish over and over again like they're magical chants that will come true by repetition and wishful thinking, 'gay rights' hoaxes and 'noble savages' mythologies are modern examples, and especially all the Xian bashing lunacy seen here daily.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, you're a veritable font of Republican talking points.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's 'Republican' about them? Or are you providing us an example of your previous assertion about not being intelligent enough to process information?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got news for you dipshit.  Education is not "indoctrination".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should check with your public school system; they disagree completely with that concept.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That educated people more often than not choose to vote Democrat, shows that their education has taught them that throughout history, successful societies care about all of the people in their nations, not just those who are "like them"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Zero evidence they're 'more educated', and we have decades of evidence of massive grad inflation that shows the 'education' system has failed the majority of its victims since the late 1970's on. And, they societies that are successful in modern terms are usually not nearly overrun with 'diversity' as you're attempting to lie about here. They aren't overrun with impoverished  illegal aliens bankrupting their school systems, public hospitals, and social safety nets, among just a few examples and driving down already low wages for working class people, all that imaginary 'diversity' your types like to parrot but never own up to its obvious flaws.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In order for capitalism to succeed, provision has to be made for people who are poor, disabled, and elderly, and for low income workers who are the first and hardest hit when the the economy cycles into recession.  A social safety net is just as critical to the success of a nation, as their infrastructure and their resources.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Democrats all want to make those problems drastically worse, not better, so quit pretending otherwise. They're intent on bankrupting it, and have been for decades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Home schooling is just a way of hyper-controlling what information your child receives,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol like this a bad thing? ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and shields them from learning about people other than themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More horseshit.
> 
> 
> 
> And while you're doing all of this "home schooling", charter schooling and religious schools which teach that science is false and Creationism is the truth,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh really? Just what 'science' are they teaching as 'false', again? Oh yeahm that ridiculously mathematically improbable speculation thers is no empirical evidence for, I forgot ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American workers are falling further and further behind their counterparts in the rest of the First World.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, because without believing in the 'Evolution' fantasy, you can't learn math or how to read and write, how to drive a car, operate a doorknob, etc. lol talk about a ridiculously stupid 'argument'. I bet you think you're educated, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liberals are stupid. As demonstrated by dragonlady.
Click to expand...


Conservatives are stupid- shown by you and every Birther posting here.


----------



## Syriusly

Picaro said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are liars and that's all they'll ever be. Once you realize that, you stop getting frustrated with their mind-numbing stupidity and constant foolery and just mock them like I do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. One can find out exactly what they're going to parrot here over and over, until the next 'talking point' is published, by merely visiting a couple of sites; they're the only places on the Internet they go, yet they think they're 'informed'. They know this because their masters tell them they are.
Click to expand...

LOL- yet you and the rest of the Birthers have nothing but lies, speculation and innuendo- if you couldn't lie- you would have to stop posting.


----------



## Syriusly

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why?  Ask Hillary.  She started the birther stuff back in '08.  Don't recall now if it was before or after Cigar Bill opined to Teddy Kennedy...a few years ago this guy (implying boy) would be getting us coffee.
> 
> You can take the racist white boy dimocrat out of the south, buy you can't...
> 
> 
> 
> *No, Clinton did not start the birther movement.  Anonymous emails believed to be from Hillary supporters questioned his citizenship.  Jim Geraghty, a conservative blogger and contributed to the National Review formulated what is now thought of as the Birther Conspiracy Theory that Obama was born in Kenya and not Hawaii.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the Hillary supporters didn't start the rumor and Obama wouldn't have lied to his literary agency about being 'Kenyan born', not correcting his lie until two months into his campaign, Jim Geraghty wy
Click to expand...


No evidence that Jim Geraghty ever knew about the obscure pamphlet.

No Birther knew about the obscure pamphlet until 2012- after a full 4 years of Orly Taitz and WND going down the Birther rabbit hole- and a whole year after King Birther Donald Trump went down the Birther rabbit hole.

You do seem to have problems with time lines.


----------



## Syriusly

Desperado said:


> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because if Obama were white, no one would question his nationality.
> 
> 
> 
> Absolute BS, Anyone that states in their bio they are from Kenya and are running for President of the US would be questioned
Click to expand...


In 2008 not a single Birther in the United States knew about the error in the promotional brochure about Barack Obama.

Apparently you think that something they found out about in 2012 was the reason they became birthers in 2008.

LOL


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Syriusly said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why?  Ask Hillary.  She started the birther stuff back in '08.  Don't recall now if it was before or after Cigar Bill opined to Teddy Kennedy...a few years ago this guy (implying boy) would be getting us coffee.
> 
> You can take the racist white boy dimocrat out of the south, buy you can't...
> 
> 
> 
> *No, Clinton did not start the birther movement.  Anonymous emails believed to be from Hillary supporters questioned his citizenship.  Jim Geraghty, a conservative blogger and contributed to the National Review formulated what is now thought of as the Birther Conspiracy Theory that Obama was born in Kenya and not Hawaii.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the Hillary supporters didn't start the rumor and Obama wouldn't have lied to his literary agency about being 'Kenyan born', not correcting his lie until two months into his campaign, Jim Geraghty wy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No evidence that Jim Geraghty ever knew about the obscure pamphlet.
> 
> No Birther knew about the obscure pamphlet until 2012- after a full 4 years of Orly Taitz and WND going down the Birther rabbit hole- and a whole year after King Birther Donald Trump went down the Birther rabbit hole.
> 
> You do seem to have problems with time lines.
Click to expand...

The only thing I care about in this whole matter is why Obama lied to people and said he was born in Kenya. They didn't just make it up.


----------



## Syriusly

Picaro said:


> Shouldn't the mods place Trigger Warnings at the top of this thread? Some of the Snowflakes are clearly becoming unhinged here.



Poor Picaro- starting to lose it so badly he is hoping for mod intervention- lol


----------



## Syriusly

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why?  Ask Hillary.  She started the birther stuff back in '08.  Don't recall now if it was before or after Cigar Bill opined to Teddy Kennedy...a few years ago this guy (implying boy) would be getting us coffee.
> 
> You can take the racist white boy dimocrat out of the south, buy you can't...
> 
> 
> 
> *No, Clinton did not start the birther movement.  Anonymous emails believed to be from Hillary supporters questioned his citizenship.  Jim Geraghty, a conservative blogger and contributed to the National Review formulated what is now thought of as the Birther Conspiracy Theory that Obama was born in Kenya and not Hawaii.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the Hillary supporters didn't start the rumor and Obama wouldn't have lied to his literary agency about being 'Kenyan born', not correcting his lie until two months into his campaign, Jim Geraghty wy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No evidence that Jim Geraghty ever knew about the obscure pamphlet.
> 
> No Birther knew about the obscure pamphlet until 2012- after a full 4 years of Orly Taitz and WND going down the Birther rabbit hole- and a whole year after King Birther Donald Trump went down the Birther rabbit hole.
> 
> You do seem to have problems with time lines.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only thing I care about in this whole matter is why Obama lied to people and said he was born in Kenya. They didn't just make it up.
Click to expand...


So you have a problem with facts.

Why do you lie and claim that President Obama lied to people and said he was born in Kenya?


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Syriusly said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why?  Ask Hillary.  She started the birther stuff back in '08.  Don't recall now if it was before or after Cigar Bill opined to Teddy Kennedy...a few years ago this guy (implying boy) would be getting us coffee.
> 
> You can take the racist white boy dimocrat out of the south, buy you can't...
> 
> 
> 
> *No, Clinton did not start the birther movement.  Anonymous emails believed to be from Hillary supporters questioned his citizenship.  Jim Geraghty, a conservative blogger and contributed to the National Review formulated what is now thought of as the Birther Conspiracy Theory that Obama was born in Kenya and not Hawaii.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the Hillary supporters didn't start the rumor and Obama wouldn't have lied to his literary agency about being 'Kenyan born', not correcting his lie until two months into his campaign, Jim Geraghty wy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No evidence that Jim Geraghty ever knew about the obscure pamphlet.
> 
> No Birther knew about the obscure pamphlet until 2012- after a full 4 years of Orly Taitz and WND going down the Birther rabbit hole- and a whole year after King Birther Donald Trump went down the Birther rabbit hole.
> 
> You do seem to have problems with time lines.
Click to expand...

Forget the pamphlet....it was also on the literary agency's website bio of Obama two months into his campaign for 2008. Explain....


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Syriusly said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why?  Ask Hillary.  She started the birther stuff back in '08.  Don't recall now if it was before or after Cigar Bill opined to Teddy Kennedy...a few years ago this guy (implying boy) would be getting us coffee.
> 
> You can take the racist white boy dimocrat out of the south, buy you can't...
> 
> 
> 
> *No, Clinton did not start the birther movement.  Anonymous emails believed to be from Hillary supporters questioned his citizenship.  Jim Geraghty, a conservative blogger and contributed to the National Review formulated what is now thought of as the Birther Conspiracy Theory that Obama was born in Kenya and not Hawaii.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the Hillary supporters didn't start the rumor and Obama wouldn't have lied to his literary agency about being 'Kenyan born', not correcting his lie until two months into his campaign, Jim Geraghty wy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No evidence that Jim Geraghty ever knew about the obscure pamphlet.
> 
> No Birther knew about the obscure pamphlet until 2012- after a full 4 years of Orly Taitz and WND going down the Birther rabbit hole- and a whole year after King Birther Donald Trump went down the Birther rabbit hole.
> 
> You do seem to have problems with time lines.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only thing I care about in this whole matter is why Obama lied to people and said he was born in Kenya. They didn't just make it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you have a problem with facts.
> 
> Why do you lie and claim that President Obama lied to people and said he was born in Kenya?
Click to expand...

I didn't because he did say it.... To more than one person too....and it was in his bio on his literary agency's website up until two years into his campaign. Explain....


----------



## Syriusly

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The media hacks keep telling everyone that anybody who questioned whether Obama was truly born in the US, has to be a racist. I don't understand why.
> 
> 
> 
> Because they're left wing morons. And actually, when it all boils down...Obama is the main person responsible for the birther movement. Back when he was a 'constitutional law professor'(which he really wasn't, he was a glorified teacher's assistant pretty much), a brochure or booklet of some sort was put out with short bios on university staff at the time....The booklet/brochure said Obama was born in Kenya and he made absolutely no effort to correct it. If he would've corrected it way back then....birtherism would have never been a thing.
Click to expand...


Speaking of 'lying'- this one is the doozy you made up in your first post- which has most of everything wrong- but the flat out lie is your claim that if only Barack Obama had corrected the error in his bio made in 1991- Birtherism would have never been a thing.

But no one heard about that pamphlet until 2012 - a full 4 years after Birthers started making their stupid claims.

Until Breitbart published the pamphlet- not a single Birther referenced the pamphlet- but Birthers mentioned Kenyan birth certificates that a convicted con man supposedly had for sale.....but never the pamphlet.

So OO- why did you lie about the pamphlet?


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Syriusly said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The media hacks keep telling everyone that anybody who questioned whether Obama was truly born in the US, has to be a racist. I don't understand why.
> 
> 
> 
> Because they're left wing morons. And actually, when it all boils down...Obama is the main person responsible for the birther movement. Back when he was a 'constitutional law professor'(which he really wasn't, he was a glorified teacher's assistant pretty much), a brochure or booklet of some sort was put out with short bios on university staff at the time....The booklet/brochure said Obama was born in Kenya and he made absolutely no effort to correct it. If he would've corrected it way back then....birtherism would have never been a thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Speaking of 'lying'- this one is the doozy you made up in your first post- which has most of everything wrong- but the flat out lie is your claim that if only Barack Obama had corrected the error in his bio made in 1991- Birtherism would have never been a thing.
> 
> But no one heard about that pamphlet until 2012 - a full 4 years after Birthers started making their stupid claims.
> 
> Until Breitbart published the pamphlet- not a single Birther referenced the pamphlet- but Birthers mentioned Kenyan birth certificates that a convicted con man supposedly had for sale.....but never the pamphlet.
> 
> So OO- why did you lie about the pamphlet?
Click to expand...

*Barack Obama was still 'Kenyan born' in 2007 according to his literary agency...two months after announcing his bid for the U.S presidency*
By Beth Stebner17:51 EST 18 May 2012, updated 17:54 EST 18 May 2012






+1

Facebook
Twitter
e-mail
SMS
21comments

Online archive from April 2007 by publishing agency Acton & Dystel has Mr Obama's birthplace listed as Kenya - two months after he announced he was running for president
The same online archive dated two weeks later in April 2007 has changed the current U.S president's birthplace to Hawaii
President Obama published Hawaiian birth certificate last year in hopes to end 'birther' theories
This follows the discovery of a 1991 booklet from Acton & Dystel announcing that the Democrat was ‘born in Kenya and raised in Indonesia and Hawaii.’
Barack Obama's literary agents were still listing the U.S President's birthplace as Kenya in their online author bios two months after he first announced his run for president in 2007.

Viewed on web.archive.org the April 3rd 2007 listing from Acton & Dystel for Mr Obama still touts the then-Democratic junior senator from Illinois as 'born in Kenya'.

Indeed, the short biography even references his now famous speech to the Democratic National Convention which launched Mr Obama to national fame and announced him as potential candidate for the presidency.


----------



## Syriusly

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why?  Ask Hillary.  She started the birther stuff back in '08.  Don't recall now if it was before or after Cigar Bill opined to Teddy Kennedy...a few years ago this guy (implying boy) would be getting us coffee.
> 
> You can take the racist white boy dimocrat out of the south, buy you can't...
> 
> 
> 
> *No, Clinton did not start the birther movement.  Anonymous emails believed to be from Hillary supporters questioned his citizenship.  Jim Geraghty, a conservative blogger and contributed to the National Review formulated what is now thought of as the Birther Conspiracy Theory that Obama was born in Kenya and not Hawaii.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the Hillary supporters didn't start the rumor and Obama wouldn't have lied to his literary agency about being 'Kenyan born', not correcting his lie until two months into his campaign, Jim Geraghty wy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No evidence that Jim Geraghty ever knew about the obscure pamphlet.
> 
> No Birther knew about the obscure pamphlet until 2012- after a full 4 years of Orly Taitz and WND going down the Birther rabbit hole- and a whole year after King Birther Donald Trump went down the Birther rabbit hole.
> 
> You do seem to have problems with time lines.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Forget the pamphlet....it was also on the literary agency's website bio of Obama two months into his campaign for 2008. Explain....
Click to expand...


That is the pamphlet-the pamphlet- the website- same thing- again- no Birther noticed it- no one apparently noticed it- not for 4 years.

Explain how the pamphlet is the cause of Birtherism when no Birthers had seen it until 4 years after they started a Birthering.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Thems the facts, Syriusly. Plenty of people saw it, and nobody told Obama about it until two years into his campaign? Explain....don't ask me a question until you explain that.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Syriusly said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why?  Ask Hillary.  She started the birther stuff back in '08.  Don't recall now if it was before or after Cigar Bill opined to Teddy Kennedy...a few years ago this guy (implying boy) would be getting us coffee.
> 
> You can take the racist white boy dimocrat out of the south, buy you can't...
> 
> 
> 
> *No, Clinton did not start the birther movement.  Anonymous emails believed to be from Hillary supporters questioned his citizenship.  Jim Geraghty, a conservative blogger and contributed to the National Review formulated what is now thought of as the Birther Conspiracy Theory that Obama was born in Kenya and not Hawaii.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the Hillary supporters didn't start the rumor and Obama wouldn't have lied to his literary agency about being 'Kenyan born', not correcting his lie until two months into his campaign, Jim Geraghty wy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No evidence that Jim Geraghty ever knew about the obscure pamphlet.
> 
> No Birther knew about the obscure pamphlet until 2012- after a full 4 years of Orly Taitz and WND going down the Birther rabbit hole- and a whole year after King Birther Donald Trump went down the Birther rabbit hole.
> 
> You do seem to have problems with time lines.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Forget the pamphlet....it was also on the literary agency's website bio of Obama two months into his campaign for 2008. Explain....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is the pamphlet-the pamphlet- the website- same thing- again- no Birther noticed it- no one apparently noticed it- not for 4 years.
> 
> Explain how the pamphlet is the cause of Birtherism when no Birthers had seen it until 4 years after they started a Birthering.
Click to expand...

*"Barack Obama was still 'Kenyan born' in 2007 according to his literary agency...two months after announcing his bid for the U.S presidency*
By Beth Stebner17:51 EST 18 May 2012, updated 17:54 EST 18 May 2012







+1

Facebook
Twitter
e-mail
SMS
21comments

Online archive from April 2007 by publishing agency Acton & Dystel has Mr Obama's birthplace listed as Kenya - two months after he announced he was running for president
The same online archive dated two weeks later in April 2007 has changed the current U.S president's birthplace to Hawaii
President Obama published Hawaiian birth certificate last year in hopes to end 'birther' theories
This follows the discovery of a 1991 booklet from Acton & Dystel announcing that the Democrat was ‘born in Kenya and raised in Indonesia and Hawaii.’
Barack Obama's literary agents were still listing the U.S President's birthplace as Kenya in their online author bios two months after he first announced his run for president in 2007.

Viewed on web.archive.org the April 3rd 2007 listing from Acton & Dystel for Mr Obama still touts the then-Democratic junior senator from Illinois as 'born in Kenya'.

Indeed, the short biography even references his now famous speech to the Democratic National Convention which launched Mr Obama to national fame and announced him as potential candidate for the presidency."


Explain....


----------



## Syriusly

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The media hacks keep telling everyone that anybody who questioned whether Obama was truly born in the US, has to be a racist. I don't understand why.
> 
> 
> 
> Because they're left wing morons. And actually, when it all boils down...Obama is the main person responsible for the birther movement. Back when he was a 'constitutional law professor'(which he really wasn't, he was a glorified teacher's assistant pretty much), a brochure or booklet of some sort was put out with short bios on university staff at the time....The booklet/brochure said Obama was born in Kenya and he made absolutely no effort to correct it. If he would've corrected it way back then....birtherism would have never been a thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Speaking of 'lying'- this one is the doozy you made up in your first post- which has most of everything wrong- but the flat out lie is your claim that if only Barack Obama had corrected the error in his bio made in 1991- Birtherism would have never been a thing.
> 
> But no one heard about that pamphlet until 2012 - a full 4 years after Birthers started making their stupid claims.
> 
> Until Breitbart published the pamphlet- not a single Birther referenced the pamphlet- but Birthers mentioned Kenyan birth certificates that a convicted con man supposedly had for sale.....but never the pamphlet.
> 
> So OO- why did you lie about the pamphlet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Barack Obama was still 'Kenyan born' in 2007 according to his literary agency...two months after announcing his bid for the U.S presidency*.
Click to expand...


*Origins:* * In May 2012 t*he web site Breitbart.com published a copy of a promotional booklet produced in 1991 by the literary agency Acton & Dystel showcasing their roster of writers, among whom was a young man named Barack Obama. This booklet was of particular interest because it included a brief biographical sketch which described the future President as having been born in Kenya:

*First Birthers: 2008.*

What kind of time machine do you think Birthers were using to go to 2012 to find out about the pamphlet?


----------



## Syriusly

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Thems the facts, Syriusly. Plenty of people saw it, and nobody told Obama about it until two years into his campaign? Explain....don't ask me a question until you explain that.



Apparently no one saw it. 

Since no one noticed it until 2012.

When Breitbart brought it to Birthers attention and you have been talking about it ever since.

And those are the facts.

2008 Birthers started Birthering
2012 Birthers found out about the error in the pamphlet.
2016- Offensive blames the pamphlet for Birthers believing their idiocy.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

You'll never address the facts because you are a liar. We are done here. If you can't answer my questions first, I'm not answering yours. 

If you want to explain why he let the error stay on the website, of the same company that made the 1991 pamphlets, for so long....I will answer yours.


----------



## Syriusly

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> *No, Clinton did not start the birther movement.  Anonymous emails believed to be from Hillary supporters questioned his citizenship.  Jim Geraghty, a conservative blogger and contributed to the National Review formulated what is now thought of as the Birther Conspiracy Theory that Obama was born in Kenya and not Hawaii.*
> 
> 
> 
> If the Hillary supporters didn't start the rumor and Obama wouldn't have lied to his literary agency about being 'Kenyan born', not correcting his lie until two months into his campaign, Jim Geraghty wy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No evidence that Jim Geraghty ever knew about the obscure pamphlet.
> 
> No Birther knew about the obscure pamphlet until 2012- after a full 4 years of Orly Taitz and WND going down the Birther rabbit hole- and a whole year after King Birther Donald Trump went down the Birther rabbit hole.
> 
> You do seem to have problems with time lines.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Forget the pamphlet....it was also on the literary agency's website bio of Obama two months into his campaign for 2008. Explain....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is the pamphlet-the pamphlet- the website- same thing- again- no Birther noticed it- no one apparently noticed it- not for 4 years.
> 
> Explain how the pamphlet is the cause of Birtherism when no Birthers had seen it until 4 years after they started a Birthering.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"Barack Obama was still 'Kenyan born' in 2007 according to his literary agency...two months after announcing his bid for the U.S presidency*
> By Beth Stebner17:51 EST 18 May 2012, updated 17:54 EST 18 May 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1
> 
> Facebook
> Twitter
> e-mail
> SMS
> 21comments
> 
> Online archive from April 2007 by publishing agency Acton & Dystel has Mr Obama's birthplace listed as Kenya - two months after he announced he was running for president
> The same online archive dated two weeks later in April 2007 has changed the current U.S president's birthplace to Hawaii
> President Obama published Hawaiian birth certificate last year in hopes to end 'birther' theories
> This follows the discovery of a 1991 booklet from Acton & Dystel announcing that the Democrat was ‘born in Kenya and raised in Indonesia and Hawaii.’
> Barack Obama's literary agents were still listing the U.S President's birthplace as Kenya in their online author bios two months after he first announced his run for president in 2007.
> 
> Viewed on web.archive.org the April 3rd 2007 listing from Acton & Dystel for Mr Obama still touts the then-Democratic junior senator from Illinois as 'born in Kenya'.
> 
> Indeed, the short biography even references his now famous speech to the Democratic National Convention which launched Mr Obama to national fame and announced him as potential candidate for the presidency."
> 
> 
> Explain....
Click to expand...


*Origins:*   In May 2012 the web site Breitbart.com published a copy of a promotional booklet produced in 1991 by the literary agency Acton & Dystel showcasing their roster of writers, among whom was a young man named Barack Obama. This booklet was of particular interest because it included a brief biographical sketch which described the future President as having been born in Kenya:

The editor of the biographical text about Barack Obama which was included in the booklet maintained that the mention of Kenya was an error on her part and was not based on any information provided to her by Obama himself: 
* Miriam Goderich edited the text of the bio; she is now a partner at the Dystel & Goderich agency, which lists Obama as one of its current clients. 

"You're undoubtedly aware of the brouhaha stirred up by Breitbart about the erroneous statement in a client list Acton & Dystel published in 1991 (for circulation within the publishing industry only) that Barack Obama was born in Kenya. This was nothing more than a fact checking error by me — an agency assistant at the time," Goderich wrote. "There was never any information given to us by Obama in any of his correspondence or other communications suggesting in any way that he was born in Kenya and not Hawaii. I hope you can communicate to your readers that this was a simple mistake and nothing more." *

A _New York Times_ article about Barack Obama published in 1990, a year before the Acton & Dystel promotional booklet was issued, identified his birthplace as Hawaii.

I can explain what happened.

I can't explain your gullibility.


----------



## Syriusly

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> You'll never address the facts because you are a liar. We are done here. If you can't answer my questions first, I'm not answering yours.
> 
> If you want to explain why he let the error stay on the website, of the same company that made the 1991 pamphlets, for so long....I will answer yours.



LOL-  and why do you want my speculation? 

I prefer the facts.

The Facts are clear.

2008 Birthers started Birthering
2012 Birthers found out about the error in the pamphlet.
2016- Offensive blames the pamphlet for Birthers believing their idiocy.

Birthers are soooo gullible.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Syriusly said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the Hillary supporters didn't start the rumor and Obama wouldn't have lied to his literary agency about being 'Kenyan born', not correcting his lie until two months into his campaign, Jim Geraghty wy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No evidence that Jim Geraghty ever knew about the obscure pamphlet.
> 
> No Birther knew about the obscure pamphlet until 2012- after a full 4 years of Orly Taitz and WND going down the Birther rabbit hole- and a whole year after King Birther Donald Trump went down the Birther rabbit hole.
> 
> You do seem to have problems with time lines.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Forget the pamphlet....it was also on the literary agency's website bio of Obama two months into his campaign for 2008. Explain....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is the pamphlet-the pamphlet- the website- same thing- again- no Birther noticed it- no one apparently noticed it- not for 4 years.
> 
> Explain how the pamphlet is the cause of Birtherism when no Birthers had seen it until 4 years after they started a Birthering.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"Barack Obama was still 'Kenyan born' in 2007 according to his literary agency...two months after announcing his bid for the U.S presidency*
> By Beth Stebner17:51 EST 18 May 2012, updated 17:54 EST 18 May 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1
> 
> Facebook
> Twitter
> e-mail
> SMS
> 21comments
> 
> Online archive from April 2007 by publishing agency Acton & Dystel has Mr Obama's birthplace listed as Kenya - two months after he announced he was running for president
> The same online archive dated two weeks later in April 2007 has changed the current U.S president's birthplace to Hawaii
> President Obama published Hawaiian birth certificate last year in hopes to end 'birther' theories
> This follows the discovery of a 1991 booklet from Acton & Dystel announcing that the Democrat was ‘born in Kenya and raised in Indonesia and Hawaii.’
> Barack Obama's literary agents were still listing the U.S President's birthplace as Kenya in their online author bios two months after he first announced his run for president in 2007.
> 
> Viewed on web.archive.org the April 3rd 2007 listing from Acton & Dystel for Mr Obama still touts the then-Democratic junior senator from Illinois as 'born in Kenya'.
> 
> Indeed, the short biography even references his now famous speech to the Democratic National Convention which launched Mr Obama to national fame and announced him as potential candidate for the presidency."
> 
> 
> Explain....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Origins:*   In May 2012 the web site Breitbart.com published a copy of a promotional booklet produced in 1991 by the literary agency Acton & Dystel showcasing their roster of writers, among whom was a young man named Barack Obama. This booklet was of particular interest because it included a brief biographical sketch which described the future President as having been born in Kenya:
> 
> The editor of the biographical text about Barack Obama which was included in the booklet maintained that the mention of Kenya was an error on her part and was not based on any information provided to her by Obama himself:
> * Miriam Goderich edited the text of the bio; she is now a partner at the Dystel & Goderich agency, which lists Obama as one of its current clients.
> 
> "You're undoubtedly aware of the brouhaha stirred up by Breitbart about the erroneous statement in a client list Acton & Dystel published in 1991 (for circulation within the publishing industry only) that Barack Obama was born in Kenya. This was nothing more than a fact checking error by me — an agency assistant at the time," Goderich wrote. "There was never any information given to us by Obama in any of his correspondence or other communications suggesting in any way that he was born in Kenya and not Hawaii. I hope you can communicate to your readers that this was a simple mistake and nothing more." *
> 
> A _New York Times_ article about Barack Obama published in 1990, a year before the Acton & Dystel promotional booklet was issued, identified his birthplace as Hawaii.
> 
> I can explain what happened.
> 
> I can't explain your gullibility.
Click to expand...

That's not answering my question. That's no explanation for why it took so long to be corrected.


Come on now....you can do it!


----------



## Syriusly

Syriusly said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The media hacks keep telling everyone that anybody who questioned whether Obama was truly born in the US, has to be a racist. I don't understand why.
> 
> 
> 
> Because they're left wing morons. And actually, when it all boils down...Obama is the main person responsible for the birther movement. Back when he was a 'constitutional law professor'(which he really wasn't, he was a glorified teacher's assistant pretty much), a brochure or booklet of some sort was put out with short bios on university staff at the time....The booklet/brochure said Obama was born in Kenya and he made absolutely no effort to correct it. If he would've corrected it way back then....birtherism would have never been a thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Speaking of 'lying'- this one is the doozy you made up in your first post- which has most of everything wrong- but the flat out lie is your claim that if only Barack Obama had corrected the error in his bio made in 1991- Birtherism would have never been a thing.
> 
> But no one heard about that pamphlet until 2012 - a full 4 years after Birthers started making their stupid claims.
> 
> Until Breitbart published the pamphlet- not a single Birther referenced the pamphlet- but Birthers mentioned Kenyan birth certificates that a convicted con man supposedly had for sale.....but never the pamphlet.
> 
> So OO- why did you lie about the pamphlet?
Click to expand...


Still waiting for OO to explain from his second post why he lied.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Syriusly said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The media hacks keep telling everyone that anybody who questioned whether Obama was truly born in the US, has to be a racist. I don't understand why.
> 
> 
> 
> Because they're left wing morons. And actually, when it all boils down...Obama is the main person responsible for the birther movement. Back when he was a 'constitutional law professor'(which he really wasn't, he was a glorified teacher's assistant pretty much), a brochure or booklet of some sort was put out with short bios on university staff at the time....The booklet/brochure said Obama was born in Kenya and he made absolutely no effort to correct it. If he would've corrected it way back then....birtherism would have never been a thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Speaking of 'lying'- this one is the doozy you made up in your first post- which has most of everything wrong- but the flat out lie is your claim that if only Barack Obama had corrected the error in his bio made in 1991- Birtherism would have never been a thing.
> 
> But no one heard about that pamphlet until 2012 - a full 4 years after Birthers started making their stupid claims.
> 
> Until Breitbart published the pamphlet- not a single Birther referenced the pamphlet- but Birthers mentioned Kenyan birth certificates that a convicted con man supposedly had for sale.....but never the pamphlet.
> 
> So OO- why did you lie about the pamphlet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still waiting for OO to explain from his second post why he lied.
Click to expand...

Nobody saw it.... Lol. Too funny.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

The fucking guy was a Senator, running for president later on,  made book deals through the agency... But nobody saw it?


You've got to be the dumbest person on earth to believe that. You are purposely being obtuse and dishonest.

I didn't lie.


----------



## Syriusly

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The media hacks keep telling everyone that anybody who questioned whether Obama was truly born in the US, has to be a racist. I don't understand why.
> 
> 
> 
> Because they're left wing morons. And actually, when it all boils down...Obama is the main person responsible for the birther movement. Back when he was a 'constitutional law professor'(which he really wasn't, he was a glorified teacher's assistant pretty much), a brochure or booklet of some sort was put out with short bios on university staff at the time....The booklet/brochure said Obama was born in Kenya and he made absolutely no effort to correct it. If he would've corrected it way back then....birtherism would have never been a thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Speaking of 'lying'- this one is the doozy you made up in your first post- which has most of everything wrong- but the flat out lie is your claim that if only Barack Obama had corrected the error in his bio made in 1991- Birtherism would have never been a thing.
> 
> But no one heard about that pamphlet until 2012 - a full 4 years after Birthers started making their stupid claims.
> 
> Until Breitbart published the pamphlet- not a single Birther referenced the pamphlet- but Birthers mentioned Kenyan birth certificates that a convicted con man supposedly had for sale.....but never the pamphlet.
> 
> So OO- why did you lie about the pamphlet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still waiting for OO to explain from his second post why he lied.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody saw it.... Lol. Too funny.
Click to expand...


So why didn't you mention the pamphlet in 2007?


----------



## Flopper

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why?  Ask Hillary.  She started the birther stuff back in '08.  Don't recall now if it was before or after Cigar Bill opined to Teddy Kennedy...a few years ago this guy (implying boy) would be getting us coffee.
> 
> You can take the racist white boy dimocrat out of the south, buy you can't...
> 
> 
> 
> *No, Clinton did not start the birther movement.  Anonymous emails believed to be from Hillary supporters questioned his citizenship.  Jim Geraghty, a conservative blogger and contributed to the National Review formulated what is now thought of as the Birther Conspiracy Theory that Obama was born in Kenya and not Hawaii.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the Hillary supporters didn't start the rumor and Obama wouldn't have lied to his literary agency about being 'Kenyan born', not correcting his lie until two months into his campaign, Jim Geraghty would've had nothing to go on. Don't try to excuse the left and Obama's hand in starting the conspiracy movement.
> 
> Barack Obama was still 'Kenyan born' in 2007 according to his literary agency...two months after announcing his bid for the U.S presidency
Click to expand...

*The emails were anonymous and assumed to be from Clinton supporters. 
The editor of the biographical text about Barack Obama which was included in the promotion booklet maintained that the mention of Kenya was an error on her part and was not based on any information provided to her by Obama himself.  A New York Times article about Barack Obama published in 1990, a year before the Acton & Dystel promotional booklet was issued, identified his birthplace as Hawaii. 

It's not clear that in the 1990's, that Obama even knew about the error and even if he did, what reason would he have to get a piece advertising, probably long since discarded corrected.  He was not running for president in the 90's, had ample proof of where he was born, and it wasn't even his mistake, so why bother. 


Promotional Booklet*


----------



## Syriusly

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> The fucking guy was a Senator, running for president later on,  made book deals through the agency... But nobody saw it?
> 
> 
> You've got to be the dumbest person on earth to believe that. You are purposely being obtuse and dishonest.
> 
> I didn't lie.



Yep- you lied.

Glad to repeat your lie again:

_The booklet/brochure said Obama was born in Kenya and he made absolutely no effort to correct it. If he would've corrected it way back then....birtherism would have never been a thing._

As I have repeatedly pointed out- you Birthers didn't find out about the pamphlet until 2012- a full 4 years after the Birthering began.

It is just a flat out lie to claim that that pamphlet is responsible for idiot Birthers being idiot Birthers in 2008.


----------



## Syriusly

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> No evidence that Jim Geraghty ever knew about the obscure pamphlet.
> 
> No Birther knew about the obscure pamphlet until 2012- after a full 4 years of Orly Taitz and WND going down the Birther rabbit hole- and a whole year after King Birther Donald Trump went down the Birther rabbit hole.
> 
> You do seem to have problems with time lines.
> 
> 
> 
> Forget the pamphlet....it was also on the literary agency's website bio of Obama two months into his campaign for 2008. Explain....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is the pamphlet-the pamphlet- the website- same thing- again- no Birther noticed it- no one apparently noticed it- not for 4 years.
> 
> Explain how the pamphlet is the cause of Birtherism when no Birthers had seen it until 4 years after they started a Birthering.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"Barack Obama was still 'Kenyan born' in 2007 according to his literary agency...two months after announcing his bid for the U.S presidency*
> By Beth Stebner17:51 EST 18 May 2012, updated 17:54 EST 18 May 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1
> 
> Facebook
> Twitter
> e-mail
> SMS
> 21comments
> 
> Online archive from April 2007 by publishing agency Acton & Dystel has Mr Obama's birthplace listed as Kenya - two months after he announced he was running for president
> The same online archive dated two weeks later in April 2007 has changed the current U.S president's birthplace to Hawaii
> President Obama published Hawaiian birth certificate last year in hopes to end 'birther' theories
> This follows the discovery of a 1991 booklet from Acton & Dystel announcing that the Democrat was ‘born in Kenya and raised in Indonesia and Hawaii.’
> Barack Obama's literary agents were still listing the U.S President's birthplace as Kenya in their online author bios two months after he first announced his run for president in 2007.
> 
> Viewed on web.archive.org the April 3rd 2007 listing from Acton & Dystel for Mr Obama still touts the then-Democratic junior senator from Illinois as 'born in Kenya'.
> 
> Indeed, the short biography even references his now famous speech to the Democratic National Convention which launched Mr Obama to national fame and announced him as potential candidate for the presidency."
> 
> 
> Explain....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Origins:*   In May 2012 the web site Breitbart.com published a copy of a promotional booklet produced in 1991 by the literary agency Acton & Dystel showcasing their roster of writers, among whom was a young man named Barack Obama. This booklet was of particular interest because it included a brief biographical sketch which described the future President as having been born in Kenya:
> 
> The editor of the biographical text about Barack Obama which was included in the booklet maintained that the mention of Kenya was an error on her part and was not based on any information provided to her by Obama himself:
> * Miriam Goderich edited the text of the bio; she is now a partner at the Dystel & Goderich agency, which lists Obama as one of its current clients.
> 
> "You're undoubtedly aware of the brouhaha stirred up by Breitbart about the erroneous statement in a client list Acton & Dystel published in 1991 (for circulation within the publishing industry only) that Barack Obama was born in Kenya. This was nothing more than a fact checking error by me — an agency assistant at the time," Goderich wrote. "There was never any information given to us by Obama in any of his correspondence or other communications suggesting in any way that he was born in Kenya and not Hawaii. I hope you can communicate to your readers that this was a simple mistake and nothing more." *
> 
> A _New York Times_ article about Barack Obama published in 1990, a year before the Acton & Dystel promotional booklet was issued, identified his birthplace as Hawaii.
> 
> I can explain what happened.
> 
> I can't explain your gullibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not answering my question. That's no explanation for why it took so long to be corrected.
> 
> 
> Come on now....you can do it!
Click to expand...


Birthers always want everyone else to speculate and fantasize like they engage in.

I can't explain what someone else did or did not do when I have no knowledge of what someone did or did not do.

For instance I could speculate why you never mentioned the pamphlet in 2008- but I don't know why you didn't. 

Why didn't you bring up the pamphlet in 2008?


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Syriusly said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The media hacks keep telling everyone that anybody who questioned whether Obama was truly born in the US, has to be a racist. I don't understand why.
> 
> 
> 
> Because they're left wing morons. And actually, when it all boils down...Obama is the main person responsible for the birther movement. Back when he was a 'constitutional law professor'(which he really wasn't, he was a glorified teacher's assistant pretty much), a brochure or booklet of some sort was put out with short bios on university staff at the time....The booklet/brochure said Obama was born in Kenya and he made absolutely no effort to correct it. If he would've corrected it way back then....birtherism would have never been a thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Speaking of 'lying'- this one is the doozy you made up in your first post- which has most of everything wrong- but the flat out lie is your claim that if only Barack Obama had corrected the error in his bio made in 1991- Birtherism would have never been a thing.
> 
> But no one heard about that pamphlet until 2012 - a full 4 years after Birthers started making their stupid claims.
> 
> Until Breitbart published the pamphlet- not a single Birther referenced the pamphlet- but Birthers mentioned Kenyan birth certificates that a convicted con man supposedly had for sale.....but never the pamphlet.
> 
> So OO- why did you lie about the pamphlet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still waiting for OO to explain from his second post why he lied.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody saw it.... Lol. Too funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So why didn't you mention the pamphlet in 2007?
Click to expand...

I wasn't even on this site in 2007.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Syriusly said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> Forget the pamphlet....it was also on the literary agency's website bio of Obama two months into his campaign for 2008. Explain....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is the pamphlet-the pamphlet- the website- same thing- again- no Birther noticed it- no one apparently noticed it- not for 4 years.
> 
> Explain how the pamphlet is the cause of Birtherism when no Birthers had seen it until 4 years after they started a Birthering.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"Barack Obama was still 'Kenyan born' in 2007 according to his literary agency...two months after announcing his bid for the U.S presidency*
> By Beth Stebner17:51 EST 18 May 2012, updated 17:54 EST 18 May 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1
> 
> Facebook
> Twitter
> e-mail
> SMS
> 21comments
> 
> Online archive from April 2007 by publishing agency Acton & Dystel has Mr Obama's birthplace listed as Kenya - two months after he announced he was running for president
> The same online archive dated two weeks later in April 2007 has changed the current U.S president's birthplace to Hawaii
> President Obama published Hawaiian birth certificate last year in hopes to end 'birther' theories
> This follows the discovery of a 1991 booklet from Acton & Dystel announcing that the Democrat was ‘born in Kenya and raised in Indonesia and Hawaii.’
> Barack Obama's literary agents were still listing the U.S President's birthplace as Kenya in their online author bios two months after he first announced his run for president in 2007.
> 
> Viewed on web.archive.org the April 3rd 2007 listing from Acton & Dystel for Mr Obama still touts the then-Democratic junior senator from Illinois as 'born in Kenya'.
> 
> Indeed, the short biography even references his now famous speech to the Democratic National Convention which launched Mr Obama to national fame and announced him as potential candidate for the presidency."
> 
> 
> Explain....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Origins:*   In May 2012 the web site Breitbart.com published a copy of a promotional booklet produced in 1991 by the literary agency Acton & Dystel showcasing their roster of writers, among whom was a young man named Barack Obama. This booklet was of particular interest because it included a brief biographical sketch which described the future President as having been born in Kenya:
> 
> The editor of the biographical text about Barack Obama which was included in the booklet maintained that the mention of Kenya was an error on her part and was not based on any information provided to her by Obama himself:
> * Miriam Goderich edited the text of the bio; she is now a partner at the Dystel & Goderich agency, which lists Obama as one of its current clients.
> 
> "You're undoubtedly aware of the brouhaha stirred up by Breitbart about the erroneous statement in a client list Acton & Dystel published in 1991 (for circulation within the publishing industry only) that Barack Obama was born in Kenya. This was nothing more than a fact checking error by me — an agency assistant at the time," Goderich wrote. "There was never any information given to us by Obama in any of his correspondence or other communications suggesting in any way that he was born in Kenya and not Hawaii. I hope you can communicate to your readers that this was a simple mistake and nothing more." *
> 
> A _New York Times_ article about Barack Obama published in 1990, a year before the Acton & Dystel promotional booklet was issued, identified his birthplace as Hawaii.
> 
> I can explain what happened.
> 
> I can't explain your gullibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not answering my question. That's no explanation for why it took so long to be corrected.
> 
> 
> Come on now....you can do it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Birthers always want everyone else to speculate and fantasize like they engage in.
> 
> I can't explain what someone else did or did not do when I have no knowledge of what someone did or did not do.
> 
> For instance I could speculate why you never mentioned the pamphlet in 2008- but I don't know why you didn't.
> 
> Why didn't you bring up the pamphlet in 2008?
Click to expand...

Apples and oranges.


----------



## Syriusly

Flopper said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why?  Ask Hillary.  She started the birther stuff back in '08.  Don't recall now if it was before or after Cigar Bill opined to Teddy Kennedy...a few years ago this guy (implying boy) would be getting us coffee.
> 
> You can take the racist white boy dimocrat out of the south, buy you can't...
> 
> 
> 
> *No, Clinton did not start the birther movement.  Anonymous emails believed to be from Hillary supporters questioned his citizenship.  Jim Geraghty, a conservative blogger and contributed to the National Review formulated what is now thought of as the Birther Conspiracy Theory that Obama was born in Kenya and not Hawaii.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the Hillary supporters didn't start the rumor and Obama wouldn't have lied to his literary agency about being 'Kenyan born', not correcting his lie until two months into his campaign, Jim Geraghty would've had nothing to go on. Don't try to excuse the left and Obama's hand in starting the conspiracy movement.
> 
> Barack Obama was still 'Kenyan born' in 2007 according to his literary agency...two months after announcing his bid for the U.S presidency
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *The emails were anonymous and assumed to be from Clinton supporters.
> The editor of the biographical text about Barack Obama which was included in the promotion booklet maintained that the mention of Kenya was an error on her part and was not based on any information provided to her by Obama himself.  A New York Times article about Barack Obama published in 1990, a year before the Acton & Dystel promotional booklet was issued, identified his birthplace as Hawaii.
> 
> It's not clear that in the 1990's, that Obama even knew about the error and even if he did, what reason would he have to get a piece advertising, probably long since discarded corrected.  He was not running for president in the 90's, had ample proof of where he was born, and it wasn't even his mistake, so why bother.
> 
> 
> Promotional Booklet*
Click to expand...


No way for Barack Obama Jr. to forecast in 1991 that there would be nutjobs who would be trying to find some excuse about why he must not be eligible to be President.

Every actual publication for distribution that mentions his place of birth from 1990 onwards shows his place of birth as Hawaii.

Birthers of course ignore those publications- and insist that an obscure pamphlet that no one even noticed is the Sekrit Smoking Gun!


*New York Times,* February 6, 1990 - daily circulation- 1,586,757- Obama born in Hawaii

Chicago Tribune, February 7, 1990- daily circulation 414,590- Obama born in Hawaii

Washington Post, February 8, 1990- daily circulation 507.615- Obama born in Hawaii

Chicago Daily Herald, May 3, 1990-- daily circulation 15,190- Obama born in Hawaii


(funny enough WND printed this)

Columbia Today, Fall 1990- Obama born in Hawaii

Obscure promotional pamphlet says Obama born in Kenya- 1991

Chicago Magazine, January 1993- circulation 165,000- Obama born in Hawaii

Chicago Tribune, Feb 10, 1993- 414,590- Obama born in Hawaii

*Los Angeles Times,* August 7, 1995- daily circulation 605,243 - Obama born in Hawaii

"Dreams from My Father" 1995- millions of copies sold - Obama born in Hawaii

Barack Obama State Senate Webpage, October 1, 1999 - Obama born in Hawaii

Chicago Daily Herald, January 22, 2003- 15,190 - Obama born in Hawaii

*Time Magazine,* June 24, 2004- circulation 3,276.882 - Obama


----------



## Syriusly

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because they're left wing morons. And actually, when it all boils down...Obama is the main person responsible for the birther movement. Back when he was a 'constitutional law professor'(which he really wasn't, he was a glorified teacher's assistant pretty much), a brochure or booklet of some sort was put out with short bios on university staff at the time....The booklet/brochure said Obama was born in Kenya and he made absolutely no effort to correct it. If he would've corrected it way back then....birtherism would have never been a thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of 'lying'- this one is the doozy you made up in your first post- which has most of everything wrong- but the flat out lie is your claim that if only Barack Obama had corrected the error in his bio made in 1991- Birtherism would have never been a thing.
> 
> But no one heard about that pamphlet until 2012 - a full 4 years after Birthers started making their stupid claims.
> 
> Until Breitbart published the pamphlet- not a single Birther referenced the pamphlet- but Birthers mentioned Kenyan birth certificates that a convicted con man supposedly had for sale.....but never the pamphlet.
> 
> So OO- why did you lie about the pamphlet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still waiting for OO to explain from his second post why he lied.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody saw it.... Lol. Too funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So why didn't you mention the pamphlet in 2007?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wasn't even on this site in 2007.
Click to expand...


So why didn't you bring it up anywhere in 2007?


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Syriusly said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why?  Ask Hillary.  She started the birther stuff back in '08.  Don't recall now if it was before or after Cigar Bill opined to Teddy Kennedy...a few years ago this guy (implying boy) would be getting us coffee.
> 
> You can take the racist white boy dimocrat out of the south, buy you can't...
> 
> 
> 
> *No, Clinton did not start the birther movement.  Anonymous emails believed to be from Hillary supporters questioned his citizenship.  Jim Geraghty, a conservative blogger and contributed to the National Review formulated what is now thought of as the Birther Conspiracy Theory that Obama was born in Kenya and not Hawaii.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the Hillary supporters didn't start the rumor and Obama wouldn't have lied to his literary agency about being 'Kenyan born', not correcting his lie until two months into his campaign, Jim Geraghty would've had nothing to go on. Don't try to excuse the left and Obama's hand in starting the conspiracy movement.
> 
> Barack Obama was still 'Kenyan born' in 2007 according to his literary agency...two months after announcing his bid for the U.S presidency
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *The emails were anonymous and assumed to be from Clinton supporters.
> The editor of the biographical text about Barack Obama which was included in the promotion booklet maintained that the mention of Kenya was an error on her part and was not based on any information provided to her by Obama himself.  A New York Times article about Barack Obama published in 1990, a year before the Acton & Dystel promotional booklet was issued, identified his birthplace as Hawaii.
> 
> It's not clear that in the 1990's, that Obama even knew about the error and even if he did, what reason would he have to get a piece advertising, probably long since discarded corrected.  He was not running for president in the 90's, had ample proof of where he was born, and it wasn't even his mistake, so why bother.
> 
> 
> Promotional Booklet*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No way for Barack Obama Jr. to forecast in 1991 that there would be nutjobs who would be trying to find some excuse about why he must not be eligible to be President.
> 
> Every actual publication for distribution that mentions his place of birth from 1990 onwards shows his place of birth as Hawaii.
> 
> Birthers of course ignore those publications- and insist that an obscure pamphlet that no one even noticed is the Sekrit Smoking Gun!
> 
> 
> *New York Times,* February 6, 1990 - daily circulation- 1,586,757- Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Chicago Tribune, February 7, 1990- daily circulation 414,590- Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Washington Post, February 8, 1990- daily circulation 507.615- Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Chicago Daily Herald, May 3, 1990-- daily circulation 15,190- Obama born in Hawaii
> View attachment 89665(funny enough WND printed this)
> 
> Columbia Today, Fall 1990- Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Obscure promotional pamphlet says Obama born in Kenya- 1991
> 
> Chicago Magazine, January 1993- circulation 165,000- Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Chicago Tribune, Feb 10, 1993- 414,590- Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> *Los Angeles Times,* August 7, 1995- daily circulation 605,243 - Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> "Dreams from My Father" 1995- millions of copies sold - Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Barack Obama State Senate Webpage, October 1, 1999 - Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Chicago Daily Herald, January 22, 2003- 15,190 - Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> *Time Magazine,* June 24, 2004- circulation 3,276.882 - Obama
Click to expand...

It doesn't matter whether those publications exist, fact is Obama had to have known about the error, yet he did nothing about it. And if he would have, then the birther thing wouldn't still have legs.


----------



## Picaro

Dragonlady said:


> You now repeated two provable lies:
> 
> 1.  The judge is a Mexican national. He's not. He was born in the United States to immigrant parents.



He didn't say anything about the judge being a 'Mexican national'. You're doing the lying here.



> 2.  He is not a member of ANY group which has taken a public stance on illegal immigration or which supports illegal immigrants.



He's a member of a La Raza group. They not only support and encourage criminal illegal immigration, they support 'ethnic cleansing' of whites from their 'Aztlan nation' they claim covers most of the United States. you're lying again.



> That you repeat things which Trumpsters parrot verbatim without fact checking, shows that you're as sheeplike and robotic as you claim the left is.



Another lie. You're 3 out of 3 now. 'Educated' people don't lie openly like this.


----------



## Picaro

Syriusly said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shouldn't the mods place Trigger Warnings at the top of this thread? Some of the Snowflakes are clearly becoming unhinged here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Picaro- starting to lose it so badly he is hoping for mod intervention- lol
Click to expand...


Poor Syriously, still struggling to 'post last' while utterly unable to rebut facts; page after page after page of repeating gibberish, and nothing in the 'win' column yet, even when changing the subject repeatedly.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Picaro said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> You now repeated two provable lies:
> 
> 1.  The judge is a Mexican national. He's not. He was born in the United States to immigrant parents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't say anything about the judge being a 'Mexican national'. You're doing the lying here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.  He is not a member of ANY group which has taken a public stance on illegal immigration or which supports illegal immigrants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's a member of a La Raza group. They not only support and encourage criminal illegal immigration, they support 'ethnic cleansing' of whites from their 'Aztlan nation' they claim covers most of the United States. you're lying again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That you repeat things which Trumpsters parrot verbatim without fact checking, shows that you're as sheeplike and robotic as you claim the left is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another lie. You're 3 out of 3 now. 'Educated' people don't lie openly like this.
Click to expand...

I'd love for her to find where I ever said that the judge was a Mexican national.


----------



## Syriusly

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why?  Ask Hillary.  She started the birther stuff back in '08.  Don't recall now if it was before or after Cigar Bill opined to Teddy Kennedy...a few years ago this guy (implying boy) would be getting us coffee.
> 
> You can take the racist white boy dimocrat out of the south, buy you can't...
> 
> 
> 
> *No, Clinton did not start the birther movement.  Anonymous emails believed to be from Hillary supporters questioned his citizenship.  Jim Geraghty, a conservative blogger and contributed to the National Review formulated what is now thought of as the Birther Conspiracy Theory that Obama was born in Kenya and not Hawaii.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the Hillary supporters didn't start the rumor and Obama wouldn't have lied to his literary agency about being 'Kenyan born', not correcting his lie until two months into his campaign, Jim Geraghty would've had nothing to go on. Don't try to excuse the left and Obama's hand in starting the conspiracy movement.
> 
> Barack Obama was still 'Kenyan born' in 2007 according to his literary agency...two months after announcing his bid for the U.S presidency
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *The emails were anonymous and assumed to be from Clinton supporters.
> The editor of the biographical text about Barack Obama which was included in the promotion booklet maintained that the mention of Kenya was an error on her part and was not based on any information provided to her by Obama himself.  A New York Times article about Barack Obama published in 1990, a year before the Acton & Dystel promotional booklet was issued, identified his birthplace as Hawaii.
> 
> It's not clear that in the 1990's, that Obama even knew about the error and even if he did, what reason would he have to get a piece advertising, probably long since discarded corrected.  He was not running for president in the 90's, had ample proof of where he was born, and it wasn't even his mistake, so why bother.
> 
> 
> Promotional Booklet*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No way for Barack Obama Jr. to forecast in 1991 that there would be nutjobs who would be trying to find some excuse about why he must not be eligible to be President.
> 
> Every actual publication for distribution that mentions his place of birth from 1990 onwards shows his place of birth as Hawaii.
> 
> Birthers of course ignore those publications- and insist that an obscure pamphlet that no one even noticed is the Sekrit Smoking Gun!
> 
> 
> *New York Times,* February 6, 1990 - daily circulation- 1,586,757- Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Chicago Tribune, February 7, 1990- daily circulation 414,590- Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Washington Post, February 8, 1990- daily circulation 507.615- Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Chicago Daily Herald, May 3, 1990-- daily circulation 15,190- Obama born in Hawaii
> View attachment 89665(funny enough WND printed this)
> 
> Columbia Today, Fall 1990- Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Obscure promotional pamphlet says Obama born in Kenya- 1991
> 
> Chicago Magazine, January 1993- circulation 165,000- Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Chicago Tribune, Feb 10, 1993- 414,590- Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> *Los Angeles Times,* August 7, 1995- daily circulation 605,243 - Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> "Dreams from My Father" 1995- millions of copies sold - Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Barack Obama State Senate Webpage, October 1, 1999 - Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Chicago Daily Herald, January 22, 2003- 15,190 - Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> *Time Magazine,* June 24, 2004- circulation 3,276.882 - Obama
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn't matter whether those publications exist, fact is Obama had to have known about the error, yet he did nothing about it. And if he would have, then the birther thing wouldn't still have legs.
Click to expand...



You speculate "Obama had to have known about the error"- you don't know that- it is speculation- but of course that is what Birthers do.
And then speculate(changing your story without admitting your previous lie) that without this pamphlet Birtherism wouldn't still have legs- but that of course is not only speculation- it is pretty nonsensical speculation since Birthers still bring up the same old crap they brought up in 2008 and 2009 and 2010 and 2011 and 2012. In 2011 Donald Trump was saying he still didn't know where Barack Obama was born- even after he saw his birth certificate. 
Birthers have shown they don't need 'facts' to birther- they will believe anything- hell look at you posting that joke video about President Obama saying he was born in Kenya.

LOL


----------



## Syriusly

Picaro said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shouldn't the mods place Trigger Warnings at the top of this thread? Some of the Snowflakes are clearly becoming unhinged here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Picaro- starting to lose it so badly he is hoping for mod intervention- lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poor Syriously, still struggling to 'post last' while utterly unable to rebut facts; page after page after page of repeating gibberish, and nothing in the 'win' column yet, even when changing the subject repeatedly.
Click to expand...


Poor Pitiful Picaro- still trolling the Birther thread- still without any content- still carrying Birthers water.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

I do know he had to of known about it. There is no reasonable excuse for him not to. If you have one, please let me know. They were saying he was born in Kenya in his bio from the pamphlet in 1991 to the website until 2007....

Either he lied and said he was from Kenya, or was too lazy to correct it.


----------



## Picaro

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> You now repeated two provable lies:
> 
> 1.  The judge is a Mexican national. He's not. He was born in the United States to immigrant parents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't say anything about the judge being a 'Mexican national'. You're doing the lying here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.  He is not a member of ANY group which has taken a public stance on illegal immigration or which supports illegal immigrants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's a member of a La Raza group. They not only support and encourage criminal illegal immigration, they support 'ethnic cleansing' of whites from their 'Aztlan nation' they claim covers most of the United States. you're lying again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That you repeat things which Trumpsters parrot verbatim without fact checking, shows that you're as sheeplike and robotic as you claim the left is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another lie. You're 3 out of 3 now. 'Educated' people don't lie openly like this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd love for her to find where I ever said that the judge was a Mexican national.
Click to expand...


She can't read well, also typical of those ''educated Democrats'. I said he was a Mexican national*ist*, which he openly is, not a 'Mexican national', such is the general illiteracy of 'progressives' and their failed day care operations pretending to be 'schools'.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Picaro said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> You now repeated two provable lies:
> 
> 1.  The judge is a Mexican national. He's not. He was born in the United States to immigrant parents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't say anything about the judge being a 'Mexican national'. You're doing the lying here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.  He is not a member of ANY group which has taken a public stance on illegal immigration or which supports illegal immigrants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's a member of a La Raza group. They not only support and encourage criminal illegal immigration, they support 'ethnic cleansing' of whites from their 'Aztlan nation' they claim covers most of the United States. you're lying again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That you repeat things which Trumpsters parrot verbatim without fact checking, shows that you're as sheeplike and robotic as you claim the left is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another lie. You're 3 out of 3 now. 'Educated' people don't lie openly like this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd love for her to find where I ever said that the judge was a Mexican national.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She can't read well, also typical of those ''educated Democrats'. I said he was a Mexican national*ist*, which he openly is, not a 'Mexican national', such is the general illiteracy of 'progressives' and their failed day care operations pretending to be 'schools'.
Click to expand...

Oh she's too stupid to know the difference between a racial nationalist and being a resident of a nation. Not surprising..she's a leftist. They aren't very bright most of the time. IDB is the only reasonable and intelligent leftist on the whole board. The rest are pure troll.


----------



## Picaro

Syriusly said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shouldn't the mods place Trigger Warnings at the top of this thread? Some of the Snowflakes are clearly becoming unhinged here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Picaro- starting to lose it so badly he is hoping for mod intervention- lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poor Syriously, still struggling to 'post last' while utterly unable to rebut facts; page after page after page of repeating gibberish, and nothing in the 'win' column yet, even when changing the subject repeatedly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poor Pitiful Picaro- still trolling the Birther thread- still without any content- still carrying Birthers water.
Click to expand...


Still repeating yourself over and over. 'Educated' people should be able to come up with something new once in a while, you would think, but not you.


----------



## Picaro

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> You now repeated two provable lies:
> 
> 1.  The judge is a Mexican national. He's not. He was born in the United States to immigrant parents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't say anything about the judge being a 'Mexican national'. You're doing the lying here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.  He is not a member of ANY group which has taken a public stance on illegal immigration or which supports illegal immigrants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's a member of a La Raza group. They not only support and encourage criminal illegal immigration, they support 'ethnic cleansing' of whites from their 'Aztlan nation' they claim covers most of the United States. you're lying again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That you repeat things which Trumpsters parrot verbatim without fact checking, shows that you're as sheeplike and robotic as you claim the left is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another lie. You're 3 out of 3 now. 'Educated' people don't lie openly like this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd love for her to find where I ever said that the judge was a Mexican national.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She can't read well, also typical of those ''educated Democrats'. I said he was a Mexican national*ist*, which he openly is, not a 'Mexican national', such is the general illiteracy of 'progressives' and their failed day care operations pretending to be 'schools'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh she's too stupid to know the difference between a racial nationalist and being a resident of a nation. Not surprising..she's a leftist. They aren't very bright most of the time. IDB is the only reasonable and intelligent leftist on the whole board. The rest are pure troll.
Click to expand...


I'm not familiar with IDB. Hope you're right, as there is an almost total lack of moderates and real liberals here, mostly astro-turfing parrots, on both wings.


----------



## Syriusly

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> I do know he had to of known about it. There is no reasonable excuse for him not to. If you have one, please let me know. They were saying he was born in Kenya in his bio from the pamphlet in 1991 to the website until 2007....
> 
> Either he lied and said he was from Kenya, or was too lazy to correct it.



Again- why do you insist everyone else believe your speculations?

There is no evidence- no evidence at all that Barack Obama ever knew that pamphlet mistakenly showed his place of birth as Kenya.

But that doesn't stop you from the usual Birther speculation, lies and innuendo.


----------



## JakeStarkey

If the term "racism" bothers you, "xenophobia" or "ethnocentrism" can be substituted, OOM.


----------



## Flopper

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why?  Ask Hillary.  She started the birther stuff back in '08.  Don't recall now if it was before or after Cigar Bill opined to Teddy Kennedy...a few years ago this guy (implying boy) would be getting us coffee.
> 
> You can take the racist white boy dimocrat out of the south, buy you can't...
> 
> 
> 
> *No, Clinton did not start the birther movement.  Anonymous emails believed to be from Hillary supporters questioned his citizenship.  Jim Geraghty, a conservative blogger and contributed to the National Review formulated what is now thought of as the Birther Conspiracy Theory that Obama was born in Kenya and not Hawaii.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the Hillary supporters didn't start the rumor and Obama wouldn't have lied to his literary agency about being 'Kenyan born', not correcting his lie until two months into his campaign, Jim Geraghty would've had nothing to go on. Don't try to excuse the left and Obama's hand in starting the conspiracy movement.
> 
> Barack Obama was still 'Kenyan born' in 2007 according to his literary agency...two months after announcing his bid for the U.S presidency
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *The emails were anonymous and assumed to be from Clinton supporters.
> The editor of the biographical text about Barack Obama which was included in the promotion booklet maintained that the mention of Kenya was an error on her part and was not based on any information provided to her by Obama himself.  A New York Times article about Barack Obama published in 1990, a year before the Acton & Dystel promotional booklet was issued, identified his birthplace as Hawaii.
> 
> It's not clear that in the 1990's, that Obama even knew about the error and even if he did, what reason would he have to get a piece advertising, probably long since discarded corrected.  He was not running for president in the 90's, had ample proof of where he was born, and it wasn't even his mistake, so why bother.
> 
> 
> Promotional Booklet*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No way for Barack Obama Jr. to forecast in 1991 that there would be nutjobs who would be trying to find some excuse about why he must not be eligible to be President.
> 
> Every actual publication for distribution that mentions his place of birth from 1990 onwards shows his place of birth as Hawaii.
> 
> Birthers of course ignore those publications- and insist that an obscure pamphlet that no one even noticed is the Sekrit Smoking Gun!
> 
> 
> *New York Times,* February 6, 1990 - daily circulation- 1,586,757- Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Chicago Tribune, February 7, 1990- daily circulation 414,590- Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Washington Post, February 8, 1990- daily circulation 507.615- Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Chicago Daily Herald, May 3, 1990-- daily circulation 15,190- Obama born in Hawaii
> View attachment 89665(funny enough WND printed this)
> 
> Columbia Today, Fall 1990- Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Obscure promotional pamphlet says Obama born in Kenya- 1991
> 
> Chicago Magazine, January 1993- circulation 165,000- Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Chicago Tribune, Feb 10, 1993- 414,590- Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> *Los Angeles Times,* August 7, 1995- daily circulation 605,243 - Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> "Dreams from My Father" 1995- millions of copies sold - Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Barack Obama State Senate Webpage, October 1, 1999 - Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> Chicago Daily Herald, January 22, 2003- 15,190 - Obama born in Hawaii
> 
> *Time Magazine,* June 24, 2004- circulation 3,276.882 - Obama
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn't matter whether those publications exist, fact is Obama had to have known about the error, yet he did nothing about it. And if he would have, then the birther thing wouldn't still have legs.
Click to expand...

*But why would he have bothered.  He had proof of his birth in the US.  He wasn't running for president or anything else.  He was just a student working on his law degree.  His goal at that time was to teach.*


----------



## JakeStarkey

OOM is clearly Alt Right.

The birther argument is one that the racial and tribal elitists put forth.


----------



## Flopper

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> I do know he had to of known about it. There is no reasonable excuse for him not to. If you have one, please let me know. They were saying he was born in Kenya in his bio from the pamphlet in 1991 to the website until 2007....
> 
> Either he lied and said he was from Kenya, or was too lazy to correct it.


*I can't think of why he would bother correcting it but for argument sake let's say he wanted to do so back in the 1990's.  How would he correct an advertising pamphlet promoting a book which has already come out.  What would he do with the correction put it in the newspaper. Booksellers would have no interest in it and neither would the publisher. In fact it might actually hurt the sales of the book.  This makes no sense at all.*


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

JakeStarkey said:


> OOM is clearly Alt Right.
> 
> The birther argument is one that the racial and tribal elitists put forth.


I'm not putting forth 'birther' anything. And I am racist, so what?


----------



## JimH52

The first African American President and his birth place is being questioned?  And Comrade Trump just cannot let it go!


----------



## JimH52

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> OOM is clearly Alt Right.
> 
> The birther argument is one that the racial and tribal elitists put forth.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not putting forth 'birther' anything. And I am racist, so what?
Click to expand...


Comrade Trump needs people like you!


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Jake, why will you NOT admit you are racist as well? I thought that was the first step towards cleansing yourself of the evil original sin of being born white and privileged and making it right with those you oppress, either conciously or subconsciously?

So let's hear it...if you're not scared that is.

Admit you are a racist, you'll feel better about yourself.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

JimH52 said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> OOM is clearly Alt Right.
> 
> The birther argument is one that the racial and tribal elitists put forth.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not putting forth 'birther' anything. And I am racist, so what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Comrade Trump needs people like you!
Click to expand...

^


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

JakeStarkey said:


> If the term "racism" bothers you, "xenophobia" or "ethnocentrism" can be substituted, OOM.


I don't care about being called any of those terms. You should know that by now. You're the one running around here playing spot the rayciss... Clown.

If anyone has ever tried harder to hide his own racism, I've never seen them.


----------



## Flopper

JimH52 said:


> The first African American President and his birth place is being questioned?  And Comrade Trump just cannot let it go!





JimH52 said:


> The first African American President and his birth place is being questioned?  And Comrade Trump just cannot let it go!


*Did you see on TV, Trump at the black church doing his political BS and the black lady that told him to SFU.  He wasn't suppose to be delivering a political speech and she told him so. Trump became as meek as a lamb, probably the first time Trump ever cowarded down to a woman. *


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Flopper said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The first African American President and his birth place is being questioned?  And Comrade Trump just cannot let it go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The first African American President and his birth place is being questioned?  And Comrade Trump just cannot let it go!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Did you see on TV, Trump at the black church doing his political BS and the black lady that told him to SFU.  He wasn't suppose to be delivering a political speech and she told him so. Trump became as meek as a lamb, probably the first time Trump ever cowarded down to a woman. *
Click to expand...

She set him up and bragged she was going to do that before doing it. Wow....what a hero!

Roflmao!


----------



## Flopper

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The first African American President and his birth place is being questioned?  And Comrade Trump just cannot let it go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The first African American President and his birth place is being questioned?  And Comrade Trump just cannot let it go!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Did you see on TV, Trump at the black church doing his political BS and the black lady that told him to SFU.  He wasn't suppose to be delivering a political speech and she told him so. Trump became as meek as a lamb, probably the first time Trump ever cowarded down to a woman. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She set him up and bragged she was going to do that before doing it. Wow....what a hero!
> 
> Roflmao!
Click to expand...

*How did she set him up?  He was suppose to be there to thank the group, not to do a political speech. *


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Flopper said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The first African American President and his birth place is being questioned?  And Comrade Trump just cannot let it go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The first African American President and his birth place is being questioned?  And Comrade Trump just cannot let it go!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Did you see on TV, Trump at the black church doing his political BS and the black lady that told him to SFU.  He wasn't suppose to be delivering a political speech and she told him so. Trump became as meek as a lamb, probably the first time Trump ever cowarded down to a woman. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She set him up and bragged she was going to do that before doing it. Wow....what a hero!
> 
> Roflmao!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *How did she set him up?  He was suppose to be there to thank the group, not to do a political speech. *
Click to expand...

You're a dupe. There's no point talking to you about it. Run along. If you are unaware of the fact she told people she was going to interrupt him on social media before it happened.... You need to go and inform yourself.


----------



## Flopper

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The first African American President and his birth place is being questioned?  And Comrade Trump just cannot let it go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The first African American President and his birth place is being questioned?  And Comrade Trump just cannot let it go!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Did you see on TV, Trump at the black church doing his political BS and the black lady that told him to SFU.  He wasn't suppose to be delivering a political speech and she told him so. Trump became as meek as a lamb, probably the first time Trump ever cowarded down to a woman. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She set him up and bragged she was going to do that before doing it. Wow....what a hero!
> 
> Roflmao!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *How did she set him up?  He was suppose to be there to thank the group, not to do a political speech. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a dupe. There's no point talking to you about it. Run along. If you are unaware of the fact she told people she was going to interrupt him on social media before it happened.... You need to go and inform yourself.
Click to expand...

*Ok, I'm off.  I knew I should have never expected an intelligent conversations from a birther.*


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Flopper said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The first African American President and his birth place is being questioned?  And Comrade Trump just cannot let it go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The first African American President and his birth place is being questioned?  And Comrade Trump just cannot let it go!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Did you see on TV, Trump at the black church doing his political BS and the black lady that told him to SFU.  He wasn't suppose to be delivering a political speech and she told him so. Trump became as meek as a lamb, probably the first time Trump ever cowarded down to a woman. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She set him up and bragged she was going to do that before doing it. Wow....what a hero!
> 
> Roflmao!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *How did she set him up?  He was suppose to be there to thank the group, not to do a political speech. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a dupe. There's no point talking to you about it. Run along. If you are unaware of the fact she told people she was going to interrupt him on social media before it happened.... You need to go and inform yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Ok, I'm off.  I knew I should have never expected an intelligent conversations from a birther.*
Click to expand...

I never expect an intelligent discussion with a leftist. And I have always been right about that once I start discussing with them.


----------



## JimH52

Flopper said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The first African American President and his birth place is being questioned?  And Comrade Trump just cannot let it go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The first African American President and his birth place is being questioned?  And Comrade Trump just cannot let it go!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Did you see on TV, Trump at the black church doing his political BS and the black lady that told him to SFU.  He wasn't suppose to be delivering a political speech and she told him so. Trump became as meek as a lamb, probably the first time Trump ever cowarded down to a woman. *
Click to expand...


Cause he is a weeny with small hands.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

JimH52 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The first African American President and his birth place is being questioned?  And Comrade Trump just cannot let it go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The first African American President and his birth place is being questioned?  And Comrade Trump just cannot let it go!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Did you see on TV, Trump at the black church doing his political BS and the black lady that told him to SFU.  He wasn't suppose to be delivering a political speech and she told him so. Trump became as meek as a lamb, probably the first time Trump ever cowarded down to a woman. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cause he is a weeny with small hands.
Click to expand...

That's what your ex-girlfriends say.


----------



## JimH52

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Did you see on TV, Trump at the black church doing his political BS and the black lady that told him to SFU.  He wasn't suppose to be delivering a political speech and she told him so. Trump became as meek as a lamb, probably the first time Trump ever cowarded down to a woman. *
> 
> 
> 
> She set him up and bragged she was going to do that before doing it. Wow....what a hero!
> 
> Roflmao!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *How did she set him up?  He was suppose to be there to thank the group, not to do a political speech. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a dupe. There's no point talking to you about it. Run along. If you are unaware of the fact she told people she was going to interrupt him on social media before it happened.... You need to go and inform yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Ok, I'm off.  I knew I should have never expected an intelligent conversations from a birther.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never expect an intelligent discussion with a leftist. And I have always been right about that once I start discussing with them.
Click to expand...


Go burn a cross somewhere.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

JimH52 said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> She set him up and bragged she was going to do that before doing it. Wow....what a hero!
> 
> Roflmao!
> 
> 
> 
> *How did she set him up?  He was suppose to be there to thank the group, not to do a political speech. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a dupe. There's no point talking to you about it. Run along. If you are unaware of the fact she told people she was going to interrupt him on social media before it happened.... You need to go and inform yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Ok, I'm off.  I knew I should have never expected an intelligent conversations from a birther.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never expect an intelligent discussion with a leftist. And I have always been right about that once I start discussing with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go burn a cross somewhere.
Click to expand...

Go watch your girlfriend get a train run on her by some brothas while you cry in the corner jacking off, lefty cuck.


----------



## JimH52

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The first African American President and his birth place is being questioned?  And Comrade Trump just cannot let it go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The first African American President and his birth place is being questioned?  And Comrade Trump just cannot let it go!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Did you see on TV, Trump at the black church doing his political BS and the black lady that told him to SFU.  He wasn't suppose to be delivering a political speech and she told him so. Trump became as meek as a lamb, probably the first time Trump ever cowarded down to a woman. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cause he is a weeny with small hands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what your ex-girlfriends say.
Click to expand...


A cult member raises his head...


----------



## JimH52

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> *How did she set him up?  He was suppose to be there to thank the group, not to do a political speech. *
> 
> 
> 
> You're a dupe. There's no point talking to you about it. Run along. If you are unaware of the fact she told people she was going to interrupt him on social media before it happened.... You need to go and inform yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Ok, I'm off.  I knew I should have never expected an intelligent conversations from a birther.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never expect an intelligent discussion with a leftist. And I have always been right about that once I start discussing with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go burn a cross somewhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go watch your girlfriend get a train run on her by some brothas while you cry in the corner jacking off, lefty cuck.
Click to expand...


Time for bed.  Middle school opens early tomorrow.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

JimH52 said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The first African American President and his birth place is being questioned?  And Comrade Trump just cannot let it go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The first African American President and his birth place is being questioned?  And Comrade Trump just cannot let it go!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Did you see on TV, Trump at the black church doing his political BS and the black lady that told him to SFU.  He wasn't suppose to be delivering a political speech and she told him so. Trump became as meek as a lamb, probably the first time Trump ever cowarded down to a woman. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cause he is a weeny with small hands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what your ex-girlfriends say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A cult member raises his head...
Click to expand...

Did you just wake up, Obama cultist?


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

JimH52 said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're a dupe. There's no point talking to you about it. Run along. If you are unaware of the fact she told people she was going to interrupt him on social media before it happened.... You need to go and inform yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> *Ok, I'm off.  I knew I should have never expected an intelligent conversations from a birther.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never expect an intelligent discussion with a leftist. And I have always been right about that once I start discussing with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go burn a cross somewhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go watch your girlfriend get a train run on her by some brothas while you cry in the corner jacking off, lefty cuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Time for bed.  Middle school opens early tomorrow.
Click to expand...

Go grovel for forgiveness for slavery, white guilt ridden chump.


----------



## JakeStarkey

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Jake, why will you NOT admit you are racist as well? I thought that was the first step towards cleansing yourself of the evil original sin of being born white and privileged and making it right with those you oppress, either conciously or subconsciously?
> 
> So let's hear it...if you're not scared that is.
> 
> Admit you are a racist, you'll feel better about yourself.


Silly Alt Righter.


----------



## charwin95

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Ryan was just looking out for himself with that comment. It wasn't racist. The judge is a member of pro-illegal immigrant groups, you imbecile.
> 
> He most definitely cannot be fair to Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Talk about your dronish repetition of Trumps lies, almost verbatim.  Trump lied and you believe him without question.  The Judge is NOT a member of any group which supports illegal immigration.  The Hispanic lawyers group you're referring to focuses on mentoring young Hispanic lawyers who often have problems getting hired into white law firms.  Their initiatives are generally around education and improving networking opportunities within the Hispanic community.  They have never addressed the issue of immigration or made public statements about illegal immigration.
> 
> Nice parroting though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't parrot anything. I stated the facts. The judge is a member of more than one pro-illegal immigrant groups.
> 
> There is no way his bias won't affect his judgement. Nobody has to tell me that. Its obvious. He should've have recused himself regardless if he could actually be fair because his background of associating with radical illegal immigrant groups is a reasonable cause for concern, considering he is going to be presiding over a case involving a guy who said he wanted to deport illegals and build a wall on the southern border.
> 
> It would be the right thing to do....but the judge stayed on because he wanted to make sure Trump would get screwed. Because he is a Trump hater.
Click to expand...


For people of your kind....... you make racist as an honor. But that is not acceptable to decent Americans.


----------



## charwin95

Picaro said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your post is so hilariously stupid and ironic- you whine about me 'parroting' from others- and then you go on parroting the most stupid of Birthers.
> 
> LOL- Birthers- you are such idiots. And your Messiah is Trump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a 'Birther', moron, and as for Obama, he himself claimed to be a Kenyan, and he also admitted to being a Muslim on a national television show, moron. You idiots just can't refute any of it, you're too stupid to get around what comes out of his own mouth, that's what is 'hilarious, and it's why your 'candidate' is failing miserably and will lose the popular vote by 40 points in November, as there just aren't enough people as dumb as you are who will vote for her, even illiterate illegal aliens aren't helping.
Click to expand...


If both of your parents are German  immigrants .... then move to US but for the wrong reason they conceived you by mistake........... you are still a German but US citizen. Idiot.


----------



## Syriusly

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> OOM is clearly Alt Right.
> 
> The birther argument is one that the racial and tribal elitists put forth.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not putting forth 'birther' anything. And I am racist, so what?
Click to expand...


You are putting forth Birther talking points- even if you technically are not a Birther. You are carrying their water.


----------



## Syriusly

Syriusly said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly won't even watch it.....she's afraid of the truth. But that's exactly what he said, "I come from Kenya".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Offensively won't watch this- because she is afraid of the truth that her Birtherism is such that she is gullible is enough to believe anything on Youtube.
Click to expand...


Just going to point out once again- Offensively posted a version of this video- because Offensively believed it was real.

Why did he believe it is real? A good question.

But more telling- even though this was pointed out to him- that the video is a spoof- he never admitted his error here- but instead went and started a whole new thread using that video also- and never admitted his error there.

Offensively may claim not to be a Birther- but damn he sure acts like a Birther- posting lies, speculation and innuendo.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Syriusly said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly won't even watch it.....she's afraid of the truth. But that's exactly what he said, "I come from Kenya".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Offensively won't watch this- because she is afraid of the truth that her Birtherism is such that she is gullible is enough to believe anything on Youtube.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just going to point out once again- Offensively posted a version of this video- because Offensively believed it was real.
> 
> Why did he believe it is real? A good question.
> 
> But more telling- even though this was pointed out to him- that the video is a spoof- he never admitted his error here- but instead went and started a whole new thread using that video also- and never admitted his error there.
> 
> Offensively may claim not to be a Birther- but damn he sure acts like a Birther- posting lies, speculation and innuendo.
Click to expand...

On a scale of evidence, yeah, OOM is a birther.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

JakeStarkey said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly won't even watch it.....she's afraid of the truth. But that's exactly what he said, "I come from Kenya".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Offensively won't watch this- because she is afraid of the truth that her Birtherism is such that she is gullible is enough to believe anything on Youtube.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just going to point out once again- Offensively posted a version of this video- because Offensively believed it was real.
> 
> Why did he believe it is real? A good question.
> 
> But more telling- even though this was pointed out to him- that the video is a spoof- he never admitted his error here- but instead went and started a whole new thread using that video also- and never admitted his error there.
> 
> Offensively may claim not to be a Birther- but damn he sure acts like a Birther- posting lies, speculation and innuendo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On a scale of evidence, yeah, OOM is a birther.
Click to expand...

And you are an alt-Righter by your own logic in the other thread.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Jake the closeted alt-Righter. Lol


----------



## Syriusly

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly won't even watch it.....she's afraid of the truth. But that's exactly what he said, "I come from Kenya".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Offensively won't watch this- because she is afraid of the truth that her Birtherism is such that she is gullible is enough to believe anything on Youtube.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just going to point out once again- Offensively posted a version of this video- because Offensively believed it was real.
> 
> Why did he believe it is real? A good question.
> 
> But more telling- even though this was pointed out to him- that the video is a spoof- he never admitted his error here- but instead went and started a whole new thread using that video also- and never admitted his error there.
> 
> Offensively may claim not to be a Birther- but damn he sure acts like a Birther- posting lies, speculation and innuendo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On a scale of evidence, yeah, OOM is a birther.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you are an alt-Righter by your own logic in the other thread.
Click to expand...


I am still enjoying pointing out that 
a) you got fooled by this spoof video and
b) that you still wont' admit you got fooled by this spoof video. 

Maybe you aren't a Birther- but you are as gullible as a Birther.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Syriusly said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly won't even watch it.....she's afraid of the truth. But that's exactly what he said, "I come from Kenya".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Offensively won't watch this- because she is afraid of the truth that her Birtherism is such that she is gullible is enough to believe anything on Youtube.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just going to point out once again- Offensively posted a version of this video- because Offensively believed it was real.
> 
> Why did he believe it is real? A good question.
> 
> But more telling- even though this was pointed out to him- that the video is a spoof- he never admitted his error here- but instead went and started a whole new thread using that video also- and never admitted his error there.
> 
> Offensively may claim not to be a Birther- but damn he sure acts like a Birther- posting lies, speculation and innuendo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On a scale of evidence, yeah, OOM is a birther.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you are an alt-Righter by your own logic in the other thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am still enjoying pointing out that
> a) you got fooled by this spoof video and
> b) that you still wont' admit you got fooled by this spoof video.
> 
> Maybe you aren't a Birther- but you are as gullible as a Birther.
Click to expand...

OOM is an alt right birther as well as a tribal and racial elitist.  He is also stupid.


----------



## JakeStarkey

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly won't even watch it.....she's afraid of the truth. But that's exactly what he said, "I come from Kenya".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Offensively won't watch this- because she is afraid of the truth that her Birtherism is such that she is gullible is enough to believe anything on Youtube.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just going to point out once again- Offensively posted a version of this video- because Offensively believed it was real.
> 
> Why did he believe it is real? A good question.
> 
> But more telling- even though this was pointed out to him- that the video is a spoof- he never admitted his error here- but instead went and started a whole new thread using that video also- and never admitted his error there.
> 
> Offensively may claim not to be a Birther- but damn he sure acts like a Birther- posting lies, speculation and innuendo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On a scale of evidence, yeah, OOM is a birther.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you are an alt-Righter by your own logic in the other thread.
Click to expand...


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

JakeStarkey said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly won't even watch it.....she's afraid of the truth. But that's exactly what he said, "I come from Kenya".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Offensively won't watch this- because she is afraid of the truth that her Birtherism is such that she is gullible is enough to believe anything on Youtube.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just going to point out once again- Offensively posted a version of this video- because Offensively believed it was real.
> 
> Why did he believe it is real? A good question.
> 
> But more telling- even though this was pointed out to him- that the video is a spoof- he never admitted his error here- but instead went and started a whole new thread using that video also- and never admitted his error there.
> 
> Offensively may claim not to be a Birther- but damn he sure acts like a Birther- posting lies, speculation and innuendo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On a scale of evidence, yeah, OOM is a birther.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you are an alt-Righter by your own logic in the other thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

So when are you joining the subreddit forum, my fellow Alt-Righter? Lmao!


----------



## Picaro

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Ok, I'm off.  I knew I should have never expected an intelligent conversations from a birther.*
> 
> 
> 
> I never expect an intelligent discussion with a leftist. And I have always been right about that once I start discussing with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go burn a cross somewhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go watch your girlfriend get a train run on her by some brothas while you cry in the corner jacking off, lefty cuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Time for bed.  Middle school opens early tomorrow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go grovel for forgiveness for slavery, white guilt ridden chump.View attachment 89687
Click to expand...


I'm pretty sure Jake is that grey haired guy with boobs in that pic.


----------



## Picaro

charwin95 said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your post is so hilariously stupid and ironic- you whine about me 'parroting' from others- and then you go on parroting the most stupid of Birthers.
> 
> LOL- Birthers- you are such idiots. And your Messiah is Trump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a 'Birther', moron, and as for Obama, he himself claimed to be a Kenyan, and he also admitted to being a Muslim on a national television show, moron. You idiots just can't refute any of it, you're too stupid to get around what comes out of his own mouth, that's what is 'hilarious, and it's why your 'candidate' is failing miserably and will lose the popular vote by 40 points in November, as there just aren't enough people as dumb as you are who will vote for her, even illiterate illegal aliens aren't helping.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If both of your parents are German  immigrants .... then move to US but for the wrong reason they conceived you by mistake........... you are still a German but US citizen. Idiot.
Click to expand...


Another mindless stoner attempts to say something, but ends up just babbling gibberish yet again. Eat some more Prozac and take a nap.


----------



## Syriusly

Picaro said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your post is so hilariously stupid and ironic- you whine about me 'parroting' from others- and then you go on parroting the most stupid of Birthers.
> 
> LOL- Birthers- you are such idiots. And your Messiah is Trump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a 'Birther', moron, and as for Obama, he himself claimed to be a Kenyan, and he also admitted to being a Muslim on a national television show, moron. You idiots just can't refute any of it, you're too stupid to get around what comes out of his own mouth, that's what is 'hilarious, and it's why your 'candidate' is failing miserably and will lose the popular vote by 40 points in November, as there just aren't enough people as dumb as you are who will vote for her, even illiterate illegal aliens aren't helping.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If both of your parents are German  immigrants .... then move to US but for the wrong reason they conceived you by mistake........... you are still a German but US citizen. Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another mindless stoner attempts to say something, but ends up just babbling gibberish yet again. Eat some more Prozac and take a nap.
Click to expand...


The irony of a troll like you complaining about someone else gibberish is pretty hilarious.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Picaro said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never expect an intelligent discussion with a leftist. And I have always been right about that once I start discussing with them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go burn a cross somewhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go watch your girlfriend get a train run on her by some brothas while you cry in the corner jacking off, lefty cuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Time for bed.  Middle school opens early tomorrow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go grovel for forgiveness for slavery, white guilt ridden chump.View attachment 89687
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure Jake is that grey haired guy with boobs in that pic.
Click to expand...

No doubt. Check him out, all proud of himself for cucking himself for forgiveness for something he had nothing to do with.  What a chump Jake is ....


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Syriusly said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly won't even watch it.....she's afraid of the truth. But that's exactly what he said, "I come from Kenya".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Offensively won't watch this- because she is afraid of the truth that her Birtherism is such that she is gullible is enough to believe anything on Youtube.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just going to point out once again- Offensively posted a version of this video- because Offensively believed it was real.
> 
> Why did he believe it is real? A good question.
> 
> But more telling- even though this was pointed out to him- that the video is a spoof- he never admitted his error here- but instead went and started a whole new thread using that video also- and never admitted his error there.
> 
> Offensively may claim not to be a Birther- but damn he sure acts like a Birther- posting lies, speculation and innuendo.
Click to expand...

I ignored you because you called me a 'she'. I'm not responding to that shit. You know I'm male.


----------



## Picaro

Syriusly said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your post is so hilariously stupid and ironic- you whine about me 'parroting' from others- and then you go on parroting the most stupid of Birthers.
> 
> LOL- Birthers- you are such idiots. And your Messiah is Trump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a 'Birther', moron, and as for Obama, he himself claimed to be a Kenyan, and he also admitted to being a Muslim on a national television show, moron. You idiots just can't refute any of it, you're too stupid to get around what comes out of his own mouth, that's what is 'hilarious, and it's why your 'candidate' is failing miserably and will lose the popular vote by 40 points in November, as there just aren't enough people as dumb as you are who will vote for her, even illiterate illegal aliens aren't helping.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If both of your parents are German  immigrants .... then move to US but for the wrong reason they conceived you by mistake........... you are still a German but US citizen. Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another mindless stoner attempts to say something, but ends up just babbling gibberish yet again. Eat some more Prozac and take a nap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The irony of a troll like you complaining about someone else gibberish is pretty hilarious.
Click to expand...


Same response applies to your usual fare as well. Or maybe you need hormone therapy.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

And to end this as Trump has....the video was a bad video to use. But he has actually said he was Kenyan other times besides that video. Including when giving his bio information to his literary agency. Possibly in his college admissions as well.

Feel better now, Syriusly?


----------



## Syriusly

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly won't even watch it.....she's afraid of the truth. But that's exactly what he said, "I come from Kenya".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Offensively won't watch this- because she is afraid of the truth that her Birtherism is such that she is gullible is enough to believe anything on Youtube.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just going to point out once again- Offensively posted a version of this video- because Offensively believed it was real.
> 
> Why did he believe it is real? A good question.
> 
> But more telling- even though this was pointed out to him- that the video is a spoof- he never admitted his error here- but instead went and started a whole new thread using that video also- and never admitted his error there.
> 
> Offensively may claim not to be a Birther- but damn he sure acts like a Birther- posting lies, speculation and innuendo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I ignored you because you called me a 'she'. I'm not responding to that shit. You know I'm male.
Click to expand...


LOL- you got your panties in a wad because I called you a she? Maybe if you started acting like a male.

(and yes I purposely called you a 'she' because you decided to start calling me 'she'- the difference between us is that I didn't have a little pissy fit when you did it)


----------



## Picaro

Listened to NPR a bit today, and they're hysterical over it being pointed out Hillary's stooges started the Birther thing. Some of the gimps actually sounded like they were going to cry. It was funny for a few minutes, then I had to switch to some real news station.


----------



## Syriusly

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> And to end this as Trump has....the video was a bad video to use.



_.the video was a bad video to use.
_
Why was the video a bad video to use? Is that your way of saying "Mistakes were made"?


----------



## Syriusly

Picaro said:


> Listened to NPR a bit today, and they're hysterical over it being pointed out Hillary's stooges started the Birther thing. Some of the gimps actually sounded like they were going to cry. It was funny for a few minutes, then I had to switch to some real news station.



Well I have been almost crying from laughter watching Trump lie that its all Hillary's fault that he is a gullible Birther.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Syriusly said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly won't even watch it.....she's afraid of the truth. But that's exactly what he said, "I come from Kenya".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Offensively won't watch this- because she is afraid of the truth that her Birtherism is such that she is gullible is enough to believe anything on Youtube.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just going to point out once again- Offensively posted a version of this video- because Offensively believed it was real.
> 
> Why did he believe it is real? A good question.
> 
> But more telling- even though this was pointed out to him- that the video is a spoof- he never admitted his error here- but instead went and started a whole new thread using that video also- and never admitted his error there.
> 
> Offensively may claim not to be a Birther- but damn he sure acts like a Birther- posting lies, speculation and innuendo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I ignored you because you called me a 'she'. I'm not responding to that shit. You know I'm male.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL- you got your panties in a wad because I called you a she? Maybe if you started acting like a male.
> 
> (and yes I purposely called you a 'she' because you decided to start calling me 'she'- the difference between us is that I didn't have a little pissy fit when you did it)
Click to expand...

No...I just ignored it. Wanted to see you spew some more about it before I conceded the video was a bad example.


----------



## charwin95

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> And to end this as Trump has....the video was a bad video to use. But he has actually said he was Kenyan other times besides that video. Including when giving his bio information to his literary agency. Possibly in his college admissions as well.
> 
> Feel better now, Syriusly?



Let me give you another scenario hopefully it will get to your brain. But stop drinking paint.
If both of your parents are from Mexico......... then you were born here. What do you call yourself? Your still a Mexican isn't it? Correct me if you I'm wrong.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

charwin95 said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> And to end this as Trump has....the video was a bad video to use. But he has actually said he was Kenyan other times besides that video. Including when giving his bio information to his literary agency. Possibly in his college admissions as well.
> 
> Feel better now, Syriusly?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me give you another scenario hopefully it will get to your brain. But stop drinking paint.
> If both of your parents are from Mexico......... then you were born here. What do you call yourself? Your still a Mexican isn't it? Correct me if you I'm wrong.
Click to expand...

You're a moron. I'm not interested in anything you have to say.


----------



## Syriusly

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly won't even watch it.....she's afraid of the truth. But that's exactly what he said, "I come from Kenya".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Offensively won't watch this- because she is afraid of the truth that her Birtherism is such that she is gullible is enough to believe anything on Youtube.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just going to point out once again- Offensively posted a version of this video- because Offensively believed it was real.
> 
> Why did he believe it is real? A good question.
> 
> But more telling- even though this was pointed out to him- that the video is a spoof- he never admitted his error here- but instead went and started a whole new thread using that video also- and never admitted his error there.
> 
> Offensively may claim not to be a Birther- but damn he sure acts like a Birther- posting lies, speculation and innuendo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I ignored you because you called me a 'she'. I'm not responding to that shit. You know I'm male.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL- you got your panties in a wad because I called you a she? Maybe if you started acting like a male.
> 
> (and yes I purposely called you a 'she' because you decided to start calling me 'she'- the difference between us is that I didn't have a little pissy fit when you did it)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No...I just ignored it. Wanted to see you spew some more about it before I conceded the video was a bad example.
Click to expand...


And by 'bad example' you mean.........you were just as gullible as Trump and fell for a spoof video and started an entire thread because of a false video.....

LOL


----------

